# Arsenal: 2008/09 Season



## hektik (Jul 9, 2008)

it's about time, isn't it?


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 9, 2008)

ohhh yeah. 

i'm going to put money on that we are in top spot for christmas. the fixture list says so. not sure about after that!


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 11, 2008)

nasri completes move. finally. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport/default.stm

bye bye hleb


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 11, 2008)

At fucking last.

That Helb's going to have a shock if he thinks life in Barcelona going to be any less "chaotic"

Nice thread btw (but could have more of an effort in the opening post...)


*!!!!UP THE GUNNERS!!!!*


----------



## hektik (Jul 11, 2008)

i am a great believer in effortless nonchalance.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh...In that case, it's minimal genius...

I salute you.

Lets hope our team puts in more of an effort this season.


----------



## socialistsuzy (Jul 11, 2008)

hey guys,
i just bought the new shirt. what's people's opinions on the (mostly) red sleeves? i'm not sure...


----------



## Jazzz (Jul 11, 2008)

socialistsuzy said:


> hey guys,
> i just bought the new shirt. what's people's opinions on the (mostly) red sleeves? i'm not sure...



It's pretty close to just being a red shirt


----------



## socialistsuzy (Jul 11, 2008)

yeh, is that good? i think it's too similar to charlton. red shirt with white sleeves is always the way to go imo


----------



## hektik (Jul 11, 2008)

socialistsuzy said:


> hey guys,
> what's people's opinions on the (mostly) red sleeves?



it's shit. end of discussion really. white sleeves are a necessity, not an afterthought.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 11, 2008)

iROBOT said:


> At fucking last.
> 
> That Helb's going to have a shock if he thinks life in Barcelona going to be any less "chaotic"
> 
> ...


Mrs Helb doesn't like London I believe,


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2008)

So Hleb's jumped ship. Thoughts?

Looks like we've got a ready made replacement in Nasri. We shouldn't forget Vela too who looks to be able to play in that position.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 17, 2008)

Have you got any players left?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 17, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Have you got any players left?





shit - no. what a good point - we've got no players left...

We've lost an ageing keeper that wasn't first choice, a player that scored 10 goals in 3 years - never delivered on his promise, and one decent player.

Oh noes!

The whole world is caving in! Shit.

And of course we've not signed anyone!


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 17, 2008)

what would be our first eleven then

almunia

sagna gallas toure clichy

nasri  fabregas  diaby   rosicky

van persie   adebayor

(walcott if ade goes)

would ramsey be in there?

i'm thinking it's threadbare if we get any injuries. i also think i prefer song to diaby and vela for the injured rosicky


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jul 17, 2008)

You don't have much back up either it seems. Kinda like us.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 17, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> what would be our first eleven then
> 
> almunia
> 
> ...



Yep, when you look long and hard at that lineup the major weak link is the defensive midfield. I just don't think Diaby is combative enough. Song's positioning is still suspect and it'd be a big ask for Djourou or Denilson to step up.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 17, 2008)

they'll be two more signings to come I suspect.

Don't think adebayor is going anywhere - milan announced today their spending spree is over for the summer:

http://sport.setanta.com/en/Sport/News/Football/2008/07/16/Prem-Galliani-on-Adebayor/

and with hleb now signed and 4 other sginings from barca I can't see him going there either.

Ade - you've got a few bridges to mend son.


----------



## erasmus (Jul 17, 2008)

Djourou or Song both have potential in the midfield role, another matter whether they'll actually make it. Given that it seems Rosicky won't be fit at the start of the season, Vela may also start on the wing, even though Arsene sees him playing as a striker. Especially if Eduardo returns, although some physio gossip I've heard implies that this is uncertain.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 18, 2008)

what a model professional and loyal servant of the club.



wish him loads of luck at panathanaikos...

Anyway - we've obviously got a midfield signing lined up or close to - alonso or barry seem favourites at the minute - I'd prefer barry...


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 18, 2008)

i'd prefer alonso

thanks gilbert grape you legend! fantastic servant to the club and in the champions league final run he truly was the invisible wall


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 18, 2008)

Yup...A fine servant for the club.

Good luck to him in Greece.


----------



## hektik (Jul 18, 2008)

we need another defensive midfielder, and another central defender, if we get one of those we will be pretty sorted, i reckon.


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 21, 2008)

hektik said:


> we need another defensive midfielder, and another central defender, if we get one of those we will be pretty sorted, i reckon.



for sure, hopefully that will have us covered. if it happens.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 22, 2008)

Who's left today?


----------



## hektik (Jul 23, 2008)

Kolo Toure looks as though he will be out for the beginning of the season with malaria: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/jul/23/arsenal.premierleague

We *DEFINATELY* need another central defender now.


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 24, 2008)

when i read 'malaria' i thought holy fuck then i read that various other african players have come back with it and it's not a problem


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-wavering-Arsenal-boss-win-latest-battle.html
Is Wenger fuckin mad!!!!!!! for 6 million Id carry him up to Newcastle on my back


----------



## hektik (Jul 31, 2008)

Seems we've bought some guy no one has ever heard of:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/jul/30/arsenal.premierleague

let's hope he is another vieira, and not another vivas.


----------



## jugularvein (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah we were crying out for another player with potential


----------



## hektik (Jul 31, 2008)

i do find the close season very annoying - wenger plays his cards close to his chest, so you never really know about a confirmed bona fide offer or interest until the deal is pretty much done. It's also annoying when other teams seem to be splashing a load of cash, and we still have one eye on the purse strings. 

hoepfully we will still buy another midfileder: have seen rumours of miguel velosa, which could be a good signing for us...


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 31, 2008)

He was a good judge of Bentley's potential, then.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.arsenal.com/article.asp?...-+My+squad+is+fully+stocked+with+strikers+now
No new strikers then


----------



## Diamond (Jul 31, 2008)

London_Calling said:


> He was a good judge of Bentley's potential, then.



Yep, earned us 4.8 mill from you mugs.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 31, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.arsenal.com/article.asp?...-+My+squad+is+fully+stocked+with+strikers+now
> No new strikers then



I don't see any reason to stock up on strikers. Adebayor and RvP are some of the best in Europe when fit and on form. Carlos Vela, Bendtner and Walcott will be fantastic stand-ins when needed (Vela and Bendtner in particular have looked good in pre-season). And then there's still Eduardo.

Beyond that it looks like we have a surfeit of playmakers so I wouldn't be surprised if we saw more of the 4-4-1-1 or 4-5-1 formation with only one orthodox striker this year.


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 1, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Yep, earned us 4.8 mill from you mugs.


You don't think there's an itty bitty flaw in your logic, at all?

Nah, I don't think you do.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 1, 2008)

Can't believe it, i said to my mate Arsenal would get Fc twente in the CL qualifying, i always believe these draws are somewhat fixed, and fucking hell i was right.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 1, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Can't believe it, i said to my mate Arsenal would get Fc twente in the CL qualifying, i always believe these draws are somewhat fixed, and fucking hell i was right.


Why could'nt we get one of those unprouncables from E.Europe?Fc Twente wont be a pushover.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 1, 2008)

hektik said:


> Kolo Toure looks as though he will be out for the beginning of the season with malaria: http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/jul/23/arsenal.premierleague
> 
> We *DEFINATELY* need another central defender now.



I do like (if thats the right word) when footballer-or sportsmen genrally- who get proper injuries. I mean I remeber when Matt Jansen got the squits the night before his England Debut and then never gets called up again and just gets laughed at

With Toure its more _fucking hell_.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 1, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Why could'nt we get one of those unprouncables from E.Europe?Fc Twente wont be a pushover.



Cause they have a english manager. Its fixed just so ssnews or someone can get a  good story to talk about. Watch inter get the same group as chelsea in the CL.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 2, 2008)

First *proper* pre-season friendly for us today. Should be a walkover considering where Juventus are in their preparations. Vela, Bendtner and Wilshere looked great in Austria. Hopefully will see them today.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 4, 2008)

i'm quite impressed we have four games live on sky before the season starts. more than any other club. 

against both juve and real we looked fluid on the ball but same as ever in the final third the tempo drops and we seem to hit a brick wall, not creating enough chances and getting in behind them


----------



## Biffo (Aug 4, 2008)

Alonso for £15-16m looks a possbility. Would you Gooners be happy with that? I think Arsenal's style of play would suit him.


----------



## hektik (Aug 4, 2008)

i'd be very happy if we got alonso. I'd be amazed if we got him though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Biffo (Aug 4, 2008)

He's been playing at about 60% for the last season or two now. A move would probably stimulate him back to full form. If Rafa doesn't have to sell to fund the Barry move he may keep him until January and try Spain and Italy for interest again. I'd be sorry to see him go.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 4, 2008)

This Alonso thing has been doing the rounds for some time but i think it's dependent on the barry transfer, which doesn't seem likely to happen. it would be good though. i would be happy with anything under £20m


----------



## London_Calling (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like a good analysis  in today's Guardian. A couple of example quotes:



> In short, though Arsenal's first-choice XI will still be able to pass even the very best teams to death - they scored more goals than anyone else in the last 15 minutes of matches last season because opponents were so tired chasing them - the shallowness of their squad means a recurrence of last season's savage spate of injuries could well provoke another collapse.






> Again, it's difficult to envisage Arsenal emerging from a full season ahead of Chelsea, in particular.
> 
> Mind you, it's even more difficult to imagine them slipping out of the top four, and if we turn to their positives, we may even conclude that they're more likely to move up than down. For a start, as Wenger and the players repeatedly insist, they are a season older and a season wiser. They should be more composed, and more ruthless. We're unlikely, for example, to see a reprise of the Birmingham fiasco, when Emmanuel Adebayor spurned a match-clinching goal by refusing to pass to Nicklas Bendtner, and Gallas infamously imitated a thwarted teenager sulking in his bedroom to a My Chemical Romance soundtrack.


----------



## hektik (Aug 11, 2008)

predictions for wednesday? 

I think we should probably win, although it will be tighter than people would imagine: i'd go for a 2-0, with the goals coming late in the game. 

rumours that we might buy inler, from udinese. We definately need another midfielder - diaby is out for a month (when is he ever IN the team - permanently injured).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 11, 2008)

I  reckon you'll find it a lot tougher than most people think. Maybe you'll win 1-0 or draw 1-1.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 11, 2008)

Lets not forget Twente beat Ajax a few weeks back in the European play offs. So they'll be no pushover.

I wouldnt be surprised if it ended in a draw. Our big Guns are still way off match fitness.

Fingers crossed....


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 11, 2008)

Potential banana skin job I think,what happened to Rangers last week keeps comming back to me or maybe Im just an old worrywort.


----------



## hektik (Aug 13, 2008)

in light of all the injury worries, I am going to revise my optimism downwards, and go for a 1-1 draw. 

In happier news, I have got a ticket to the West Brom game


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm nervous as fuck about this.

A draw will do me fine and we can sort them out at The Grove....That's if we've got any players left.


----------



## hektik (Aug 14, 2008)

i should have stuck with my first answer 

Was a pretty boring match: one of the worst I have seen in a long time. We looked awful for pretty much all of it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 14, 2008)

You guys have accepted boro's bid for hoyte...what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## hektik (Aug 14, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You guys have accepted boro's bid for hoyte...what are your thoughts on that?



i'd be sad to see him go, but lets be honest: he's always going to be back-up, and even last year when sagna was out, he preferred toure at right-back, with senderos in the centre, so if he wants to leave to get first-team football then good luck to him. 

it does mean we are short in defence though.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 14, 2008)

hektik said:


> i should have stuck with my first answer
> 
> Was a pretty boring match: one of the worst I have seen in a long time. We looked awful for pretty much all of it.


rubbish match, aye; but I'd rather see arsenal win as ugly as chavski thazn as pretty as well, us last year, in a match of that significance


----------



## fela fan (Aug 15, 2008)

"Arsene Wenger has promised a new signing for Arsenal within the next two weeks."

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_3980746,00.html

Who might this signing be? 

And anyone feeling a bit lacking in confidence might gain some by reading the comments by topline in that link!


Prediction: walcott finally expresses himself and scores hatfuls of goals and becomes a major player for england this season...


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> You guys have accepted boro's bid for hoyte...what are your thoughts on that?


Always a shame to see a player who's been at the club since he was a kid go,but as Hektik says if he wants first team football its prob the best decision


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 15, 2008)

The last thing we need at the moment is to lose more players. Hoyte is a competent stand in. Every team needs one or two of them. 

Anyhow, thought the Twente game was encouraging in that Ramsey and Denilson did well and the defense looked organised. Like a lot of people are saying we need to learn how to play ugly and win.

Looks like Denilson and Ramsey are likely to start tomorrow. That'll be a proper test.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 16, 2008)

Some start by Nasri,1-0 in 4 mins!


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 16, 2008)

Made fuckin heavy weather of that did'nt we,same as last season,dominated the game but fuck all cutting edge anyway at least we won unlike another team who's name escapes me


----------



## FunkyUK (Aug 16, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Made fuckin heavy weather of that did'nt we,same as last season,dominated the game but fuck all cutting edge anyway



Adebarndoor just wasn't in it today,  £100k a week?? surely he could spend a tenner on a book that explain the fucking offside rule   He really thirives off the fans behind him, which he'll struggle to get until he starts knocking the goals in again, and the crowd start to forget the shit he pulled this close season.  He got booed towards the end of the game after another miss.

Overall, I was quite happy with the performance today, Nasri  looks very useful, Djourou and Eboue (the lazy cheating fuck)  both had excellent games, though we aren't going to be playing West Brom at home every week.  Didn't think Walcott was at the races, and I'm just not convinced. Last season showed the occasional flash of brilliance,  but so often runs up a blind alley.  

IMHO still need a first choice holding midfielder and a consistent centre half pairing.  of which, if we don't get at least one of we'll be struggling with our lack of squad depth at the end of the season, and playing for 3rd /4th spot again.


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 18, 2008)

Ade's lack of spacial awareness (re the off side trap) is fucking me off. He should have scored a brace against West Brom.

Still on a positive note, Denilson can become that player we thought he was (before the injury), his last two games have been very positive. Nasri just looks like he was made for us...reminds me of Pires....

Not a spectactular start, but signs that there's lots to look forward to this season (I hope)...


----------



## hektik (Aug 20, 2008)

in other news, a weird transfer


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 20, 2008)

hektik said:


> in other news, a weird transfer


Tbf if its true hes not going to cost us a hugh amount of money


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2008)

Arsenal have just signed silvestre from man utd, wtf?!?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 20, 2008)

Well he's better than Senderos at least.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes but why would man utd sell him to arsenal? he's the first player to move from man utd to arsenal since 1974


----------



## tom_craggs (Aug 20, 2008)

I never really rated Silvestre when he played for us, always made me slightly nervous but I am still suprised we have sold him to Arsenal - certainly he is better than senderos so I can understand Wenger buying him as a sqaud player.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 20, 2008)

Lets hope he stays fit, if he does then its a good buy.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 20, 2008)

Wenger signs player over 30yrs of age shock


----------



## iROBOT (Aug 21, 2008)

Strange signing.

But he's got EPL experience, a winner and having played 300 games for Manu,he cant be all bad? Time will tell.

I was hoping we'd sign Alonso....


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.rte.ie/sport/soccer/2008/0821/bradyl.html
Bllimey heard it was a heart attack,hope hes ok,hes the reason I started supporting the Arse back in the late 70s


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Aug 23, 2008)

Not going too well for you guys is it? Fulham 1-0 up v arsenal,in the last 10 mins now

edit: it finishes that way.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 23, 2008)

About as much cutting edge as a fuckin blunt rusty knife,a good start was always going to be needed,well thats that fucked


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 28, 2008)

better last night. walcott was superb. hopefully that will give some confidence.

on another note, wright-phillips has gone back to citeh for a fee disclosed as between 8 and 10 million. now why the fuck would arsenal not be interested in him for that amount? i know we have walcott in his position but ffs that's a reasonable amount for a quality player. pull your finger out wenger we need a squad you ognion


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 28, 2008)

yes, walcott was electric last night every time he got the ball, fabregas looked solid enough considering the lay-off, clichy and sagna were reliable and forward thinking and nasir showed promise for the half that he was present (slightly worried that he didn't come out for the 2nd half). not convinced about the centre back pairing nor the front two really tho, despite his contributions to the goals, bendtner still looks clumsy and RVP often flatters to decieve (altho he was getting a few lumps kicked out of him last night to be fair).

SWP? Walcott and Nasir are far superior imo.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 28, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> SWP? Walcott and Nasir are far superior imo.



how do you know!? haven't seen the mite for ages... he single handedly took arsenal apart a highbury about 4 years ago. he was quality.
£8-10m and you wouldn't have him?! we _are _desperate aren't we?


----------



## marshall (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, we're not desperate. don't fancy swp one bit and would prefer to see what the likes of wilshere can do.

i like that wenger is out of step with chelsea, man u et al and won't get THAT involved in transfer market. we're diff, the true academy of football.

granted we won't win much, but...pfft...we're class.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 28, 2008)

not for a winger no. a quality centreback like say and quite possibly another forward to supplement the want-away, the quiff and the second-touch-is-a-tackle i reckon. like you say "he *was* quality", who knows what he's like now?

eta: isn't aaron ramsay another winger anyway?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 28, 2008)

Champions League group stage draw in full:
Group A: CHELSEA, AS Roma, Bordeaux, Cluj
Group B: Inter, Werder, Panathinaikos, Anorthosis
Group C: Barcelona, Sporting, FC Basel, Shakhtar
Group D: LIVERPOOL, PSV, Marseille, Atletico
Group E: MAN UTD, Villarreal, CELTIC, Aalborg
Group F: Lyon, Bayern, Steaua, Fiorentina
Group G: ARSENAL, FC Porto, Fenerbahce, Dinamo Kiev 
Group H: Real Madrid, Juventus, Zenit, Bate


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 29, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Champions League group stage draw in full:
> Group A: CHELSEA, AS Roma, Bordeaux, Cluj
> Group B: Inter, Werder, Panathinaikos, Anorthosis
> Group C: Barcelona, Sporting, FC Basel, Shakhtar
> ...



i quite fancy a trip away to kiev. bugger it's too soon. 

that group could be worse.


----------



## jugularvein (Aug 31, 2008)

great day for us yesterday, although it will be only complete if vP's injury is not serious. was at the emirates and i haven't seen such a one-sided game for a long long time. it was like newcastle were VIPs at the arsenal show. we were incredible.

barton's inclusion was a very disappointing decision by newcastle.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah I was at the match too - we always do well when its sunny 

The crowds response to Barton was deafning, and hes going to get that all year.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 31, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> great day for us yesterday, although it will be only complete if vP's injury is not serious. was at the emirates and i haven't seen such a one-sided game for a long long time. it was like newcastle were VIPs at the arsenal show. we were incredible.
> 
> barton's inclusion was a very disappointing decision by newcastle.


tbh, that was such a limp display by a newcastle side so clearly screwed by injuries, that it means nothing.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 1, 2008)

Streathamite said:


> tbh, that was such a limp display by a newcastle side so clearly screwed by injuries, that it means nothing.



Yes exactley the (internal) reasons I gave myself for our abysmal "performance" against Fulham...(which I'm still getting over).

However, you can only beat what's infront of you, and we did, comprehensively and with style, it's not our fault they were shite. And on a sour note it should have been 5 or 6 goals...Ho hum (such is life)


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm praying we get stephen appiah. fenerbache screwed something with his contract up like not paying him while he was injured so now he's a free agent which means we can get him while the window is closed. i think.

here he is:


looks solid!


----------



## hektik (Sep 8, 2008)

where did you hear that from?


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 8, 2008)

various gooner sites.

er... i think there's mention of it here: http://www.goonernews.com/

obviously dependable source


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 11, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> i'm praying we get stephen appiah. fenerbache screwed something with his contract up like not paying him while he was injured so now he's a free agent which means we can get him while the window is closed. i think.
> 
> here he is:
> 
> ...


http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/wenger-rules-out-move-for-midfielder-appiah Sadly not,anyway great result last night Croatia 1 Arse 3 ,Im sure Man City will be in with a £100 mil plus bid for Feo


----------



## hektik (Sep 16, 2008)

good result at the weekend for us: that 27-pass and headed goal for adebayor was sublime. 

let's hope that we can continue that good form into russia and back to bolton...


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 16, 2008)

hektik said:


> good result at the weekend for us: that 27-pass and headed goal for adebayor was sublime.



yeah - great afternoon out - Rovers had a couple of chances in the first-half - but after that Arsenal dominated and played some great passing football - can't afford a trip to Kiev, but looking forward to visiting Bolton!


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 17, 2008)

tricky game this evening - as the papers say we don't like playing over thaddaway so a test of how good we are. although kiev don't look much kop to me and they have a pretty shite league. still it's a long way away and pretty intimidating for youngsters. up the gooners for this year's cl campaign! read somewhere 11-1 to win the fucker! who's in?


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 17, 2008)

We've never won in the Ukraine or Russia


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 17, 2008)

skanky eastern Ukranians and Russians - not even Europe anyway - bring back the iron curtain


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 18, 2008)

what a bunch of cheating cunts the kiev players were. very bitty game and we did well to get a draw. repeat - what a bunch of cunts. i hope we stuff em at home


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 18, 2008)

Shouldn't mock the afflicted but what the hell 
http://www.onlinegooner.com/exclusive/index.php?id=749


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 18, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> what a bunch of cheating cunts the kiev players were. very bitty game and we did well to get a draw. repeat - what a bunch of cunts. i hope we stuff em at home



Innit! 
And was I imagining that they called for 3mins of injury/extra time and the ref blew the whistle at about 1 min? I though I was a MINIMUM of 3 not a maximum


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.arsenal.com/the-club/corporate-info/the-arsenal-board
The Arse Board posh or what?Looks like Stanley is Peter Hill-Woods type of person after all


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 19, 2008)

Lady Nina Bracewell smith looks quite hot...


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 19, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Lady Nina Bracewell smith looks quite hot...


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article262402.ece
Fuck yeah


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 20, 2008)

look f*cking good....hate to say it though the more i watch them, the more I see why Fergie sees them as such a threat, great football, don't think they have the squad mind


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> look f*cking good....hate to say it though the more i watch them, the more I see why Fergie sees them as such a threat, great football, don't think they have the squad mind



Yeah, no team has scored against us in open play, which is satisfying.

Lots of players need to step up this season, if they do The Arsenal stand a chance. 

Must say SAFs comments of late have been very welcome, I've always liked him. Apparently him and Wenger have shared a glass of wine....


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 21, 2008)

what comments?

watched yesterday's game in the bailey on holloway road. good spot for away game viewing that. highly recommended 

playing some good football and defending well enough when the tempo drops. need to take chances more becuase if facing better oppo we'll get punished.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 21, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> *what comments*?
> 
> watched yesterday's game in the bailey on holloway road. good spot for away game viewing that. highly recommended
> 
> playing some good football and defending well enough when the tempo drops. need to take chances more becuase if facing better oppo we'll get punished.



It's obviously meant to wind up Chavski...But I also hear they've been seen together in a restaurant at some industry thing...

From the Sun..(sorry the first ref to it that came up)

*Fergie: Gunners our top rival*s
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1711146.ece#OTC-RSS&ATTR=Football


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 22, 2008)

I was at Bolton on Saturday and while the result was good and we played some magical football, I think the highlights on MOTD were a bit one-sided in our favour. Arsenal seemed, especially in the early part of the second half, to be losing the ball too easily. About half-a-dozen passes went straight to their midfield and against better opposition we are going to be punished on the counter-attack. And while I love the passing game, the continued attempts to walk the ball into the net, is getting a bit frustrating. The Arsenal travelling fans on Saturday, myself included, couldn't really relax until we scored our third, and I thought Bolton looked good for the draw to be honest until late in the game. But when Theo came on and gave us some width, Bolton were finished - his pace is truely electric!

Great ground to go to though - their home support is one of the most vocal in the league, and didn't give up although we were ahead for most of the game. Almost as enjoyable as last season!


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw the game on Arsenal TV last night and Boltan certainly had their chances, not as easy as the newspapers are making out. We've got a good run and seem to be making the most of it. 

Anyhow, we might as well make the most of the table while it looks sooo good....








Nice..


----------



## chieftain (Sep 22, 2008)

How I wish that table were the other way up


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 22, 2008)

chieftain said:


> How I wish that table were the other way up



And how everyone was predicting that it would be...

Chin up Chief...


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 22, 2008)

despite city's 6-0 we still have the best goal difference too. goin well but it should be really as our first half of the season is easier than the second so we must capitalise


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 23, 2008)

iROBOT said:


> Anyhow, we might as well make the most of the table while it looks sooo good....



Seven Sisters Conjunction



> Scientists at the North London research institute THoF believe we are currently witnessing what is possibly the first ever occurrence of a phenomenon known as the Seven Sisters Conjunction. This is defined as the moment when the two bodies AFC and THFC appear at the extreme opposite ends of their seasonal trajectories.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 23, 2008)

FunkyUK said:


> Seven Sisters Conjunction


----------



## hektik (Sep 23, 2008)

interesting article in the guardian today:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2008/sep/23/arsenal.premierleague

wenger's motivational points before the bolton match.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 23, 2008)

Interesting game tonight. It's slightly frustrating that it's not on the telly, will have to wait until the CC highlights tomorrow night. Should see Merida get a full match though.


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 23, 2008)

youngest team ever possibly.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 23, 2008)

Not a bad result tonight. Bit gutted that I didn't try and sort out a ticket. There's always the reserves in Barnet on Monday night though, and that's free.

Sounded like Charlie Vela scored some cracking goals.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 23, 2008)

6-0 and it wasn't even your first team out there.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 23, 2008)

Average age was 19. Wouldn't be surprised if we see quite a bit of the 16-year old Wilshere this season.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 23, 2008)

Good to see you've got some promising English players coming through too


----------



## hektik (Sep 23, 2008)

vela was fucking amazing tonight! his second goal was absolute class: you need to see it on the highlights.

am proper glad i decided to go: awesome night: will write more tomorrow!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 23, 2008)

well that really was quite outstanding. wilshere and ramsey were very impressive and combined well, vela showed some superb finishing, bendtner looked like the seasoned pro that he was in comparison and i simply can't think of a bad performance really - only worry was song going off with a knock. the blades weren't at the races but their fans were a credit for keeping behind their team despite being so outclassed. men against boys....


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 24, 2008)

amazing result considering the ages. i imagine it must be hard to know what to do against such young players. perhaps the blades couldn't muster up the fight needed and i've heard they were pretty poor. 
very pleased to be a gooner with that lot coming through!


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 24, 2008)

Just got back from the match,brilliant stadium and a blinding performance,fair play to the Blades fans they outsung us at times,a long journey back after seeing your team humiliated by a team of kids,over 57,000 at the game fuckin impressive.


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah was going to ask what the attendance was.... 

is that the first time it hasn't been capacity? be interesting to find out what the lowest attendance has been there


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah was going to ask what the attendance was.... 

is that the first time it hasn't been capacity? be interesting to find out what the lowest attendance has been there

eta - seems like it was 53,000 vs. spuds in same cup. not bad...


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 24, 2008)

Man U drew 53000 for their game against Middlesborough so our attendance was v impressive considering we were playing a middling championship side the fact that the club put tickets on sale for £10 for adults and a fiver for kids helped as well,lot of kids at the game tonite.


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 24, 2008)

it was only those prices lower tier

upper tier was double that


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 24, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Just got back from the match,brilliant stadium and a blinding performance,fair play to the Blades fans they outsung us at times,a long journey back after seeing your team humiliated by a team of kids,over 57,000 at the game fuckin impressive.



the attendance was 56,600 (give or take a few)


----------



## hektik (Sep 24, 2008)

http://www.101greatgoals.com/videodisplay/1593200/

highlights!

amazing game. all we could talk about after the match was imagining vela and walcott playing together.


----------



## tarannau (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, goal no.4 is very impressive indeed. Vela looks full of talent


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2008)

The back heel for the second was an outstanding piece of skill as well.


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 24, 2008)

scary how good they are at that age. is wenger some sort of weird scientist?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

The question is will wiltshire ever get a run in the first team.

Young talented and english doesn't seem to work for wenger very often.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 24, 2008)

The highlight for me was an outstanding midfield. Ramsey and Randle just scared the shit out of United...

I love it when the kids go out to play...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> The question is will wiltshire ever get a run in the first team.
> 
> Young talented and english doesn't seem to work for wenger very often.
> 
> dave


gtf. that's lazy criticism. he's already on the fringes of the first team squad, and on last nights evidence, he must be worth £5m already, if Ramsey cost us £5m.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

Its fairly accurate though other then walcott there hasn't been a british player thats successfully come through at arsneal since ummm ashley cole.

Wiltshire will be quality just not sure if it will be arsenal that reap the benefits or someone else.

Time will tell.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Its fairly accurate though other then walcott there hasn't been a british player thats successfully come through at arsneal since ummm ashley cole.
> 
> Wiltshire will be quality just not sure if it will be arsenal that reap the benefits or someone else.
> 
> ...




Until now, they've just not been good enough for us.

EDIT to Add...And that's the painful truth that some cant come to terms with. Our batch at the moment we've had since 9 years (Wilshere/Lansbury/Randel/Simpson...ect)....These things take time, and it's begining to happen.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

was suprised upson didnt make it for you lot. he was surely better then cygan or grimondi or whatever toss you had at the time.


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> was suprised upson didnt make it for you lot. he was surely better then cygan or grimondi or whatever toss you had at the time.
> 
> 
> dave



He was a central defence for us so it was Sol and Kolo keeping him out.

Which one would you have dumped to let Upson in?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah first two choices  might have been a bit of an ask but i swear you had some real toss as your backup at the time so he should have been able to get up to say 20 games a season for you.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> yeah first two choices  might have been a bit of an ask but i swear you had some real toss as your backup at the time so he should have been able to get up to say 20 games a season for you.
> 
> dave



We're doing ok thanks.

He broke his leg the year before and a good bid for him came from Birmingham. I think he's an excellent player. But he'd be the only one I'd have kept out of all that left.

And I still dont think he's THAT good.


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 24, 2008)

sure this conversations been had before


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 24, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> sure this conversations been had before



many, many, many times....

It's the only thing they've got us on, and it's not even a valide point in pure footballing terms.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 24, 2008)

Thats not ture we also have:

Your stadium is really quiet.
Pretty football but no end product.
you haven't won the championsleague so your clearly shit.


or something.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Thats not ture we also have:
> 
> Your stadium is really quiet.
> Pretty football but no end product.
> ...



Yes, but regardless of all that we still love The Arsenal..

Thanks for dropping by...not....


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 24, 2008)

has k&a actually been to the emirates? if so i'd be interested to hear what game and what result. it's been very loud on occasions but very quiet also - obviously depending on the fixture, the scoreline, the amount riding on the game etc.... just like any other stadium.

no end product is harsh but true. we were within a whisker last season! 

in terms of the cl we were unlucky to go down to 10 men in what was a mouth-watering encounter in the final. was gutted but proud in paris, having soundly beaten real madrid and juventus on the way. always in with a chance in the cl which always makes it interesting. i think once arsenal win it, what with our set up (financial, facilities, youth policy, global network in terms of upcoming talent and brand power), we would become part of the elite, if we're not there already.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 24, 2008)

I've heard it's quite loud on the pitch, which I suppose is where your support matters.

Hasnt done us any harm either way has it?

It's just yet another "punter" having a go at The Arsenal on side issues, cause they cant on pure footballing terms.


----------



## g force (Sep 24, 2008)

Hindsight is wonderful though...Barca sold Cesc because we had Messi coming through, Ronaldinho, Xavi and Iniesta. If we could have we should have kept hold of him but really he was never going to get many games.

Went to the Emirates last season and was really impressed....preferred it to Highbury TBH.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 24, 2008)

g force said:


> Hindsight is wonderful though...Barca sold Cesc because we had Messi coming through, Ronaldinho, Xavi and Iniesta. If we could have we should have kept hold of him but really he was never going to get many games.
> 
> Went to the Emirates last season and was really impressed....preferred it to Highbury TBH.



Well, I'd say very few of our youngters have reached Fabs heights since leaving The Arsenal. Except Bentley. He, at least made it to the England side. 

And how ironic that Walcott looks so much better then him playing for England (the ironyis awesome). lol.

I have fond memories of Highbury, but we could have done a lot worse then end up at the Emirates.


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 24, 2008)

kained&able said:


> The question is will wiltshire ever get a run in the first team.
> 
> Young talented and english doesn't seem to work for wenger very often.
> 
> dave




wiltshire is a county


----------



## kained&able (Sep 25, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> has k&a actually been to the emirates? if so i'd be interested to hear what game and what result. it's been very loud on occasions but very quiet also - obviously depending on the fixture, the scoreline, the amount riding on the game etc.... just like any other stadium.
> 
> no end product is harsh but true. we were within a whisker last season!


 
Nah haven't been yet. 

It was all fairly tongue in cheek to be honest anyway.

I like watching arsneal play your like barcalona without the  money and crapper shirts.

I was just pointing out that there are other things that arsenal get criticised for.


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 25, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Nah haven't been yet.
> 
> It was all fairly tongue in cheek to be honest anyway.
> 
> ...



 I like the shirt.

Us and Nottingham Forest FC curse you!


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2008)

The stadium is designed in such a way so that ya get a great view of whats happening on the pitch where ever ya sit,v impressive


----------



## fela fan (Sep 25, 2008)

Some proper credit for wenger and arsenal in this era of short-termism and absurd money...

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8689_4189551,00.html


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree that it is damned impressive, almost all the views inside the stadium. I still miss the cosiness of Highbury tbh, but this is pretty damned good all the same. 

My only concern with the seating is the lower tier front row seats, we were about 12 back on Tuesday and that was almost level with the players, the seats in front of these must be a bit wierd/low to watch a match from?


----------



## hektik (Sep 25, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> I agree that it is damned impressive, almost all the views inside the stadium. I still miss the cosiness of Highbury tbh, but this is pretty damned good all the same.



yeah - i was RIGHT at the back in the last row of seats, and I had a perfect view.

although i did hit my hands when i jumped up when we scored.


----------



## jugularvein (Sep 25, 2008)

i sit in the front row of the upper tier. wonderful view and no one in front of me 

i have some friends in the football/tv industry including a cameraman for live games and they all tell me that the emirates is the best stadium in the country, including wembley


----------



## chieftain (Sep 25, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> i have some friends in the football/tv industry including a cameraman for live games and they all tell me that the emirates is the best stadium in the country, including wembley



The Gooners I know tell me that the stadium is a great design but freely admit the atmosphere is still dire as it was at the Library. (Season ticket holders)

This is not a dig. Just Goon facts


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to say that the few visits I've made to the Emirates have seen much more atmosphere than the infamous Library of days gone by, allbeit with slightly less variation in the substance of the songs and so on.


----------



## fela fan (Sep 25, 2008)

chieftain said:


> The Gooners I know tell me that the stadium is a great design but freely admit the atmosphere is still dire as it was at the Library. (Season ticket holders)
> 
> This is not a dig. Just Goon facts



It would be interesting to see which teams have the best atmosphere, and which teams get the most points in the premiership, and to look at the link between them. I'd guess that creating a great atmosphere is an excellent way of making up for a lack of anticipated success...


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 25, 2008)

fela fan said:


> It would be interesting to see which teams have the best atmosphere, and which teams get the most points in the premiership, and to look at the link between them. I'd guess that creating a great atmosphere is an excellent way of making up for a lack of anticipated success...



Very moot point Fela.


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 25, 2008)

Occasionally the Emirates does rock.  Kinda depends on the opposition though the ManU, Liverpool and Chelsea games are generally pretty voiciferous.  The Spurs games at the Emirates have been very subdued in recent years.   More so in recent years its the away support where the majority of the noise comes from.  Travelling Fans will usually be up for a goood day out, rather than turning up and expecting a performance like the home fans in the prawn circle.

The atmosphere has been improving in the couple of seasons that the emirates has been used now, but the (lack of) atmosphere is down to modern allocated seating, and the lack of terracing / being able to sit next to like - minded fans.

FFS, at Arsenal, you can now text the match day control room if the punter next to you is standing too much or getting a little bit lairy.  In the old days, you'd just move to another part of the terrace.

All home grounds these days are quiet, Unfortunately because highbury rhymes with library, it kinda stuck.  .  St James' Park on the occasions I have been there has been appalling in home support, but everyone seems to rave about their famous atmosphere.   IMO Pompey fans (both home and away) are the best in terms of supporter noise (apart from that cunt with the bell) 

When I  8was in my mid teens in the Late0's My hands would be raw from clapping and I would be hoarse for 2 days after a match from singing and chanting.  This only happens when I travel now and will only happen again if they bring back terracing / safe standing.

Anyone going to the Hull game this weekend?  that should bring us back down to earth after the delights of Midweek.  1-1 anybody?


----------



## chieftain (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't know, Le Arse have always been infamous for its lack of vocal support at home but whenever I've been to the derby at WHL they're fairly loud.

As you said away games are usually much more fun thesedays.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 26, 2008)

I liked the cameras that pick out various fans around the stadium and broadcast them on the 2 big screens before the match and at half time,funny watching peops reaction ,nice touch.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 27, 2008)

Er well done Hull  thats all ya can say really.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 27, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Er well done Hull  thats all ya can say really.


 
Is it permissible to chortle slightly, as well?


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 27, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Is it permissible to chortle slightly, as well?


ya've got my permission to stick your head down the toilet


----------



## Relahni (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## hektik (Sep 29, 2008)

shite 


really can't see us putting up a decent challenge for the title this year now: we'll have to go on the mother of all runs...


----------



## tarannau (Sep 29, 2008)

Was a bit rubbish really, but it's difficult to begrudge Hull victory on that performance. The Arse could still have wrapped it up before that with a little luck, or equalised if Gallas' header had gone a tiny bit lower. Luck counts for a lot - I'm not altogether certain if Man U, for example, would have overcome stubborn Bolton had not the bollocks penalty broken the deadlock.

They only team which has looked particularly formidable this season is Chelsea. Arsenal still look lightweight in midfield when things aren't going smoothly - as much as Wenger's policy seems forwardthinking, I'd like to see a more experienced battler who could put their stamp on the game.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 29, 2008)

You not keeping Diarra has royally fucked you. He is exactly what you need.

dave


----------



## chieftain (Sep 29, 2008)

blimey, Hull, thats a surprise


----------



## hektik (Sep 29, 2008)

kained&able said:


> You not keeping Diarra has royally fucked you. He is exactly what you need.
> 
> dave



i said last year that i thought selling him in january was a mistake.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 29, 2008)

No worries, you've still got the carling cup.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> No worries, you've still got the carling cup.



I actually think Arsenal should go for that.  Every March, I'm scratching my head as to why the Gooners don't prioritise the Carling Cup.

It's why they end up with fuck all each season.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 29, 2008)

Better hope they don't get drawn against hull! (are hull still in it?)

edit: just  checked, seems they aint.lucky for arsenal then.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 29, 2008)

i had a sneaky suspicion that Hull might turn them over, wish that had extended to sticking a few quid on that hunch as that would have softened the blow a bit.

worst thing for me was the drunken gobby scouser in my local, gloating loudly and continuously and tunelessly  _'all you need is Hull'_ ffs


----------



## Bonfirelight (Sep 29, 2008)

Fuck me, you know things are bad when you've got Newcastle fans taking the piss.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 29, 2008)

Bonfirelight said:


> Fuck me, you know things are bad when you've got Newcastle fans taking the piss.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 29, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


>



I'm glad your laughing 'cause humour's all you got left of your team.

Now to Saturday. 

Not as an abject a performance as against Fulham (we at least had some chances on goal)

A disallowed goal and hitting the post twice, it just seemed as if luck just wasnt with us; coupled with Hulls excellent play I think we "deserved" to lose that.

We cant afford to lose much more ground though.

We must learn and improve from Saturday.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Sep 29, 2008)

iROBOT said:


> I'm glad your laughing 'cause humour's all you got left of your team.
> 
> .



That's true atm,sadly. I have faith that it'll turn around for us though.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

Toure scared.

http://www.football365.com/story/0,17033,8652_4214306,00.html

what a pussy. Even your expereince players have no bottle.(other then a warm bottle of milk before bed time)

dave


----------



## gunneradt (Sep 30, 2008)

Did you go to school?

My 8 year old can spell better than you.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

dyslexic, go fuck yourself.

and anyway i only left off a d, which was undoubtedly just shit typing.

so go fuck yourself again.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

You're a little obsessed with this thread arent you?

Remind me, what team do you support?


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

You have no idea how bored i am at work. Every football thread has far more posts on it from me then normal.







dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> You have no idea how bored i am at work. Every football thread has far more posts on it from me then normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont bother other teams threads (aprt from the Spuds, but that's natural).

However, you being a spanner explains alot...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah normally im the same, well post an manures thread a lot i suppose.

spurs thread has to be done at the moment. They need chastising.


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Yeah normally im the same, well post an manures thread a lot i suppose.
> 
> spurs thread has to be done at the moment. They need chastising.
> 
> ...



Indeed, I do encourage it (posting on the spuds thread, esp after their hyperbole at the beginning of the season).

But taking the piss out of an African player who's grasp of the English language is (at best) tentative, is (to say the least) a little un-generous of you. I doubt he actually meant "scared"

Very unlike the open minded AND inclusive nature of the residents of High Wycombe.......


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh god i need to change that i've upgrade to luton.

I haven't noticed to many lingusitcial problems from toure in interviews. besides apprehensive would have been just as bad. You can't have players with that kind of attitude!

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

. double  post.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Oh god i need to change that i've upgrade to luton.
> 
> I haven't noticed to many lingusitcial problems from toure in interviews. besides apprehensive would have been just as bad. You can't have players with that kind of attitude!
> 
> dave



Luton, now yer talking..!

So you spend a lot of time listening to Toure interviews do you? 

I doubt it.


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Oh god i need to change that i've upgrade to luton.
> 
> I haven't noticed to many lingusitcial problems from toure in interviews. besides apprehensive would have been just as bad. You can't have players with that kind of attitude!
> 
> dave



BTW

"that type of player" was part of a team that went undefeated for the whole season.

He's good enough for us...Maybe not for you (the Mighty Irons LOL)


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

iROBOT said:


> Luton, now yer talking..!
> 
> So you spend a lot of time listening to Toure interviews do you?
> 
> I doubt it.


 
i spend a lot of time listning to everything.

Just strikes me as a bad attitude to have. hes obviously a quality player.

you can't have been undefeated you didnt win champ league.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> i spend a lot of time listning to everything.
> 
> Just strikes me as a bad attitude to have. hes obviously a quality player.
> 
> ...



I dont include cup competitions.

Plus why does the attitude of another teams players affect you so much????

Prey tell.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

It doesn't.

Don't i remmebr you losing to sheffield united?


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> Don't i remmebr you losing to sheffield united?
> 
> ...


I'm sure Sheffield United has beaten us on a number of occasions.

We were formed in the 1880's.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

last season!

in fact i just looked at the leageu table and you lost 3 games. In the league.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> *last season!*
> 
> in fact i just looked at the leageu table and you lost 3 games. In the league.
> 
> dave



Maybe the season before, or are you taking the piss? 'Cause (as you well know) the saga between the Spanners and United is TWO seasons long.



And yes we lost three times. It was the draws that did us in.


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh yeah, that was a bit thick of me.


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Oh yeah, that was a bit thick of me.
> 
> 
> dave



Well, working with two spanners (as I type), i know its constitutional...


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

Just forget how long tevezgate has dragged on for sometimes.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Just forget how long tevezgate has dragged on for sometimes.
> 
> dave



I feel like I've lived through every moment....

It's great having a couple of spanners for work colleagues! Makes one realise that life isnt that bad (afteral)....


----------



## kained&able (Sep 30, 2008)

Take it all the spurs fans have decided they support chelsea now at your office then.


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Sep 30, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Take it all the spurs fans have decided they support chelsea now at your office then.
> 
> 
> dave



No spuds in my department, only 3 Arsenal and 2 West Ham. 

 So no, no one to REALLY take the piss out of (sadly)

EDIT TO ADD...We kill the Chavski supporters before they complete their probation.

It's the right thing to do.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2008)

They're tearing Porto apart!


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 30, 2008)

I can't work the Arse out..somedays they look like the best team on the planet, then they'll go lose to Hull....can't see them winning anything though some of the stuff they play is something else to watch....bet they struggle against Sunderland on the weekend....


----------



## Nigel (Sep 30, 2008)

Just seen goals before Half Time
Fucking Brilliant.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 30, 2008)

that was very good indeed. you could say we should've scored 10. that being said, they could've nicked a few themselves.

but ne'er mind, as a game of football, it was breath-taking and enjoyable and the best team won imo. 

innit


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 30, 2008)

I want a player called Hulk on my team!


----------



## hektik (Oct 1, 2008)

we were class last night: walcott was bang on, and adebayor and van persie looked raring to go: if only they could motivate themselves a bit mroe against smaller teams. vela looks top class also: he was majorly impressive when he came on.

gallas had a poor game though: he was at fault for them nearly scoring first, which also led to the corner which clichy cleared up the line. gallas went storming up the field, and then we lsot possession: he just slowly jogged back into position while porto while threatening our goal: left it to cesc and denilson to cover him. he was still well out of position once we had conceded the corner. REPLACE HIM AS CAPTAIN NOW


highlights for me last night though was the stadium announcer announcing "the hulk" as a sub: got a great cheer. and the new walcott song which is being sung by the old north end, and is gradually working its way round the stadium:

"wooo-ah, theo walcott, theo theo walcott, he's an englishman at arsenal"

(to the tune of "englishman in new york")


----------



## hektik (Oct 2, 2008)

not strictly arsenal related, but i did win this weeks guardian photoshop competition with not one but two efforts included.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2008/oct/02/arsenal?picture=338179964


----------



## FunkyUK (Oct 2, 2008)

hektik said:


> i did win this weeks guardian photoshop competition
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2008/oct/02/arsenal?picture=338179964



nice one!  which one was it?


----------



## jugularvein (Oct 2, 2008)

hektik said:


> not strictly arsenal related, but i did win this weeks guardian photoshop competition with not one but two efforts included.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/gallery/2008/oct/02/arsenal?picture=338179964



that is arsenal related


----------



## hektik (Oct 2, 2008)

more photoshop-bragging related...which coincidentally featured my beloved gooners.



> nice one! which one was it?



numbers 3 and 10.


----------



## jugularvein (Oct 4, 2008)

important game against sunderland. just the sort of team that sorts the tryers from the posers. we thankfully have a full strength team with no injuries. i prefer song to denilson myself. i wonder whether the fulham/hull team or newcastle/porto team will show up.

what's going to happen when rosicky and eduardo are fit?


----------



## Diamond (Oct 4, 2008)

Just logged on to a v.good stream from fsi. It's espn and they're slaughtering the Gooners at half-time. Particularly Fabregas. Not looking good. Typical Northern anti-football game for us.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 4, 2008)

Watching this second half, what strikes me about Walcott is that he plays much more directly than other players in our team, especially the strikers. I think Adebayor and Van Persie are going to need to switch on to the way that Walcott likes to take the shortest route to goal, be it an early run or a cross. Only then will he be at his most effective for us. Having said that he is playing far, far better this season than he has done before.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 4, 2008)

Come on you cockney scum, please. Get this team of donkeys beat.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 4, 2008)

Sunderland score.  1-0 to he mackems


----------



## Diamond (Oct 4, 2008)

OMFG. Season down the shitter already. Fucking waste of space. Two weeks ago Wenger was praising our defence. Fucking idiot.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 4, 2008)

Bloody good strike from Leadbitter tho.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Oct 4, 2008)

Pathetic. Thanks Arsenal.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 4, 2008)

did I just hear the telly say it's 1-1?


----------



## Diamond (Oct 4, 2008)

Cesc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond (Oct 4, 2008)

Still a fucking shocking result though.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 4, 2008)

Grrr. If football matches were 87 minutes long the Woolwich would be relegated by now.


----------



## gunneradt (Oct 4, 2008)

one of the worst refs Ive seen for a long time-  he let the linesmen make all the decisions - ball certainly did not look out of play when van persie scored.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 6, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> one of the worst refs Ive seen for a long time-  he let the linesmen make all the decisions - ball certainly did not look out of play when van persie scored.



That's two goals disallowed (in consecutive games).

If our luck doesn't change then we might as well right this season off.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 6, 2008)

iROBOT said:


> That's two goals disallowed (in consecutive games).
> 
> If our luck doesn't change then we might as well right this season off.


um, yeh right, there's only another 31 matches to go......

great goal from your mackem lad, and good to see cesc banging one in with his head and inspring the lads, unlike a certain mr gallas who was noticeably throwing his rattle out of the pram again when their goal went in.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 6, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *um, yeh right, there's only another 31 matches to go*......
> 
> great goal from your mackem lad, and good to see cesc banging one in with his head and inspring the lads, unlike a certain mr gallas who was noticeably throwing his rattle out of the pram again when their goal went in.






Is that all? 

We're truely fucked...


----------



## Diamond (Oct 21, 2008)

We seem to have let this thread fall off the radar a little.

Good result on the weekend by all accounts but there were still lingering issues with both our defence and our attacking potential.

Looking forward to the match tonight though. It will be a real test. Fenerbahce are an excellent side and our defence is looking pretty threadbare without both Gallas and Toure.

These are also the nights when ITV's CL coverage really pisses me off. The tie of the night looks to be Juve v Real yet the likelihood of seeing anything more than a couple of minutes of highlights encompassing the goals alone is almost guaranteed.

p.s. Teams are just in. Looks like we're back to a 4-5-1. No doubt the fact that we have Song and Silvestre in central defence has something to do with it. RvP on the bench.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah it's a hard place to go.  I reckon Walcott will make mincemeat of an ageing carlos though


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

Eh 3-1 with 20 minutes gone. Diaby up front and scoring . What's going on?


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 21, 2008)

Fenerbahce unbeaten in 15 european home games


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 21, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah it's a hard place to go.  I reckon Walcott will make mincemeat of an ageing carlos though


Fuckin skinned him for his goal


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuckin hell Fenerbahce piling on the pressure


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 21, 2008)

4-1


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 21, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> 4-1


----------



## tarannau (Oct 21, 2008)

Take that Aragones; the black shits are giving you a right kicking.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 21, 2008)

2-4


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 21, 2008)

fucking beauty, ramsey with the 5th


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 21, 2008)

2-5 great stuff Fenerbahces first home defeat in Urop for 3 years,should qualify if we beat them at the Emerites next,Wenger will then prob play da kidz for the last 2 matches.


----------



## Diamond (Oct 21, 2008)

Fantastic match. Diaby looked like the player he had previously only hinted at. Ramsey was great towards the end as well. Anyone think Fabregas looks a bit fatigued already?

West Ham on Sunday should be fun.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 21, 2008)

Diamond said:


> West Ham on Sunday should be fun.



Jesus, we are going to get gubbed.

On a positive note, if England can somehow keep Rooney and Walcott fit for the next 2 years...


----------



## Diamond (Oct 21, 2008)

And get Ramsey a passport or summat. He must have an English grandparent.

This by the way is Ramsey's goal for the u21's (rubbish quality but you get the idea):

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=zOmaiSnvALo


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 21, 2008)

Has he not played for the welsh senior side yet?


----------



## Ride (Oct 21, 2008)

I missed the game as I was working tonight
Has anyone got a link to the goals? cheers


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.fbtz.com/forum/showthread.php?t=115230


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 22, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Has he not played for the welsh senior side yet?



No, only under 21s. However the current Welsh manager said that the last under 21 will be his last game and he's going o be included in the senior squad from now on.

Another great result in Europe, Diaby was utter class, like having Paddy back!

Apart from some shit defending (understandable under the circumstances) the whole team played well.

All good prep' for the real deal n Sunday against the Spanners.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 22, 2008)

I really hope you have the same defence out against us!

Bellend, cole, etheington and noble could have some fun if you play like that at the back.

Then its just a matter of stopping you scoring which umm could be more then a little challenge.

We have a good recent recored against you though so i'm not bricking it(not confident either likes)

dave


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 22, 2008)

Can't see us getting a point at the Arse this season to be honest.  Expecting a goal or two, but more conceded.  3-2 to them, maybe.


----------



## iROBOT (Oct 22, 2008)

WH have become a "bogie" team, therefore, I brick it too...

Should be a great match, always is.


----------



## Ride (Oct 26, 2008)

West Ham 0 : 2 Arsenal get in!

About time we won another league game, I was beginning to forget what it feels like 

Adebayor MOTM for me


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 26, 2008)

Roll on Wednesday against the Spudz


----------



## hektik (Oct 29, 2008)

big game tonight. disappointed as I was at spurs winning on sunday, I'm gald they've got it out of the way: the narrative really was shaping up to be "spurs are playing badly, but they pull their first win of the season out at arsenal" 

i think it will be a pretty close match: harry coming in has obviously lifted them, and I think they will be much better drilled in defence. 

think it will be one goal in it. 

*COME ON YOU GOONERS.*


----------



## chieftain (Oct 29, 2008)

hektik said:


> big game tonight. disappointed as I was at spurs winning on sunday, I'm gald they've got it out of the way: the narrative really was shaping up to be "spurs are playing badly, but they pull their first win of the season out at arsenal"
> 
> i think it will be a pretty close match: harry coming in has obviously lifted them, and I think they will be much better drilled in defence.
> 
> ...



I think you'll thrash us, I hope not but thats my gut feeling. COYS


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 29, 2008)

I hope the Spuds get thrashed. It'll be amusing.


----------



## hektik (Oct 29, 2008)

chieftain said:


> I think you'll thrash us, I hope not but thats my gut feeling. COYS



that's why i like you chief: you are a natural pessimist. I've gone for a draw tonight - i can't bring myself to predict a win for us.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 29, 2008)

Hopefully the Bolton result was just a dead cat bounce for the Spuds ,shame Ramos was sacked before this match,dont think Harry's got a good record against us.


----------



## xes (Oct 29, 2008)

4-2 and ya fucked it up
4-2 and ya fucked it up
4-2 and ya fucked it up
4-2 and ya fucked it up


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 29, 2008)

xes said:


> 4-2 and ya fucked it up
> 4-2 and ya fucked it up
> 4-2 and ya fucked it up
> 4-2 and ya fucked it up


Go forth and multiply son.Desperate stuff 2 points dropped in the last few minutes ffs


----------



## Diamond (Oct 29, 2008)

Bollocks Bollocks Bollocks




But fair play to Spurs.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 29, 2008)

can't quite believe that tbh. what a fucking fuck up. but we didn't lose. but what a fucking fuck up...

*fade to repeat*


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 29, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> can't quite believe that tbh. what a fucking fuck up. but we didn't lose. but what a fucking fuck up...
> 
> *fade to repeat*


Feels like it  let the Leagues bottom team score 4 goals against us at home,what will Wenger come out with?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 29, 2008)

xes said:


> 4-2 and ya fucked it up
> 4-2 and ya fucked it up
> 4-2 and ya fucked it up
> 4-2 and ya fucked it up



roflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflroflrofl


----------



## chieftain (Oct 30, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> what will Wenger come out with?



He'll deflect attention from the failings with some old bollocks like he always does... Bet he saw the first goal!

What great game.

----

As you love to dig up old posts from me this ones just for you Chegrimandi...



chieftain said:


> what's the verdict on Bentley then?
> 
> I think he's going to shine.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 30, 2008)

And to be fair, you don't really need a back 4. 10 midfielders will do the job.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 1, 2008)

For fuck's sake. How predictable was that? I think this is the least enjoyable Arsenal season for a long time.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Diamond said:


> For fuck's sake. How predictable was that? I think this is the least enjoyable Arsenal season for a long time.



Oh i dunno, that 4-4 was entertaining.


----------



## bigbry (Nov 1, 2008)

Why are these Premiership defenders all finding it so hard to deal with a bloke *throwing* the ball at them ?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 1, 2008)

That was abysmal. The way that Fabregas and Adebayor are playing makes it look like they really don't want to be there any more. If they continue in this vein for the rest of the season then it might be time to seriously think about moving them on, admitting we've fallen quite some way behind the big boys and rebuilding the team from a long-term point of view.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2008)

Lmao@arsenal


----------



## Diamond (Nov 1, 2008)

This really looks like the end of a team.


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Nov 1, 2008)

Top 4 cartel could well be broken this season and the gooners look the most vunerable. So that's Fulham, Wigan and now Stoke who've beaten them!


----------



## Diamond (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like Walcott's shoulder's gone again. Last time this happened he was out for the rest of the season.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2008)

It goes from bad to worse for you guys.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 1, 2008)

Just realised that RvP won't be available for the United game. What a load of shite.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 1, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Looks like Walcott's shoulder's gone again. Last time this happened he was out for the rest of the season.



it was an atrocious tackle on walcott - he was hacked every time he got the ball.  Adebayor was tackled down the side of his ankle off the pitch and couldn't continue - I suppose this is the way this skanky club plays football.  I think the over-sized council estate should be flattened quite honestly.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 1, 2008)

There were a few bad challenges but we didn't deserve to get anything from the game. No-one really looked interested. It must have been a massive bust up after the game on Wednesday because it looked as if all confidence, morale and ambition have been demolished. I really wouldn't be surprised if you start hearing Fabregas making overtures to Barcelona soon.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 1, 2008)

Fabregas has been awful this season - he was awful in midweek and was awful today. If you didn't think the tackles on Walcott were bad I suggest you werent watching closely enough - he was targeted as soon as he came on and it was absolutely appalling - and how does that guy get away with tackling Adebayor a yard off the pitch?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey what the fuck do ya expect,its our annual November collapse ,Man U next week.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 1, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Lmao@arsenal



Why, have Newcastle not given you enough laughs already this season?


----------



## Augie March (Nov 1, 2008)

A Gooner mate of mine laughed at me when I said on Friday: "Watch out for Delap's throw-ins."


----------



## Diamond (Nov 1, 2008)

Look, it's a complete red herring to focus on the challenges that Adebayor and Walcott took. Admittedly they weren't very good but we know by now that is the kind of thing that is accepted in the premier league. We didn't lose because of some grand conspiracy involving the refs and teams from oop North all being a bunch of vandals.

We lost because we were rubbish all over the pitch. You just can't let in the goals that we did and hope to win the league, let alone finish in the top four, let alone finish in the top half.

I'm not so much worried by Fabregas play, which has been very average by his standards. I'm more worried about how he looks on the pitch, hanging his head and not enjoying the football. It looks like he lacks all motivation.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 1, 2008)

that's what happens when your goalkeeper isn't good enough.  A decent goalkeeper takes them all day long.  That doesn't excuse the targeting of Walcott which was obviously pre-meditated.  But then we are used to teams kicking our players into hospital.


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 1, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Look, it's a complete red herring to focus on the challenges that Adebayor and Walcott took. Admittedly they weren't very good but we know by now that is the kind of thing that is accepted in the premier league. We didn't lose because of some grand conspiracy involving the refs and teams from oop North all being a bunch of vandals.
> 
> We lost because we were rubbish all over the pitch. You just can't let in the goals that we did and hope to win the league, let alone finish in the top four, let alone finish in the top half.
> 
> I'm not so much worried by Fabregas play, which has been very average by his standards. I'm more worried about how he looks on the pitch, hanging his head and not enjoying the football. It looks like he lacks all motivation.




I agree with that but it's not acceptable to target a player in the way Walcott was.  Remember Eduardo?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 1, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> that's what happens when your goalkeeper isn't good enough.  A decent goalkeeper takes them all day long.  That doesn't excuse the targeting of Walcott which was obviously pre-meditated.  But then we are used to teams kicking our players into hospital.


Almunia's more of a No 2 goalie,if you look at the other big 3 they've all got top class goalies,worst thing about today game is that Wenger musta known about Delaps long throw tatics but Stoke still managed to score both their goals using it.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 1, 2008)

We're second best in the whole diamond of Defensive Mid, Centre backs and goalie.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 1, 2008)

what an utter balls-up (as expected really). brittle confidence after wednesday night's shenanigans, up north against a side who are going to intimidate and harass, it was always on the cards that the potters would get the win. shame about walcott getting crocked, and rvp sounds like he was a complete dick. nevermind top-4, its villa who are the chief concern (and hull tbf).


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 1, 2008)

Arsenal haven't had much luck, to be fair.

Problems though, lots of them all over the pitch, need fixing.

It's a shame because they play a very watchable and skilful game when they're on form.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 1, 2008)

grog imo.

get rid of gallas.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 2, 2008)

just realised that the fucker didn't even play this weekend. need some proper leadership tho, need some solid defence to build upon, cos the fizzing passes going forward are fine but we're needing something more clearly. perhaps even a change of the man up top? heresy i know but all good things and that......


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 2, 2008)

What is it about Arsenal and these games?  It's why you won't win the title in the immediate future.  Compare and contrast with Chelsea's calmly executed 3-0 win at Hull...


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 3, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> just realised that the fucker didn't even play this weekend. need some proper leadership tho, need some solid defence to build upon, cos the fizzing passes going forward are fine but we're needing something more clearly. perhaps even a change of the man up top? heresy i know but all good things and that......


Need a Tony Adams/Martin Keown type,Wenger needs to be more flexible as well and also reliase that splashing the cash on the right type of player is'nt a sin.Tasty November comming up Man U,Villa,Chelsea and Man City.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 3, 2008)

arsenal out of the title race by novemeber.


ooops.

you don't win anything with kids etc etc.


dave


----------



## Relahni (Nov 3, 2008)

Southerner softees meets French mentality with hilarious consequences....

You lot are a soft touch with no mental strength.

You'd rather look pretty than win anything.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 3, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Southerner softees meets French mentality with hilarious consequences....
> 
> You lot are a soft touch with no mental strength.
> 
> You'd rather look pretty than win anything.


Yeah your right,what the fucks Wenger won eh?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 3, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Yeah your right,what the fucks Wenger won eh?



in the last four years?

Erm you tell me...

It's less than Juande Ramos by the way....


----------



## revol68 (Nov 3, 2008)

Rob Smyth of the guardian made me laugh with his jibe about Arsenal's midfield and defence being so soft in the middle they could be sponsored by trebor.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 3, 2008)

Relahni said:


> in the last four years?
> 
> Erm you tell me...
> 
> It's less than Juande Ramos by the way....



When did liverpool last win the title? when T-Rex roamed the plains?


----------



## kained&able (Nov 4, 2008)

shock horror wenger is whining about stoke being too physical.

http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_4454726,00.html

dave


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 4, 2008)

kained&able said:


> shock horror wenger is whining about stoke being too physical.
> 
> http://www.teamtalk.com/football/story/0,16368,2483_4454726,00.html
> 
> dave



For a team who plays with such class when they get it right I have always thought Wenger, as a person, really lacks class. How many times has he taken this line? I do not think I have ever heard him be magnanimous.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 5, 2008)

Well that was piss fuckin poor,a team we hammered away from home as well,roll on Sat


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 5, 2008)

Wenger does moan but I have sympathy with the position. I heard one ex-hard man defender saying on television that you had to 'be physical' with Arsenal's players calibre else you wouldn't have a chance. There was no doubt what he was suggesting. The amazing thing was that the anchor just chuckled and didn't point out the obvious which was that someone being a better player than you hardly gives any license to play dirty


----------



## Relahni (Nov 5, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Well that was piss fuckin poor,a team we hammered away from home as well,roll on Sat



Did they tackle your boys?

Ah bless.

Get the plasters out.

((((((((((((Arsenal players)))))))))))))))))


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 5, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Did they tackle your boys?
> 
> Ah bless.
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 5, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Did they tackle your boys?
> 
> Ah bless.
> 
> ...



coulda done with a dodgy pen


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 5, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> Wenger does moan but I have sympathy with the position. I heard one ex-hard man defender saying on television that you had to 'be physical' with Arsenal's players calibre else you wouldn't have a chance. There was no doubt what he was suggesting. The amazing thing was that the anchor just chuckled and didn't point out the obvious which was that someone being a better player than you hardly gives any license to play dirty



I am not so sure, why is it then that arsenal players suffer more with this than players from the other top teams? I do not think that the Arsenal sqaud has better players that Man Utd, Loverpool or Chelsea, and yet these 3 teams complain about the physicality of the game much less. Perhaps there is a problem with the training at Arsenal? Perhaps the focus is more on the technical than the physical which means less are less well prepared to cope with the physical aspect of the game? - That's an Arsenal problem, not the opposition. I do not think Arsenal players are more targetted than those of any other team, Arsenal players just seem less able to cope with it there are obviously exceptions Eduardo for example).


----------



## Diamond (Nov 6, 2008)

Was at the game tonight. Very disappointing. The most alarming thing for me was again Cesc's performance. It was abysmal. Even worse than Nasri's. Both of them were giving the ball away more often than they ferried it on from where I could see. But the difference was that Nasri looked interested in the game, pissed off when he lost the ball and tracking back as a result. In contrast Cesc was playing at maybe 60% max. Defeated body language and general laziness/fatigue.

On the upshot Ramsey looked a class act. I was astonished when Wenger took him off before Nasri but maybe he tires quicker considering he's 17. I would be very surprised/disappointed if he doesn't start against United.

I know I was harsh on Wenger on this thread post Saturday and am harsh on the team tonight but always remember Arsene knows...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

Should he change his name to Arsenal Wenger


----------



## aylee (Nov 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Should he change his name to Arsenal Wenger



Arsing Whinger more like, after this latest series of gripes.



> I am not so sure, why is it then that arsenal players suffer more with this than players from the other top teams? I do not think that the Arsenal sqaud has better players that Man Utd, Loverpool or Chelsea, and yet these 3 teams complain about the physicality of the game much less.



Unfortunately, that's not true.  Ferguson was moaning in the last few days about a lack of protection for Ronaldo yet again; this after Rooney got away with a yellow card after two vicious fouls in quick succession, either of which arguably merited a red card of themselves.  Ronaldo should have been sent off against Celtic last night for his petty little kick on a Celtic player with 15 minutes to go.

Ultimately, the top managers embark on these attacks on and complaints against referees because they hope that the refs will respond by treating the criticisms as if they had substance.

Of course, deliberate and dangerous foul play needs to be stamped out, but what Ferguson and Wenger are seeking is special treatment for certain players.  Tough.  Football is a contact sport, and if you don't like it, take up netball or similar.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Should he change his name to Arsenal Wenger



Or, Arsenhole Wenger.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 6, 2008)

A few years ago Arsenal had a better midfield (captained by that viscious twat Vieira) and a decent defence (in my opinion they haven't replaced Sol Campbell) they'd routinely kick lumps out of every team in the Premiership. I wonder if Arseface was harsh with his players after such incidents.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 12, 2008)

Went to the game tonight. A far better spend than Fenerbache last week. The crowd were louder than I've ever heard at the Emirates. Really getting into the occasion. Draw your own conclusions.

In terms of the players we saw...Simpson is not up to PL standard despite his two goals. More worringly I would put Merida, Gibbs and Gavin Hoyte in the same group right now.

On the plus side Ramsey, Wilshere and Vela were ace. Especially Wilshere. I didn't see him give the ball away once all evening. Whereas Ramsey has a tendency to indulge in the tricks and the backheels, as impeccable as they are, Wilshere never loses the ball; every touch has a purpose, a destination, prodding the team onwards. He is without a doubt the star of his generation.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh, and not to forget; Vela's chip was a thing of beauty.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 12, 2008)

Just how good is Wilshere?  As good as Rooney at this age?


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

went last night - it was fucking brilliant - I've never seen anything like it.

Jackie boy...he'll be the biggest player in the country in a couple of years barring injury - what a player. He's the real deal.



fabianski, vela, djourou and ramsey must all be pressing for first team league places soon enough...all played very well last night


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Just how good is Wilshere?  As good as Rooney at this age?



different kind of player really - wilshere is a cultured midfielder type - will be better and bigger than rooney barring injury...


----------



## Relahni (Nov 12, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> went last night - it was fucking brilliant - I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> Jackie boy...he'll be the biggest player in the country in a couple of years barring injury - what a player. He's the real deal.
> 
> ...





Bless.

How much did the ticket cost?


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Bless.
> 
> How much did the ticket cost?



tenner...


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

d.p


----------



## Relahni (Nov 12, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> tenner...



That's pretty good.


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

Relahni said:


> That's pretty good.



yeh it was well worth it...ground not full but near enough...

Hope the sc*mmers do you tonight - or will stevie g cheat like fuck again and see you through?

You should really be concentrating on the league though to be honest - it has been nearly twenty years after all.


----------



## xes (Nov 12, 2008)

heh,we still spanked your kids,like the naughty children that they are  



(though last night,they were outstanding,and looking very together,quality football from a nutral POV)


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

xes said:


> heh,we still spanked your kids,like the naughty children that they are
> 
> 
> 
> (though last night,they were outstanding,and looking very together,quality football from a nutral POV)



you did indeed - and you played very well on the night so hats off.

Thing is there is no pressure on them really in the early stages so they can play like they did last night - semi-final is a different matter - whatever happens wenger has shown he won't change his policy so may as well sit back and enjoy it - means you have great nights/games like last couple and shite ones l- have to take rough with the smooth etc...

Would be nice to win something this season though.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 12, 2008)

Arsenal always dick teams in the Carling cup with kids and never win it nor win anything else...the press and fans get moist at it though until they do something with these kids rather than sell them to big clubs can't really see what the fuss is about....

Nice goals mind


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Arsenal always dick teams in the Carling cup with kids and never win it nor win anything else...the press and fans get moist at it though until they do something with these kids rather than sell them to big clubs can't really see what the fuss is about....



just out of interest which of our kids have we sold to 'big clubs'?


----------



## Biffo (Nov 12, 2008)

After losing to Fulham, Hull and Stoke this season already shouldn't some of these 'wonder kids' be playing in the league matches already?


----------



## Relahni (Nov 12, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> yeh it was well worth it...ground not full but near enough...
> 
> Hope the sc*mmers do you tonight - or will stevie g cheat like fuck again and see you through?
> 
> You should really be concentrating on the league though to be honest - it has been nearly twenty years after all.



An Arsenal fan who wants Tottenham to win?  

Everyone hates the best team I guess.

We have a decent team now.  Still, I guess Arsne and you have got your children to dribble over!


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

Relahni said:


> An Arsenal fan who wants Tottenham to win?
> 
> Everyone hates the best team I guess.
> 
> We have a decent team now.  Still, I guess Arsne and you have got your children to dribble over!



sc*m pose no real threat to us and haven't for ages...you lot are on a run of outrageous luck/out and out cheating and I wish to see you come crashing down and your boring idiot manager get the boot...


----------



## xes (Nov 12, 2008)

Anyway,I heard Stevie G isn't playing,nor is Robbie Keane.


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

xes said:


> Anyway,I heard Stevie G isn't playing,



lanky as fuck, whiny voiced, cheating, england bottle-job scouse twat


----------



## xes (Nov 12, 2008)

he can kick the ball quite hard,though


----------



## gunneradt (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought Gibbs was excellent last night.



Diamond said:


> Went to the game tonight. A far better spend than Fenerbache last week. The crowd were louder than I've ever heard at the Emirates. Really getting into the occasion. Draw your own conclusions.
> 
> In terms of the players we saw...Simpson is not up to PL standard despite his two goals. More worringly I would put Merida, Gibbs and Gavin Hoyte in the same group right now.
> 
> On the plus side Ramsey, Wilshere and Vela were ace. Especially Wilshere. I didn't see him give the ball away once all evening. Whereas Ramsey has a tendency to indulge in the tricks and the backheels, as impeccable as they are, Wilshere never loses the ball; every touch has a purpose, a destination, prodding the team onwards. He is without a doubt the star of his generation.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 12, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> lanky as fuck, whiny voiced, cheating, england bottle-job scouse twat



Come back over to the spurs thread, we miss your bold insight and forthright knowledge.


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 12, 2008)

chieftain said:


> Come back over to the spurs thread, we miss your bold insight and forthright knowledge.



you're in a relegation battle you little numpty after all those high hopes at the beginning of the year. You're back to square one as ever. We're well above you in the league and a much better run club that has far more achievements, and honours than your lot will ever get.

You're the very poor relations down the other end of the seven sisters road and always down the other end of the table.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 12, 2008)

chegrimandi said:


> you're in a relegation battle you little numpty after all those high hopes at the beginning of the year. You're back to square one as ever. We're well above you in the league and a much better run club that has far more achievements, and honours than your lot will ever get.
> 
> You're the very poor relations down the other end of the seven sisters road and always down the other end of the table.



My post was obviously tongue in cheek and meant to be a bit of a funny for you. Your reply was predictably unnecessary, you seem very blinded by spite towards Spurs (and me).

For a team that are "well above you in the league and a much better run club that has far more achievements, and honours" than us you frequently and rather embarrassingly struggle to beat us, especially when it counts. I've nothing against ARSEnal, in fact I like the way they play football these days. I like a bit of banter but you don't seem to understand how it works.

This is a good article which I've posted in the spurs thread as well. http://www.spurs.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=511258


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 12, 2008)

enjoyed most of that last night, we went along on the tenner tickets too. what a fucking wind-up where we were sitting tho, people still arriving and struggling to find their seats 15 minutes into the match, then buggering off early at end of 1st half, back late for the 2nd half and piss off early at the end.

after a nervous start from the young gooners, they started to put together some very very good football going forward as well as looking quite a bit more solid defensively than the 1st team. vela's chipped 3rd was superb and he must be moving to 1st team squad soon, wilshere, ramsey, randall, gibbs, they all did pretty well imo. let's hope they can maintain such good progress. has anyone mentioned the 5 english lads starting, as well as ramsey yet?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 12, 2008)

Hope some of them can start making an impact on the 1st team fairly soon, the last few seasons we've sent out a bunch of enthusiastic kids in the early rounds of the League cup who've played the oppisition off the pitch and then nothing.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 15, 2008)

Friendly question. How much are you Woolwich boys reliant on residential property sales from the Highbury redevelopment? Is it an issue with your finances right now?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 15, 2008)

A great deal. 90% already sold as far as I understand though. It's also unlikely to depreciate too much even in the worse case scenario. On top of that we re-financed our debt just prior to the credit crunch with solid banks on favourable terms. Essentially we have the most secure debt position out of any club that owes 250m plus.

Or at least that's the party line.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Diamond.

Does "90% sold" mean: "90% either sold in full or sales agreed with deposits placed by overseas investors", though? I had an idea it was the latter and there was some doubt whether these sales would complete.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> has anyone mentioned the 5 english lads starting, as well as ramsey yet?



Indeed.  It appears that, of any club in the PL at the moment, you have the best batch of young English players by a mile.  Coming from a club which considers itself the 'academy of football' I'm actually quite envious of the lot you've got coming through.

Collison at us looks class, mind, but he's Welsh.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 15, 2008)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Thanks Diamond.
> 
> Does "90% sold" mean: "90% either sold in full or sales agreed with deposits placed by overseas investors", though? I had an idea it was the latter and there was some doubt whether these sales would complete.



Difficult to say. There is talk of a good deal of sales being the latter. You'd probably have to look at the published accounts to find out.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 15, 2008)

I think Arsne's done the right thing this season.  Prioritise the League Cup.  ha ha.


----------



## Biffo (Nov 15, 2008)

Those Wonder Kids would have seen off Villa easy. 4 defeats already and it's still November. Very poor indeed.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Evening.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 15, 2008)

One step forward two steps backwards


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.samirnasri.fr/  worst website ever,Sagna out for "a few" weeks according to Wenger
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7731762.stm


----------



## kained&able (Nov 19, 2008)

with walcott out for up to three months and eboue and roosicky on the shelf still what are you lot going to do for a right mid?


dave


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.samirnasri.fr/  worst website ever



it is so bad, i'm going to add it sites i show clients when they ask about Flash


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 19, 2008)

First team form at the moment is play great one week, then pants the next. Hopefully sort things out at Eastlands - really looking forward to going to the game!


----------



## chieftain (Nov 19, 2008)

kained&able said:


> with walcott out for up to three months and eboue and roosicky on the shelf still what are you lot going to do for a right mid?
> 
> 
> dave



cry "it's not fair", get Wenger to deflect the attention by gabbling on about something or another and then discover a wonder kid who turns out to not that good really


----------



## chieftain (Nov 19, 2008)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> it is so bad, i'm going to add it sites i show clients when they ask about Flash



that is awful, it looks like it based on the terrible yellow diaster kit of the 90's

I did like this bit though "Solicited by his entourage to go to play in club; his parents decided to make him sign his first licence in the club of Pennes Mirabeau at 6 years old."


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 19, 2008)

kained&able said:


> with walcott out for up to three months and eboue and roosicky on the shelf still what are you lot going to do for a right mid?
> 
> 
> dave


ramsey prob/poss.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2008)

chieftain said:


> that is awful, it looks like it based on the terrible yellow diaster kit of the 90's
> 
> I did like this bit though "Solicited by his entourage to go to play in club; his parents decided to make him sign his first licence in the club of Pennes Mirabeau at 6 years old."


Actually saw a supporter wear that awful shirt a few years ago,long after we stopped playing in it 
http://www.arsenalnewsreview.co.uk/...leid=1121&cntnt01origid=30&cntnt01returnid=42
Palmer makes some decent points in this article imo.


----------



## g force (Nov 19, 2008)

Yep good piece that, very true about Vieira losing it after Petit went...Cesc back to Barca in the summer


----------



## Diamond (Nov 20, 2008)

Walcott out for three months. This has got to be the low point of the season. Things can only get better from here, right?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2008)

^ They're sayin he could be out for more than 3 months.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 20, 2008)

I wasn't going to say but the first thing I heard about this I always reckoned it was going to be a lot longer. The last time he had the same thing on his other shoulder he was out for a good four or five months. It was a season-ender. On the upside it means that after the surgery it shouldn't ever be a problem again.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 20, 2008)

Gallas in "we are big girls blouses"  shocker!!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7739830.stm


----------



## kained&able (Nov 20, 2008)

fabregas is 25 isn't he?

naughty boy slagging off his captain.

dave


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 20, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Gallas in "we are big girls blouses"  shocker!!!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7739830.stm



the only people gallas could have been referring to is either van persie or sagna - the only players involved in the sc*m game at half time that were 25 then  - eboue came on after

my money would be on RVP.


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 20, 2008)

kained&able said:


> fabregas is 25 isn't he?
> 
> naughty boy slagging off his captain.
> 
> dave



no - he's 21

It was sagna or RVP


----------



## kained&able (Nov 20, 2008)

see the during an attacking phase makes me think its a defender. surely rvp would be too far way from gallas to call him a cock.

21???? still??? 


dave


----------



## Relahni (Nov 20, 2008)

Gallas is a cock.  Warriors my arse.  Moaning about nasty hard tackles, sitting on your arse crying after the end of a match..

Gallas has got a nerve.


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 20, 2008)

gallas is almost universally hated amongst arsenal fans as 'captain'

one of the many gripes about him - this one is relatively minor compared to others - is that he's got a loose tongue and doesn't know when to shut the fuck up.

See today.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 20, 2008)

Probably would be Sagna given the fact that he's closer to Gallas on the pitch, but could have been Eboue or RvP. Both have got the attitude.


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 20, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Probably would be Sagna given the fact that he's closer to Gallas on the pitch, but could have been Eboue or RvP. Both have got the attitude.



eboue only came on at 70 minutes odd - the incident took place at half time apparently...


----------



## Diamond (Nov 20, 2008)

Weren't there two different incidents? One ruckus at half-time that he had to break up and one other player (the 25 year old) who insulted some of his team-mates and then insulted Gallas when he tried to talk to him. It's not clear whether he means that this was during the same game though.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 20, 2008)

It gets worse for the weekend. Toure's out too. To be fair though he hasn't looked like half the player he used to be since the African Nations Cup last winter.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 20, 2008)

Sympathies for the injuries.  It's fucking awful when players get injured playing for their countries (unless Man Utd or Chelsea players of course).


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey, i can totally understand how awful it is. We have owen after all....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 20, 2008)

Can someone explain to me why it is that Arsenal have got compensation for an injury to Walcott which could keep him out for 3 months, yet we didn't get one for an injury to Ashton which kept him out for a year?



I reckon we have got a very, very strong case in this one.  I'm surprised it hasn't been brought up more often in the tevez saga.  After all, if one player can make such an impact, we could argue the same for ashton...


----------



## Diamond (Nov 20, 2008)

IIRC the compensation thing is a new route/precedent/plan etc...

It might be that Ashton was injured before it was established.

Wenger's already said he's not going to claim anyway seeing as the injury occured in training.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2008)

Diamond said:


> IIRC the compensation thing is a new route/precedent/plan etc...
> 
> It might be that Ashton was injured before it was established.
> 
> Wenger's already said he's not going to claim anyway seeing as the injury occured in training.



Gotta respect wenger for that. That's the way i see it to,its different if it happens in the match.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 20, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Can someone explain to me why it is that Arsenal have got compensation for an injury to Walcott which could keep him out for 3 months, yet we didn't get one for an injury to Ashton which kept him out for a year?
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon we have got a very, very strong case in this one.  I'm surprised it hasn't been brought up more often in the tevez saga.  After all, if one player can make such an impact, we could argue the same for ashton...


cos Deano's such a fatty whose permanently crocked with his bleached blond locks and Theo's a bright young thang who could win his club and country honours at the highest level?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 20, 2008)

^Its cause there's a conspiracy against west ham obviously.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 20, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> ^Its cause there's a conspiracy against west ham obviously.



The point is, if it's possible to argue that tevez, despite a dreadful run in the team for most of the season, 'single-handedly' kept us up, it ought, also, be possible to therefore, by consequence, argue that ashton would have done just as much (given his goal scoring record etc for us when he has been fit).

If this had been properly argued by our lawyers, all these ongoing court cases would be blown out of the water.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 20, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cos Deano's such a fatty whose permanently crocked with his bleached blond locks and Theo's a bright young thang who could win his club and country honours at the highest level?



Permanently crocked - as a result of a challenge sustained while on england duty.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't believe the City game isn't on Sky.

Does anyone here know of any pubs around in Holloway, or elsewhere in N.London for that matter, which show the 3pm kick offs?

If you don't think it's wise to post up names and locations here then fire off a PM. Cheers.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 21, 2008)

Yucatan on stokie high st has reopened and they usually show the game. £6 in, with 2 free drinks tokens, to make sure that you don't watch the match sipping on 1 lemonade iyswim.

On another issue, Gallas should be booted right the fuck out of the club, what a measly fucker that bloke is.


----------



## g force (Nov 21, 2008)

Gallas's rant merely highlighted that he's not leadership material!


----------



## kained&able (Nov 21, 2008)

s who would you lot like as your captain? toure?

umm errr ummmm.


dave


----------



## Diamond (Nov 21, 2008)

I reckon Adebayor would be pretty good. I know it's not normally done to have a striker as captain but he had more than enough experience of leading a team in difficult circumstances. Togolese players vs. their extremely corrupt FA.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 21, 2008)

anyone other than the disloyal idiot who feels it fine to slag off his team mates, whilst seeming to forget his own completely petulant strop and total lack of leadership during last season's game against the brum.


----------



## hektik (Nov 21, 2008)

fabregas for cap!


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 21, 2008)

hektik said:


> fabregas for cap!


Be nice for him in his last season for the club before he fucks off to Barca


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 21, 2008)

Gallas has just been stripped of the captaincy  and is out of the squad to face man city.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 21, 2008)

tbf, i think that is a completely proper decision. as i made clear earlier on, i can't think of a lower point in terms of the conduct of a "captain". 

let's hope we can now pull together and start putting together a bit of form and cohesion. 

if we're gonna get a result away from home, then City must offer one of the most optimistic chances tbh


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 21, 2008)

Though it was a good bit of buisness when we swapped him for Cashley along with other Arse supporters maybe we should swap them back.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 21, 2008)

can't say that either of them has covered themselves in glory tbf. oh for the days of herbert chapman, frank mclintock and ian wright wright wright!!!


----------



## Diamond (Nov 22, 2008)

We're gonna get dicked on today.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 22, 2008)

Diamond said:


> We're gonna get dicked on today.


Looks like we'll be concentrating on the League cup then this season ,don't think Wengers faced a situation like this at the club sinced he joined.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 22, 2008)

Just watched MOTD,fuckin hell that coulda been a 5-0 job for City,Wenger saying the score was flattering to City had to be the least convincing excuse ever.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2008)

wasn't it. car crash stuff. need a bit of a root and branch review imo.


----------



## embree (Nov 23, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Just watched MOTD,fuckin hell that coulda been a 5-0 job for City,Wenger saying the score was flattering to City had to be the least convincing excuse ever.



I'm surprised he didn't blame it on the opposing team using unfair tactics, such as tackling and trying hard. He usually does.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh dear........

It just gets worse for you lot.


Arsenal fans helpline


----------



## vardis (Nov 23, 2008)

IMO Fabregas should be made captain - if only to stop him leaving.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 24, 2008)

I was at the game on Saturday - I thought I'd seen a bad performance at Stoke two weeks previously - but they were rubbish at Eastlands. No decisive movement off the ball, no one looked like they wanted it and overall a lack of leadership and motivation on the park. Only two things impressed me, the first was the half-time meat and potato pie, the second was the Arsenal away fans singing constantly for the last 15 minutes, despite being, at that stage, fairly sure of the defeat.


----------



## chieftain (Nov 24, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Oh dear........
> 
> It just gets worse for you lot.
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## jugularvein (Nov 24, 2008)

novemeber 2008. worst month evah


----------



## iROBOT (Nov 24, 2008)

Jeeez!! I leave the country for a month and look what happens? 

The Arsenal feels very rudderless at the moment, I think we're paying for losing loyal servants to the club and replacing them with idiots (ie Gallas).

November is traditionally bad for us, but I for one was glad I wasnt in the country to witness it.

Tomorrow will be a true test now.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 24, 2008)

you don't wein anything with kids etc etc.

You really need to buy and experienced defnsive midfielder.


dave


----------



## jugularvein (Nov 24, 2008)

fabregas as captain. 

good.

doubt it will change much results wise though. the squad is threadbare. we shouldn't even know the names of people like wilshire and ramsay yet. they're merely hopes for the future, not now.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 25, 2008)

That was pretty drab, wasn't it?

The thing that really pissed me off about tonight was the fact that we had so many players playing out of position. There's only one person to blame for the fact that we had four central midfielders and that's Wenger.

As the game went on it was like watching the self-belief of Ramsey, Denilson, Djorou and Song drain away bit by bit.

Playing young players so that they get experience is great, but you can just easily destroy their potential by playing them in unfamiliar positions and under enormous pressure.

It almost happened to Rooney for a few seasons. You could even argue that he's never quite got over his left wing experiment.

My point here is simple.

We've had a lot of crap this season what with injuries and squad disagreements but the single thing that heightens all of this, that magnifies all the pressure to such a great extent that it's still feasible to expect this team to collapse come Xmas and disintegrate come the summer, is the size of our squad.

And there's only one person responsible for that and that's Arsene Wenger. I'm not saying he should go, but if you lose Diarra, Flamini and Hleb in the space of six months and then do bugger all to replace them.......that's just fucking criminal.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 25, 2008)

You got lucky there eh! I agree with your criticisms of Wenger, tbh.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 25, 2008)

Very fuckin underwhelming,at least we throu to the last 16,the group stages of the Champs League are nearly finished thank fuck.,been  distinctly meh this season


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep, Wenger has clearly lost any ability as a manager because his team play shit football, he has successfully navigated a major change of location, with an attendant shortage of funding, a captain who went postal rather than private, and whose team has just made it to the quarters of the champions league as well as being 5th in the league. quite awful stuff, unless you win the league every year, plus the odd cup thrown in, its clear that you sack the manager and get in someone better.....um, adams anyone? lure capello away. any more for any more? ffs


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 25, 2008)

^ You missed the point.

Btw,he's only made it through to the 2ndround not quarters.


----------



## jugularvein (Nov 26, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yep, Wenger has clearly lost any ability as a manager because his team play shit football, he has successfully navigated a major change of location, with an attendant shortage of funding, a captain who went postal rather than private, and whose team has just made it to the quarters of the champions league as well as being 5th in the league. quite awful stuff, unless you win the league every year, plus the odd cup thrown in, its clear that you sack the manager and get in someone better.....um, adams anyone? lure capello away. any more for any more? ffs



so no mistakes have been made that arsenal fans have been predicting / (eta _looking at_) for months or years and everything's hunky dory. thank god for that. in the grand scheme of things yes arsenal are fine but the short-term on the pitch has been so avoidable, so obvious to all - that it is frustrating, surely even for you.

was at the emirates last night for the first time in a while. we're a completely different team - no confidence and good players looking average. a number of reasons but one main thing is that certain players feed of other players and raise their games. we have too many players like that, good team players but they're not going to raise the bar themselves so they look a bit lost, as they did last night. we could have easily lost that. 

ol pinky boots scored a good goal but my word do gooners hate him.

good reaction all things considered for billy gallas although him and silvestre look really shit. silvestre is just awful.


----------



## kained&able (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been saying for years that silvestre is rubbish. It annoys me how few people agree.

dave


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> I've been saying for years that silvestre is rubbish. It annoys me how few people agree.
> 
> dave


Do ya seriously think aul purple nose woulda let him go to another English club if he was still any good?


----------



## Diamond (Nov 26, 2008)

New chief exec appointed today. If you believe all the rumours about Wenger's current workload that should be a real positive.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/article1975997.ece
Fuckin nobber and he prob wonders why hes not too popular at the club


----------



## Diamond (Nov 30, 2008)

Right. Hand up who's shitting it?

*right palm raised firmly upwards in the manner of a Hitler salute*


----------



## Relahni (Nov 30, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Right. Hand up who's shitting it?
> 
> *right palm raised firmly upwards in the manner of a Hitler salute*


----------



## Relahni (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck to the namby pamby's today.

I really hope you beat the Chelsea Pensioners.


----------



## Diamond (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok. Maybe I'm not making too much sense right now. Trying to go to sleep off of the back of a pretty big night with none too much success. What I was trying to get across is that any Gooner in their right mind should be praying to whatever deity they invest their faith in because without divine intervention we, and our title hopes, are going to be well and truly stuffed this afternoon. Capish?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 30, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Ok. Maybe I'm not making too much sense right now. Trying to go to sleep off of the back of a pretty big night with none too much success. What I was trying to get across is that any Gooner in their right mind should be praying to whatever deity they invest their faith in because without divine intervention we, and our title hopes, are going to be well and truly stuffed this afternoon. Capish?


Think our title hopes are already well and truly stuffed regardless of what happens today,still would be great to beat them,our record agin them in the last few seasons is'nt great.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

1-1!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

2-1 arsenal wtf


----------



## agricola (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## N_igma (Nov 30, 2008)

I endorse this scoreline.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 30, 2008)

Arsenhole win 2-1!


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 30, 2008)

Terry the cunt shoulda been sent off for that "challenge"


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 30, 2008)

Wigan at home next week,what are the odds of us fuckin that one up?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 30, 2008)

Was surprised at this one. 

Premier league still looks weird


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2008)

fucking yes!!! class. 3 points and am 50squid up cos i had a nice lickle tickle @4-1, silly odds.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 30, 2008)

A mate placed a tenner at 28/1 for Chelsea leading at the half, but the Arse winning 2-1. He looked fairly happy when I left.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, you cockney twats.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2008)

_shit club, no history_ summed it up nice for me tbf.

spesh cos it only came after the chavskis had been singing someting about never winning nowt and the standard of our support. wankers. 2-1 GOONERS!!!!


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, Paulie.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 30, 2008)

pleasure


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Relahni (Nov 30, 2008)

It's funny, because Chelsea will go on and steam roll the lesser clubs and you lot will struggle against them.


----------



## jugularvein (Nov 30, 2008)

ello


----------



## Diamond (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, always thought was going to happen. Easy as 1,2,3. Fairweather, me? Noooo.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 2, 2008)

Mercurial Arsenal to say the least.

To me the last two games are what being a "great" team is all about. Getting nowhere/battered and still winning. This is what Man U and Combat 18 (er sorry Chelsea) are past masters at. Very encouraging performances, because we were shit and still won.

G'wan the Reds!  (always good to beat the south london scum)


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 2, 2008)

We're giving the foetuses a run out tonight agin Burnley


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 2, 2008)

Lol

Wengers giving another youngster his debut, he's called Paul Rodgers.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 2, 2008)

2-0 burnley.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh dear!


----------



## jugularvein (Dec 2, 2008)

shit!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 2, 2008)

hahaha! Burnley for the league cup!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 2, 2008)

rofl


----------



## Diamond (Dec 2, 2008)

Well that was a bit crap. Most obvious criticism to be levelled was that we had four attacking midfielders but to be fair they did the job in the last two rounds. Still, if Amaury Bischoff (who I thought looked good - possibly our Flamini replacement within 12 months) had started instead of Randall then.....then we'll never know. 

Liked the look of Simpson again when he came on. Fast, direct and strong. We don't have too many wingers in that fashion at the moment. Wouldn't be surprised if he bags a couple of subsitute appearances over the winter. He's also a true Gooner through and through, which you'd hope would help the team.

Oh, and to finish, Burnley were really, really good. I hope they make it to the premiership next year. On that showing they deserve it.


----------



## Inspected (Dec 2, 2008)

Dire innit


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 3, 2008)

Time to put the babies back in the nursery for another year ,was Bentner playing with his pink boots tied together?


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 3, 2008)

*points and laughs*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like spuds are certain to win the cup now...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2008)

bendtner was particularly poor last night, don't really know why wenger is perservering with him cos he really isn't developing at all, clumsy and exciteable.

well played burnley, outplayed the young gooners all round, well deserved victory.


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 3, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Looks like spuds are certain to win the cup now...


 

Oh gods, way to make them even more intolerable than usual.  Nice one Arsenal, see what you've done.  Hopefully Burnley will thrash them in the semis or something.


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 3, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bendtner was particularly poor last night, don't really know why wenger is perservering with him cos he really isn't developing at all, clumsy and exciteable.
> 
> well played burnley, outplayed the young gooners all round, well deserved victory.




Im not sure you were watching the same match - Arsenal should have been 4-1 up at half time alone.  Burnley were rubbish and it was Arsenal's dreadful finishing that stopped them running up a cricket score.


----------



## Iam (Dec 3, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> Im not sure you were watching the same match - Arsenal should have been 4-1 up at half time alone.  Burnley were rubbish and it was Arsenal's dreadful finishing that stopped them running up a cricket score.



0, all out.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> Im not sure you were watching the same match - Arsenal should have been 4-1 up at half time alone.  Burnley were rubbish and it was Arsenal's dreadful finishing that stopped them running up a cricket score.


what complete and utter fucking one-eyed nonsense. burnley were rubbish were they? that's why they won 2-0, that's why they're in the semis. fucking idiot.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 3, 2008)

I watched most of the first half in the pub before pissing off home and I thought it was fairly balanced fwiw, with the advantage to Burnley.

A fair few of the gooners were like Gunner, convinced that it'd come good. I wasn't so sure myself - Bentdner fucked up some great chances that'd have given them the head start and confidence that youngsters needed. Burnley got the early goal, didn't look as though their heads would go down and stop fighting and looked effective at pinging the ball out wide and quickly. I could see Arsenal struggling tbh  - it would have perhaps been different if Bentdner could have taken an early chance.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 3, 2008)

well exactly. football is a fairly simple game, whichever side takes their chances wins the game. burnley had chances and scored them, bendtner had chances and he didn't. burnley played some decent football as well. like i said above, a well-deserved win imo. who'd fancy them now, having put out chavski and the arse?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 3, 2008)

Never trust a man that wears pink...

Wouldn't have been allowed in George's day.

Again, really good play (honestly) but totally blunt in front of goal.

Well done to Burnley, great technique and discipline, hope the kids were taking note.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 3, 2008)

My mate Burnley Bert is so chuffed with that result.


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 7, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what complete and utter fucking one-eyed nonsense. burnley were rubbish were they? that's why they won 2-0, that's why they're in the semis. fucking idiot.



Very eloquent.

Arsenal had 6 one on ones during the game - 4 during the first half.

Why twits like you bother posting in the wrong threads, I have no idea.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 7, 2008)

I was at the game yesterday. I'm sorry but you just don't boo any arsenal player if you're a fan, even eboue. I gave them back some of what they shouted out and they shut up pretty damn quick, as you'd expect.

Aside from that, it was a pretty dull game. Just the kind of thing you'd expect if you had three defensive mids and no wingers on for 70 minutes.

Oh and gunneradt, for what its worth you're talking shite. Burnley fully deserved to win.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 7, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> Very eloquent.
> 
> Arsenal had 6 one on ones during the game - 4 during the first half.
> 
> Why twits like you bother posting in the wrong threads, I have no idea.


Yeah but ya dont win games by having more one on ones than the other team do ya? ,the booing of Eboue was well out of order yesterday,wasn't his fault he was played outa position.


----------



## ghost77uk (Dec 8, 2008)

The booing of Eboue by Arsenal fans was shocking & those fans should be ashamed of themselves...You never boo your own!!


----------



## Diamond (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like Rosicky is basically out for the season now. March at the earliest is when he'll come back.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 8, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Looks like Rosicky is basically out for the season now. March at the earliest is when he'll come back.



Will he ever come back? anyway good news on the Eduardo front

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/eduardo-to-return-for-reserves-on-16th


----------



## Diamond (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, I reckon that game will be well worth going to. It's at home so will be on at Underwood in High Barnet at 7pm next Monday evening. Those reserve games are free too. Essentially you get to watch the Carling Cup kids + Eduardo for free in an old school terraced stadium. Bargain!


----------



## chieftain (Dec 8, 2008)

Leave us something to do at the next game lads...

Ironic really, complaining about the ASREnal making some noise 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/7771014.stm


----------



## Relahni (Dec 8, 2008)

You lot are the shittest fans going.

Imagine booing a player so he has to get subbed.

No class you lot.


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 8, 2008)

Relahni said:


> You lot are the shittest fans going.
> 
> Imagine booing a player so he has to get subbed.
> 
> No class you lot.



Too right.

If any Arsenal "fans" are reading this that boo'd Eboue they should go fuck themselves. If a man is wearing red and white he should be supported no matter what. Inquests can happen after the game. This outragous behaviour almost lost us the match, as it clearly effected the whole team.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 8, 2008)

iROBOT said:


> Too right.
> 
> If any Arsenal "fans" are reading this that boo'd Eboue they should go fuck themselves. If a man is wearing red and white he should be supported no matter what. Inquests can happen after the game. This outragous behaviour almost lost us the match, as it clearly effected the whole team.



It sounded like a troll, but I can't stand it when fans boo their own.

Loads of our fans booed us off v west ham (and we'd just gone top of the league.

Spoilt bastards.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 10, 2008)

Bit of a nothing game tonight. Still another good excuse to see Ramsey and Vela. I hope Eboue gets back on track too.

The Hulk's playing as well.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 11, 2008)

Well that was a bit fucking shit,good job we've already qualified for the next stage,the Champs League group stages were as dull as fuck again this season,no shocks again


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 11, 2008)

clueless, spineless, hopeless. very very poor performance. i was wondering whether the other team members thought that they'd make eboue feel better by playing like a bunch of strangers tbh. what was diaby doing?


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 11, 2008)

iROBOT said:


> Too right.
> 
> If any Arsenal "fans" are reading this that boo'd Eboue they should go fuck themselves. If a man is wearing red and white he should be supported no matter what. Inquests can happen after the game. This outragous behaviour almost lost us the match, as it clearly effected the whole team.



Fans have been given that for decades at all clubs.  I can remember Jon Sammells, John Matthews, Brian Talbot, Gus Caesar, Willie Young, Eddie McGoldrick to name but a few all being booed at Highbury.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 16, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7766883.stm
Good stuff,hope he can recover his pre-injury form.


----------



## agricola (Dec 16, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7766883.stm
> Good stuff,hope he can recover his pre-injury form.



is it me or does his left leg look twiglet thin in that picture?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2008)

Having received generous applause and the loudest cheer when his name was read out ahead of Arsenal's reserve game last night, Eduardo da Silva could be in little doubt who most of the crowd of 2,285 at Barnet, including Arsène Wenger, Tony Adams and Dennis Bergkamp, had turned up to see.

Eduardo returns to action


----------



## marshall (Dec 17, 2008)

great to see him back, but do you ever, really, fully recover from an injury like that? 

s'pose we'll find out soon enough...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 17, 2008)

I would imagine its the mental scars that are more damaging overall iyswim. He's going have to overcome some proper mental dread surely going for a full-on 50/50 challenge when he's back in the first team. Good to see him back on his feet and playing for now tho.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 17, 2008)

marshall said:


> great to see him back, but do you ever, really, fully recover from an injury like that?
> 
> s'pose we'll find out soon enough...



With the added pressure of improving on your lots recent performances and the expectation being put upon him he'll need a bit of luck to get back to where he was. Good player though and good luck to him.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 17, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/p/portsmouth/7787323.stm
Nice bit of buisness for er Portsmouth if it goes through wonder if theres any sell on fee?,the rather lovely Lady Nina leaves the Arse board
http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/arsenal-holdings-plc-board-restructuring


----------



## Balbi (Dec 17, 2008)

Aye, any sell on clause will be of profit above a threshold I reckon.

Still, rumours of megabucks sale. And Real Madrid buying our players. Beats the hell out of selling to Coventry


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 21, 2008)

Good result for..........Man U and Chelsea?


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 21, 2008)

Appalling decision by Webb.

He was dying for a draw so that his decision wasn't viewed that badly.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2008)

shocking ref, dismal performance from the scousers, feeling uttery robbed tbf. cheats and divers basically.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2008)

Up until the abysmal sending off i think the arse were very much getting the rub of the green from the ref.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 21, 2008)

bollox were they. webb was shocking today. very very poor.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> bollox were they. webb was shocking today. very very poor.



I can't argue with your second point


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> shocking ref, dismal performance from the scousers, feeling uttery robbed tbf. cheats and divers basically.



oh do fuck off Paulie.

From a team that gave us Pires, Viera, Henry, Reyes etc, it's a bit rich.

It was a definate red card.  He stamped on his leg and elbowed him in the face.

Unless I've missread the rulebook, it's not allowed.

Webb was shit though, very pro Arsenal.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 22, 2008)

Defo red though didn't think malicious, shocked that Wenger saw it too be honest odd what he does and doesn't see...think Arse would have won with 11 but they didn't and on current form reckon Villa might pip them to 4th...do think they may sign a couple of big names in Jan though not sure what is going on with the board....Eduardo will be back soon and much as I hate to say it, think he is quality....


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

Wenger is a whinger
Arsenal players - whingers
Arsenal fans - whingers

Why don't they just accept that they are second rate now?


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Wenger is a whinger
> Arsenal players - whingers
> Arsenal fans - whingers
> 
> Why don't they just accept that they are second rate now?



LOL so you's lot couldn't even bet a "second rate" team which were down to ten men 'cause of some BLATANT simulation from one of your players.

That says a lot about your prospects doesn't it?


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

iROBOT said:


> LOL so you's lot couldn't even bet a "second rate" team which were down to ten men 'cause of some BLATANT simulation from one of your players.
> 
> That says a lot about your prospects doesn't it?



blatant simulation? You are having a laff.  

Our prospects are great.  Some of the best players in the World, some of the best young prospects in the World, the best manager in the World.  It's all rosy for us.

Whilst you lot? lol.

Well, it's there for all to see.

Crying (now ex) captains, crying players, crying nonce of a manager, absolute shite fans, all unrest.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> blatant simulation? You are having a laff.
> 
> Our prospects are great.  Some of the best players in the World, some of the best young prospects in the World, the best manager in the World.  It's all rosy for us.



Who? two of the best players in the world, give you that.....best young players? can't think of any, best manager?? your've hit the eggnog or something...


Saying that prospects are rosier than Arsenals....


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Who? two of the best players in the world, give you that.....best young players? can't think of any, best manager?? your've hit the eggnog or something...
> 
> 
> Saying that prospects are rosier than Arsenals....



Reina, Carra, Agger, Scary, Mascherano, Reira (on his day), Gerard, Torres,


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Reina, Carra, Agger, Scary, Mascherano, Reira (on his day), Gerard, Torres,



Gerrard / Torres a given...the rest your having a laugh, couldn't see any of them getting into Utd or Chelsea's starting 11....Masch possibly would make Utd's though what I've seen he's either class or dreadful....give me Darren Fletcher anyday


----------



## maximilian ping (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> crying nonce of a manager


----------



## iROBOT (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> blatant simulation? You are having a laff.
> 
> Our prospects are great.  Some of the best players in the World, some of the best young prospects in the World, the best manager in the World.  It's all rosy for us.
> 
> ...



Mmm..But you still couldn't bet a "second rate team" which was down to ten men. Go figure...

Your lot are living off luck, and it always runs out.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

iROBOT said:


> Mmm..But you still couldn't bet a "second rate team" which was down to ten men. Go figure...
> 
> Your lot are living off luck, and it always runs out.



Like I said before, teams like Stoke and Arsenal are always going to put 10 or 11 players behind the ball against us.

It's difficult to break these sorts of teams down. When the ref favours you lot as he did yesterday, it makes it even more difficult. 

It's disapointing when you don't beat the lesser sides, sure.  We expected to get all three points, but it didn't happen.  I guess the only crumb of comfort was we did better than Chelsea and Man Utd on your patch.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> oh do fuck off Paulie.
> 
> From a team that gave us Pires, Viera, Henry, Reyes etc, it's a bit rich.
> 
> ...


Balls. Arbeloa went down like he'd been caught by a right hand from Klitschko, rather than being brushed on the cheek by Adebayor's hand. He trapped the ball and used his body, he didn't stamp on his leg at all. Keane's tackle on Clichy was probably worse.

Thought Liverpool were desperately poor to watch, loads of long balls hoofed forward, little desire to go and win the game when the Arse were down to 10 men. Lucas made about 8 fouls before being booked in the 80th minute, always spoiling the play, yet Webb let him get away with it.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

Adebayor is a dirty bastard simple as.

Leading with his elbow and stamping on a players leg at the same time.  Then whinging like a woos, when he got rightly punished by the referee.

You lot whinge when you get kicked and whinge when you kick.

Typical French team. When the going gets tough - whinge!


----------



## Diamond (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Reina, Carra, Agger, Scary, Mascherano, Reira (on his day), Gerard, Torres,



For fuck's sake man. You can't call someone one of the best players in the world and then insert the caveat 'on his day'. I know Liverpool fans are thick as shite delusional fools but that takes the biscuit.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep, cos scousers never whinge about nothing eh? 

I notice you don't argue either about the dull nature of Liverpool's play under Benitez. Compared to the teams of 20/30 years ago, who were good to watch generally, you lot were like watching Wimbledon for most of the match, apart the alarming propensity to crumple and roll around at the slightest contact, screaming banshee-like whilst doing so.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yep, cos scousers never whinge about nothing eh?
> 
> I notice you don't argue either about the dull nature of Liverpool's play under Benitez. Compared to the teams of 20/30 years ago, who were good to watch generally, you lot were like watching Wimbledon for most of the match, apart the alarming propensity to crumple and roll around at the slightest contact, screaming banshee-like whilst doing so.



It's just sour grapes Paulie. You should be happy with your point and move on.

I can understand your disappointment, seeing your team fall into a battle with Everton and the like for fifth spot, must rile you.  You've won fuck all for ages, your morale is a joke, your team is so soft it makes cotton wool look like granite.

I guess there is always booing to cheer you up.  Boo the ref, boo your players, boo the opposition for outclassing you.

re your long ball jibe? It's called a long pass and your defenders have shit for brains as was proved yesterday.  Totally clueless as to what was being planned, which was a mystery as Robbie Keane was telling the Liverpool defenders what he wanted (and your shit for brain defenders were in earshot). And if you can remember football of 20/30 years ago, then I'd keep it shut being a Gooner.

Re Liverpool, we were more of a machine in the 70s and early 80s - pretty much like now.  We pass the ball well, nothing too fancy dan - we win matches.  The late 80s we were more fancy dan - still winning.  

But on a positive note, at least you are not like 95% of your fellow Arsenal supporters, who hide under rocks until you are a decent side.



Boooooooooooooooo


----------



## Diamond (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> We pass the ball well



QED

How is la la land this time of year?


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> It's just sour grapes Paulie. You should be happy with your point and move on.
> 
> I can understand your disappointment, seeing your team fall into a battle with Everton and the like for fifth spot, must rile you.  You've won fuck all for ages, your morale is a joke, your team is so soft it makes cotton wool look like granite.
> 
> ...



Good grief

Liverpool hasn't come and played football at Arsenal for years.  They always come with the attitude of not being beaten, rather than trying to win.  Arsenal were the better team with 10 and you know it.

And while you're insulting players; at least we havent got a leprechaun with a speech impediment for a centre forward.


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Adebayor is a dirty bastard simple as.
> 
> Leading with his elbow and stamping on a players leg at the same time.  Then whinging like a woos, when he got rightly punished by the referee.
> 
> ...



He didn't touch his leg - he shielded the ball.  Not one journalist or commentator thought it was a foul of that kind.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> He didn't touch his leg - he shielded the ball.  Not one journalist or commentator thought it was a foul of that kind.



Who gives a fuck what some pissed up fat cockney journalist writes? Or some fucking backwards comentator? 

If you do, good luck to you.  

Shielded the ball? Now you are just being beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 22, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> Arsenal were the better team with 10 and you know it.



I agree with that - and Liverpool were the better team when it was 11 v 11.... and you  know it.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

Nah, Liverpool were clearly the best team over the 90 minutes.  Most possession, most shots on and off target.

We controlled Arsenal.  

Sure they rallied when the over rated dirty bastard got sent off but most teams do.  It didn't last.  There backs were against the wall for the last 10 minutes.


----------



## marshall (Dec 22, 2008)

What are the odds on a top 2 finish for the arse this season? 10-1? Longer? Sounds insane, but I fancy a little flutter…


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

marshall said:


> What are the odds on me being taken away by the men in white coats? 10-1? Longer? Sounds insane, but I fancy a little flutter…



Have you tried lying down in a dark room?


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Who gives a fuck what some pissed up fat cockney journalist writes? Or some fucking backwards comentator?
> 
> If you do, good luck to you.
> 
> Shielded the ball? Now you are just being beyond ridiculous.



Oh yes, of course - every journalist is a fat and cockney..  And what has coming from east London got to do with it?

Get back to nicking cars.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 22, 2008)

I see the boards most unlikable scouser is infesting the thread  talking about booing your team? which so called supporters booed their team at home a few weeks ago when they drew with W.Ham enabling them to go top of the league then eh?Imagine that? booing your team for going top  you lot did'nt even go for the win after we were down to 10 men,happy enough to leave with a point.If ya do win the title this season ya'll be the worst champs since Blackburn in 1995.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> I see the boards most unlikable scouser is infesting the thread  talking about booing your team? which so called supporters booed their team at home a few weeks ago when they drew with W.Ham enabling them to go top of the league then eh?Imagine that? booing your team for going top  you lot did'nt even go for the win after we were down to 10 men,happy enough to leave with a point.If ya do win the title this season ya'll be the worst champs since Blackburn in 1995.



That was a disgrace I give you that.  Bloody North London cockneys coming up to Anfield on a day trip I should cocoa.


----------



## agricola (Dec 22, 2008)

Far be it from me to agree with the shite, but they did boss that game - especially before Adebayor got sent off (which was admittedly bollocks).  After that Arsenal appeared to up their workrate and things evened out.  

It is odd though that the RS seem only able to play their best against the other "big four" clubs.


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 22, 2008)

of course this one must be a cockney (which - errr - is from east not north London)

http://www.liverpool.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=136217


----------



## agricola (Dec 22, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> of course this one must be a cockney (which - errr - is from east not north London)
> 
> http://www.liverpool.vitalfootball.co.uk/article.asp?a=136217



"Adebayor and fair play"


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 22, 2008)

That was a dive but he is not someone who ever attempts to hurt someone.  He was the victim recently of an horrendous challenge at Stoke and the guy didn't even get a yellow card.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 22, 2008)

Horrendous? or just slow?

There is a difference. The one against Eduardo was a fucking disgrace.  That definately was a horror tackle.  Gutless defending knowing full well that he was going to completely crock his opponent!

The one at Stoke, looked bad, but I don't know, there was a case for the defender just being too slow and catching him.  I take it you are on about the one where they ended up out of play on the wing?


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 22, 2008)

That's the one - he tackled him when he didn't even have the ball - I have no idea what the defender was doing.  That was also the game when Delap was 'too slow' to catch Walcott and caused the initial injury to his shoulder.

Not many sides could continue without Rosicky, Walcott, Eduardo, Fabregas and Toure out of the side  - all of whom would probably be first choice.  Wenger admitted he's been forced to play Nasri far more than he wanted to in his first season - he's not up to 90 mins yet in the prem.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 22, 2008)

Relahni said:


> It's just sour grapes Paulie. You should be happy with your point and move on.
> 
> I can understand your disappointment, seeing your team fall into a battle with Everton and the like for fifth spot, must rile you.  You've won fuck all for ages, your morale is a joke, your team is so soft it makes cotton wool look like granite.
> 
> ...


sorry old son but you know you're talking bollocks here. you might have been a machine in the 70s but you've become the worst kind of percentage-side, sub-chelski, it's really boring and as you acknowledge, having seen the worst of it under georgie graham, i think i can recognise boring football tbf.


----------



## jugularvein (Dec 23, 2008)

sunday looked like two average teams going head to head. liverpool are shit! 

it's a shame arsenal couldn't be better this season as the title looks up for grabs. 

man utd will unfortunately win it.


----------



## chieftain (Dec 23, 2008)

lol


----------



## Diamond (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh FFS. I was just thinking about this the other weekend. "My, isn't it remarkable how our Cesc has never been properly crocked and wouldn't it just be a total fucking disaster if he was." Four fucking months. That's basically the rest of the season what with fitness recovery times etc...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7794770.stm


----------



## Relahni (Dec 23, 2008)

Unlucky.  There was a time when your tactic vs us lot was kick Xabi off the park.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 23, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Oh FFS. I was just thinking about this the other weekend. "My, isn't it remarkable how our Cesc has never been properly crocked and wouldn't it just be a total fucking disaster if he was." Four fucking months. That's basically the rest of the season what with fitness recovery times etc...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7794770.stm


That's very bad and sad news indeed. Difficult to see the current crop of fit players making much of a challenge now really, i reckon it could be a real struggle keeping Villa out of 4th spot tbf.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 23, 2008)

Wenger's going to have to prise the wallet open in Jan,whos available?


----------



## Diamond (Dec 24, 2008)

Arshavin.


----------



## agricola (Dec 24, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Arshavin.



and Bullard, who would probably be a better buy.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 24, 2008)

Nah. We need an attacker to replace Cesc. Grant you we need a defensive mid (though Bullard certainly doesn't cut the mustard) and a left mid and a centre back, and probably a keeper too.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 24, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Arshavin.



Can ya really see Wenger splashing out 20 mil for him? I cant,would'nt mind Alonso meself cant see the scousers selling him tbh.


----------



## g force (Dec 24, 2008)

Bullard would be a good buy....you need more bite in midfield. Arsharvin i'm unsure about TBH....looks great one match, the next you'd swear he wasn't even playing.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 24, 2008)

g force said:


> Bullard would be a good buy....you need more bite in midfield. Arsharvin i'm unsure about TBH....looks great one match, the next you'd swear he wasn't even playing.



I think Arse Shaving is over-rated.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 24, 2008)

What players have Utd got who aren't good enough for them anymore though could walk into Arsenals first team.... am sure Silvestre could do with a chum


----------



## Relahni (Dec 24, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> What players have Utd got who aren't good enough for them anymore though could walk into Arsenals first team.... am sure Silvestre could do with a chum



Shouldn't you be outside shooting pheasant?


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 24, 2008)

Sunday my good man...rare I shoot pheasant anyway, f*cking expensive drives...

Some woodpigeon and duck I'm hoping...


----------



## Relahni (Dec 24, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Sunday my good man...rare I shoot pheasant, f*cking expensive drives...
> 
> Some woodpigeon and duck I'm hoping...



cool.

Say hello to Otis at the hunt.

Tally ho.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 24, 2008)

Relahni said:


> cool.
> 
> Say hello to Otis at the hunt.
> 
> Tally ho.



Will get some pics for you...its a lovely day...loads of dawgs, hosses....packed town and cosy boozers to get on it....pip pip ol bean


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 25, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> What players have Utd got who aren't good enough for them anymore though could walk into Arsenals first team.... am sure Silvestre could do with a chum



Fletcher, Berbatov, Nani, Wong kamp po (or whatever he's called)

Evra also wouldn't get in ahead of Clichy, nor would Carrick ahead of Cesc.  Van Der Saar's creaky, Wenger wouldn't play Giggs either nor anyone ahead of Sagna.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 26, 2008)

The team today look utterly mediocre in the line-up. I'm not looking forward to this match.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 26, 2008)

I think you'll do ok. I don't think Villa are as strong as they seem to think they are.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 26, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> Fletcher, Berbatov, Nani, Wong kamp po (or whatever he's called)
> 
> Evra also wouldn't get in ahead of Clichy, nor would Carrick ahead of Cesc.  Van Der Saar's creaky, Wenger wouldn't play Giggs either nor anyone ahead of Sagna.



since when has sagna been a left midfielder???

dave


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 26, 2008)

Canot believe Arsenal are winning today, they have been played off the park.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

Me neither.


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 26, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> Fletcher, Berbatov, Nani, Wong kamp po (or whatever he's called)
> 
> Evra also wouldn't get in ahead of Clichy, nor would Carrick ahead of Cesc.  Van Der Saar's creaky, Wenger wouldn't play Giggs either nor anyone ahead of Sagna.



Agree on most of this, apart from Evra who is a better player than Clichy, by some margin in my opinion. The problem for Arsenal is all the otehr positions...


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 26, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> sunday looked like two average teams going head to head.* liverpool are shit! *
> 
> it's a shame arsenal couldn't be better this season as the title looks up for grabs.
> 
> man utd will unfortunately win it.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

2-0  and he's booked for over celebrating. fuckin stupid rule. stupid dumbshit refs.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

penalty villa!

Barry scores!


----------



## agricola (Dec 26, 2008)

kained&able said:


> since when has sagna been a left midfielder???
> 
> dave



indeed, though he has been the absolute bollocks at right back today.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Dec 26, 2008)

2-2!!!!!


----------



## agricola (Dec 26, 2008)

Gallas is a complete waste of space.


----------



## TheDave (Dec 26, 2008)

Just saw Villa equalise, what a soft goal to concede. No real danger from the throw in, Villa were just given much time on the ball in the box.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 26, 2008)

Dear god.

I was thinking "Wenger what are you doing?" - when the 4 minutes of extra time was held up he made a show of looking disgusted. What kind of message does that send out to the troops? You don't even entertain the feeling that you might capilate any minute, you project confidence that you will prevail whatever. Hardly a surprise the equaliser went in a minute later.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 26, 2008)

TheDave said:


> Just saw Villa equalise, what a soft goal to concede. No real danger from the throw in, Villa were just given much time on the ball in the box.



The chance was taken excellently. Very impressive.


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 26, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> Dear god.
> 
> I was thinking "Wenger what are you doing?" - when the 4 minutes of extra time was held up he made a show of looking disgusted. What kind of message does that send out to the troops? You don't even entertain the feeling that you might capilate any minute, you project confidence that you will prevail whatever. Hardly a surprise the equaliser went in a minute later.



probably because there were no injuries.

Bad decision by gallas to go in for that tackle but not sure he made any contact with Agbonuglybastard (does that ugly git ever close his mouth?)

should have won that 2nd half.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 26, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> ...
> 
> should have won that 2nd half.



Deluded 

We were winners both halfs


----------



## TheDave (Dec 26, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> The chance was taken excellently. Very impressive.



Oh I agree, but Villa shouldn't have been given the chance to equalise. Arsenal just switched off and it cost them.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 26, 2008)

steveo87 said:


>




I raise my original point.....

....well done Villa


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 26, 2008)

Result was'nt great for either side tbh,Villa ob wanted to put a bit of daylight between us and them and we just wanted to catch up with them.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 26, 2008)

Arsenal are shite, they were lucky to get a draw, the scoreline was very flattering. How many times did Villa hit the woodwork in the first half?

Still it's amazing how Wenger just knew they'd concede in injury time.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 26, 2008)

AW "But we can still win the league, but Aston Villa can't"
Ffs Arsene should ease back on the self-delusion pills


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 26, 2008)

I think he's right

...and that irish twit was way out of order as could be clearly on TV - why is it small men jump up and down overtly aggressively?  Or do they do like to appear in a stupid way?


----------



## tom_craggs (Dec 26, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> AW "But we can still win the league, but Aston Villa can't"
> Ffs Arsene should ease back on the self-delusion pills



Again Wenger shows he completely lacks any class unfortunately. Arsenal simply are not good enough to win the league this year and were outplayed today, sadly Wenger seems to be watching a totally different game to most people these days.


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 26, 2008)

...and demented Irish dwarf showed some?  What did Wenger do apart from express an opinion - presumably that gallas made no contact with Agbondroopylip and that the referee was too spineless to make a decision himself.  Upion which frustrated irish dwarf jumps up and down looking the idiot he is.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 26, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> ...and demented Irish dwarf showed some?  What did Wenger do apart from express an opinion - presumably that gallas made no contact with Agbondroopylip and that the referee was too spineless to make a decision himself.  Upion which frustrated irish dwarf jumps up and down looking the idiot he is.



Cry us a river, Arsenal, were outplayed, they were fortunate Villa kept hitting the woodwork.

Wenger is a myopic prick and if Villa have no chance of winning the title neither does his circus.


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 26, 2008)

Villa were close to full strength

Arsenal had a reserve team out.

Go back to your own team's thread (if there was one)


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 26, 2008)

Though our goalpost had a good game today;-)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 26, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> Villa were close to full strength
> ...



Just the Captain missing and Carlos Cuellar. Barry is an excellent stand in for Captain mind, but hardly full strength from a squad valued at about 1/10th of your overrated bunch.


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 26, 2008)

Arsenal lost 2 more players during the game alone.

Eduardo, Fabregas, Walcott, Rosicky, Clichy (not fully fit), Song, Djourou, Adebayor

Arsenal had a reserve team out today and still should have won in the 2nd half.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 26, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> Arsenal lost 2 more players during the game alone.
> 
> Eduardo, Fabregas, Walcott, Rosicky, Clichy (not fully fit), Song, Djourou, Adebayor
> 
> Arsenal had a reserve team out today and still should have won in the 2nd half.



And by value in transfer fees, your reserve team should be more capable. Arsenal played brillianty for brief moments (and scored). Other than that, you looked very much second best to a team that continues to improve whilst you fade. Things need to change at Arsenal. Villa are now undoubtedly One of the top *Four. Your lot may well end up mid table.


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 26, 2008)

I doubt it.

Not when injuries abate.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Dec 27, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> Not when injuries abate.



Ah, yes. The best team in the league. _Tomorrow_. _When everyone's fit._ _With a world class striker/defender/defensive midfielder in the transfer window_. _Next season_. *Yawns*


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 27, 2008)

get back to your own thread.

Villa has used 16 players this season - Lord knows how many Arsenal has had to use.  Injuries will come for Villa.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 27, 2008)

brixtonvilla said:


> Ah, yes. The best team in the league. _Tomorrow_. _When everyone's fit._ _With a world class striker/defender/defensive midfielder in the transfer window_. _Next season_. *Yawns*



Almost as bad as Spuds, aren't they?


----------



## brixtonvilla (Dec 27, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> get back to your own thread.



Fuck off. We outplayed you today, I'll talk about on your thread. Or is this the "Rim Arsene Wenger in public" thread?


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 27, 2008)

At least post in English if you post on our thread.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 27, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> probably because there were no injuries.



It doesn't matter whether the injury time is quibblable, the point is you cannot change it by a show of petulance, what you can do is help your team by not giving out the very negative suggestion that it matters.


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 27, 2008)

Jazzz said:


> It doesn't matter whether the injury time is quibblable, the point is you cannot change it by a show of petulance, what you can do is help your team by not giving out the very negative suggestion that it matters.



I think I'll need to run that through a thesaurus and dictionary.

What is 'quibblable' perchance?


----------



## strung out (Dec 27, 2008)

potential to be quibbled about i should think


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't think that would pass in Scrabble.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 27, 2008)

any team that is forced to start with zat knight should not be considered full strengh.

thier best defender and most expeierenced striker were out for a start.

arsneal were outplayed for the entire match and should have been demolished in the first half.


dave


----------



## Diamond (Dec 27, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Though our goalpost had a good game today;-)



Sign him up!


----------



## Biffo (Dec 28, 2008)

jugularvein said:


> sunday looked like two average teams going head to head. liverpool are shit!



Liverpool are currently 13 points above Arsenal. How dare you call them both average. A gaping chasm exists between the two. Top of the league ma, top of the league


----------



## Diamond (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank fuck for that. Now let's just hold on to it.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 28, 2008)

Diamond said:


> Thank fuck for that. Now let's just hold on to it.



It's embarrassing to watch.

Arsenal, once a force, now scrambling to beat a team managed by Tony Adams.

lol

long may it continue!!!


----------



## Diamond (Dec 28, 2008)

It's exactly the same result that you lot got against them at Anfield you muppet. Enjoy your day in the sun, soon enough you'll be tumbling down the table. It's the Liverpool way.


----------



## Biffo (Dec 28, 2008)

Good 3 points for the Arse there. Keeps a bit of light between you and Everton. Finishing 6th would be a bitter pill to swallow no?


----------



## kained&able (Dec 28, 2008)

unless arsenal sign a couple of very very good players(not youngsters, genuine players) then they will be in the uefa cup next year.

No bite to them defensivly and without fabregas no real invention going foward either.


dave


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 28, 2008)

Im not so sure about that.

And you don't need bite at the back - just well-timed tackles and headers.

Decent performance second half today and with better finishing would have been more.  Bendtner had a decent game although why he was played first left wing then right wing I have no idea.  Vela looked good too when he came on and Nasri was dangerous going forward all afternoon.

David James was awful and missed every cross he came for including beautifully for Gallas to score!!


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> It's embarrassing to watch.
> 
> Arsenal, once a force, now scrambling to beat a team managed by Tony Adams.
> 
> ...



oh the car nicker's back


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 28, 2008)

That was distinctly underwhelming,not much confidence atm.


----------



## aylee (Dec 30, 2008)

gunneradt said:


> get back to your own thread.
> 
> Villa has used 16 players this season - Lord knows how many Arsenal has had to use.  Injuries will come for Villa.



Ding dong!  Should have researched harder.  Villa were missing three regular first team players (Carew, Laursen and Cuellar) when we played Arsenal.


----------



## gunneradt (Dec 31, 2008)

aylee said:


> Ding dong!  Should have researched harder.  Villa were missing three regular first team players (Carew, Laursen and Cuellar) when we played Arsenal.



Read the post - what does it say?


----------



## aylee (Jan 1, 2009)

The point you were trying to make, unless you were being exceptionally obtuse, was that Arsenal have had loads of injuries to contend with and Villa have had none.

I thought it was worth pointing out that it was simply wrong to suggest that Villa haven't got injuries to their first-choice players at the moment.  Laursen and Carew are every bit as crucial to Villa as Eduardo and Fabregas are to your precious Arse.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 1, 2009)

maybe but not when you add in Walcott, Rosicky plus Djourou and Song who both got injured against Villa.  There has been other injuries too hence the number of players used.

If Villa lost Young and the man who can't hoist his lip off his chest plus Milner and Carew they would be struggling big time - which is what Arsenal has played with most of the season.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 2, 2009)

Lots of reports saying that arsena; wont be spending ANYTHING during the transfer window!

how are you lot broke? it makes no sense, you never spend much money and have had some fairly big transfers going the other way. Is this still you paying the stadium off? 


dave


----------



## Ride (Jan 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Lots of reports saying that arsena; wont be spending ANYTHING during the transfer window!
> 
> how are you lot broke? it makes no sense, you never spend much money and have had some fairly big transfers going the other way. Is this still you paying the stadium off?
> 
> ...



It was a missquote of something Peter Hill-Wood said.

What he actually said was basically "There's money to spend but I can't quarantine if Wenger will spend it." but one of the tabloids spun it into "We can't spend any money in january."

I'm quite positive that we will spend this month but I've got no idea who we'll go for, probably a couple of nobodies from france who will turn are season around.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 2, 2009)

There is money. But I think Wenger said that if he bought three players (which is what we need) then all of his development with youth would go out the window. Plus the price of players is clearly overpriced and Wenger works within the finances of the club. Which I think we'll all be grateful for this time next year.

Personally I want to see Vela, Jack and Ramsey given ago, even if we fin' outside the four as the experience will pay dividends in the future. 

Also Silva's about to return, that'll be like a new signing


----------



## jugularvein (Jan 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Personally I want to see Vela, Jack and Ramsey given ago, even if we fin' outside the four as the experience will pay dividends in the future.
> 
> Also Silva's about to return, that'll be like a new signing




vela maybe but the other two are far far too young. let them develop normally. i don't know what you're talking about finishing outside the top four. that is not an option and shouldn't happen with the resources wenger has had. 

finish outside top 4 so a couple of kids can get experience?


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2009)

Ride said:


> It was a missquote of something Peter Hill-Wood said.
> 
> What he actually said was basically "There's money to spend but I can't quarantine if Wenger will spend it." but one of the tabloids spun it into "We can't spend any money in january."
> 
> I'm quite positive that we will spend this month but I've got no idea who we'll go for, probably a couple of nobodies from france who will turn are season around.



My bad good to know its not just us that shites getting made up about.

Edwuardo coming back will not be like a new signinvg thats about the worst footballing cliche there is! Its like a player is coming back from being injured for a long time. YOu chat shit not getting a championsleague place would basicly ruin arsenal. Financially it would be a big big big blow and im not convinced fabregas and a couple of others would stay around without you being in that competition.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 3, 2009)

kained&able said:


> My bad good to know its not just us that shites getting made up about.
> 
> Edwuardo coming back will not be like a new signinvg thats about the worst footballing cliche there is! Its like a player is coming back from being injured for a long time. *YOu chat shit* not getting a championsleague place would basicly ruin arsenal. Financially it would be a big big big blow and im not convinced fabregas and a couple of others would stay around without you being in that competition.
> 
> dave



Calm down, calm down...

It is like signing a new player, cause we'll have one more player then before to pick for the squad. 

Not sure if it would "ruin" Arsenal. It didnt with Manchester Untied* a few years back, and we are in a better situation (financially) as them.

Edit to add...Sorry, meant Liverpool...All these northern clubs look the same to me...


----------



## kained&able (Jan 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Calm down, calm down...
> 
> It is like signing a new player, cause we'll have one more player then before to pick for the squad.
> 
> ...


true enough if you finish 5th this year and the next year you win the shoody treble then you'll be okay.

dave


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 4, 2009)

Our first signing of the transfer window ;-)
http://www.arsenal.com/news/ladies-news/ladies-sign-welsh-international-striker


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> true enough if you finish 5th this year and the next year you win the shoody treble then you'll be okay.
> 
> dave



No doubt gainst Real Madrid? I'd take that. And we'd both be happy, what with your lot reaching the Championship payoffs...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jan 5, 2009)

...and Spurs expelled from the League for being that up themselves.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 6, 2009)

or tapping up players once again


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 6, 2009)

Sat with the 9,000 argyle fans on saturday for the cup game, pretty unconvincing win imo, the defence was shaky from the off, nasri and VP looked lively but overall didn't fill me with a great deal of confidence for the second half of the season. And the travelling Pilgrims completely outsung the gooners, it was almost embarassing when the first half-hearted chant of Arsenal went off after about 30 minutes and the Argyle fans gave them a round of applause for finally singing.....


----------



## chieftain (Jan 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> And the travelling Pilgrims completely outsung the gooners, it was almost embarassing when the first half-hearted chant of Arsenal went off after about 30 minutes and the Argyle fans gave them a round of applause for finally singing.....



class!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 10, 2009)

Wehay we won today!

Didn't see it, but 1-0 doesn't sound too great


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 11, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Wehay we won today!
> 
> Didn't see it, but 1-0 doesn't sound too great



Sounds like another nervous performance tbh,ah for the days when we'd put 2 or 3 goals past teams like Bolton with minimun effort.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 11, 2009)

The goal was always coming

Bolton were appalling and didn't even manage any strike at goal till the second half.  Got what they deserved.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 11, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Sounds like another nervous performance tbh,ah for the days when we'd put 2 or 3 goals past teams like Bolton with minimun effort.



Um, haven't bolton always been abit of a bogey side for you?


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 11, 2009)

certainly not at home, no.  Bolton were rubbish yesterday but it isn't easy breaking down teams that hjave no intention of attacking unless you happen to get an early goal.

Everything was much better yesterday once Nasri moved into the middle - he is looking a class act now.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 12, 2009)

I have no problems with with 1 - 0 to the Arsenal, especially against teams like Bolton (parking the bus...et al)

As has been mentioned, Nasri in the middle with Velas substitution transformed the team. RvP is looking awesome at the moment too.

At least our performances are heading in the right direction.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2009)

Lots of reports in the papers today from the Zenit side of things indicating that the Arshavin deal is definitely on. Although I rate him very highly, he isn't exactly the kind of player that we need right now. Still, it'll be nice to buy a top class player with experience and in his prime instead of another bundle of talent in nappies.

What do fellow Gooners reckon?


----------



## g force (Jan 19, 2009)

Not a Gooners fan myself but i'm happy he isn't coming to Barca...looks far too up and down one mniute world beater the next you'd swear he wasn't on the pitch.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 19, 2009)

hmm, another tricky relatively lightweight attacking midfielder....i mean i rate the bloke but i'm not certain that this is the most needed part of the team that needs some attention tbf.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> hmm, another tricky relatively lightweight attacking midfielder....i mean i rate the bloke but i'm not certain that this is the most needed part of the team that needs some attention tbf.



A pretty strange signing?

Are there no enforcing midfielders on the market, as much as I hated that prick Vierra, he is exactly the type of player Arsenal need right now.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't get the point of arshavin for arenal. You need a defensive midfielder.

Unless your going to start playing 4-3-3 with him and van persie just off of adyebayor or something.

In which case you need a defensive midfielder or two anyway as denielson and song really arent up to the job yet if at all.


dave


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2009)

revol68 said:


> A pretty strange signing?
> 
> Are there no enforcing midfielders on the market, as much as I hated that prick Vierra, he is exactly the type of player Arsenal need right now.



This is the thing, nobody really springs to mind. Enforcers are pretty rare at the best of times but there seem to be even less these days. Probably because of demand for them.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just popping in here to say hi, and we look forward to seeing you all on saturday!!

Should be a great game and a great atmosphere to see the old girl(Ninian Park) off. Kind of appropriate that we played in the last ever cup game at Highbury and it may well be the last ever cup game at Ninian, if we get drawn away in the next three rounds!


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 19, 2009)

Diamond said:


> This is the thing, nobody really springs to mind. Enforcers are pretty rare at the best of times but there seem to be even less these days. Probably because of demand for them.



bioth Diaby and Song should be able to do that job, if allowed to focus on that and that alone. But with cesc and theo both injured, we really do struggle to create from midfield. We weren't special against Hull; the result was the only good thing.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 19, 2009)

1927 said:


> Just popping in here to say hi, and we look forward to seeing you all on saturday!!
> 
> Should be a great game and a great atmosphere to see the old girl(Ninian Park) off. Kind of appropriate that we played in the last ever cup game at Highbury and it may well be the last ever cup game at Ninian, if we get drawn away in the next three rounds!



Cheers 1927...

Yeah, I hear close to 5000 Gooners are heading that way, should be a special day...We've had some proper battles down the years, and the pain of 1927 still lingers!... I'm sure the new Leckwith Stadium(?) will be magnificent (when you lot moving?)...

Here's to a great game (oh..thanks for Ramsey...class player...)


----------



## 1927 (Jan 19, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Cheers 1927...
> 
> Yeah, I hear close to 5000 Gooners are heading that way, should be a special day...We'll we've hard some proper battles down the years, and the pain of 1927 still lingers!... I'm sure the new Leckwith Stadium(?) will be magnificent (when you lot moving?)...
> 
> Here's to a great game (and thanks for Ramsey...class player...)



Thing is you were entitled to 3000 tickets and the only place we can put away fans is the Grange end which holds 4200. If we gave you 3k then after a segregation zone there would have been so few home places left to make it not worthwhile. So rather than leave 1200 empty spaces we gave you the whole end which means you got over 20% !!

What is this 1927 of which you speak!!

The new stadium is not quite up there with the Emirates,but it will do us, although I am now seeing Ninian thru rose tinted specs and see all her good aspects without seeing the stinking toilets,shitty bar areas obstructed views etc.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 19, 2009)

1927 said:


> Thing is you were entitled to 3000 tickets and the only place we can put away fans is the Grange end which holds 4200. If we gave you 3k then after a segregation zone there would have been so few home places left to make it not worthwhile. So rather than leave 1200 empty spaces we gave you the whole end which means you got over 20% !!
> 
> *What is this 1927 of which you speak!!*
> 
> The new stadium is not quite up there with the Emirates,but it will do us, although I am now seeing Ninian thru rose tinted specs and see all her good aspects without seeing the stinking toilets,shitty bar areas obstructed views etc.



 cruel..


Losing the historical home is hard (still miss Highbury) but you're right this is always through the filter of sentimentality. But that's not a bad thing either (it's about personal history isnt it?).

Didnt know that about the away allocation, thought it was a lot. Good to see they all sold, and (belive it or not) the Arse away actually make noise  Should be a cracking game.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 19, 2009)

g force said:


> Not a Gooners fan myself but i'm happy he isn't coming to Barca...looks far too up and down one mniute world beater the next you'd swear he wasn't on the pitch.



Spurs should sign him up immediately then...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 19, 2009)

1927 said:


> Just popping in here to say hi, and we look forward to seeing you all on saturday!!
> 
> Should be a great game and a great atmosphere to see the old girl(Ninian Park) off. Kind of appropriate that we played in the last ever cup game at Highbury and it may well be the last ever cup game at Ninian, if we get drawn away in the next three rounds!


May the best team win


----------



## kained&able (Jan 20, 2009)

lol at the refs uniform.

dickie bow


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 20, 2009)

kained&able said:


> lol at the refs uniform.
> 
> dickie bow
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamond (Jan 22, 2009)

He's back playing regularly at last. Hopefully we should see him in the first team sometime next month:






http://www.arsenal.com/match-menu/3020309/reserves/stoke-city-v-arsenal-res?tab=report


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2009)

Good news, made the whole 90 minutes as well.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 22, 2009)

Good news indeed. A couple more reserve games and he'll be back in the first team. Along with Theo/Rosicky (fingers crossed) and Fab. Should have a strong end to the season.

And Jack scoring a brace is not a bad thing too....


----------



## jugularvein (Jan 22, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Good news indeed. A couple more reserve games and he'll be back in the first team. Along with Theo/Rosicky (fingers crossed) and Fab. Should have a strong end to the season.
> 
> And Jack scoring a brace is not a bad thing too....


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 22, 2009)

jugularvein said:


>





Cheers hadnt seen any of the goals...Liam Brady's back!....


----------



## Diamond (Jan 22, 2009)

Lovely goal. He's got talent.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 22, 2009)

The Arse-shavin sit seems to have gone a bit quiet,Im assuming our proposed fee and the Russians valuation of the player is the reason.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 22, 2009)

The Arshavin situation's curious. His agent's really been agitating for the move, pointing out that come November he'll use Article 17 to buy out his contract therefore Zenit should cash in now.

Zenit themselves are reported to have stated that Arsenal have given themselves a 26th January deadline for the deal so that we have enough time to move onto a new target if the Arshavin deal doesn't happen.

As usual, impeccable conduct from the Arsenal board and manager. Not conducting their business in public, not briefing against other clubs, not trying to unsettle players. United and Spurs could certainly learn a thing or two.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 26, 2009)

I have to say, we looked fragile as fuck on saturday. we REALLY miss Fab


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 26, 2009)

replay on setanta on the tuesday


----------



## Biffo (Jan 26, 2009)

Sssssssshhhhhhhhhh!!




In 20 years of going down Ninian Park that was the quietest Grange End I've ever witnessed. Very poor indeed.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 27, 2009)

Diamond said:


> As usual, impeccable conduct from the Arsenal board and manager. Not conducting their business in public, not briefing against other clubs, not trying to unsettle players. United and Spurs could certainly learn a thing or two.



Pompous


----------



## chieftain (Jan 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Good to see they all sold, and (belive it or not) the Arse away actually make noise  Should be a cracking game.




Really



Biffo said:


> Sssssssshhhhhhhhhh!!
> 
> In 20 years of going down Ninian Park that was the quietest Grange End I've ever witnessed. Very poor indeed.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 27, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Pompous



...but very true.  The way Spurs conduct themselves is shameful.  Redknapp even going to the extent of claiming there must be a mole releasing stuff to the press.  Every single one of Spurs' transfer targets has been aired in the press first - appalling way to act.

And ther way Spurs are going, they'll be bust and relegated.  No doubt Chimbonda cost more than he was sold for as was Defoe.


----------



## chieftain (Jan 27, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> ...but very true.  The way Spurs conduct themselves is shameful.  Redknapp even going to the extent of claiming there must be a mole releasing stuff to the press.  Every single one of Spurs' transfer targets has been aired in the press first - appalling way to act.



It would seem that way in the Tabloids but who really knows what's going on? Have you had dealings with any Spurs transfers then? 



gunneradt said:


> And ther way Spurs are going, they'll be bust and relegated.  No doubt Chimbonda cost more than he was sold for as was Defoe.



Very probably, but being like most football fans without any control over the club I support I have to just stick with 'em, whatever happens good or bad.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 27, 2009)

Quick heads up to anyone who's interested. The tickets for the Cardiff replay next Tuesday night go on general sale at 3pm today.


----------



## iROBOT (Jan 27, 2009)

chieftain said:


> It would seem that way in the Tabloids but who really knows what's going on? Have you had dealings with any Spurs transfers then?
> 
> 
> 
> Very probably, but being like most football fans without any control over the club I support I have to just stick with 'em, whatever happens good or bad.


In your case mostly bad...

Must say you buying up ex players is the biggest laugh in footie I've had.

What a shower...


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 27, 2009)

chieftain said:


> It would seem that way in the Tabloids but who really knows what's going on? Have you had dealings with any Spurs transfers then?
> 
> 
> 
> Very probably, but being like most football fans without any control over the club I support I have to just stick with 'em, whatever happens good or bad.



no, but I know Arsenal don't do things that way.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 27, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Quick heads up to anyone who's interested. The tickets for the Cardiff replay next Tuesday night go on general sale at 3pm today.


Got an e-mail from Arse FC offering me the chance of getting tickets,cant fuckin go,bollix ,wanted to see how hard the Welsh boyos are


----------



## chieftain (Jan 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Must say you buying up ex players is the biggest laugh in footie I've had.



I agree it is really daft isn't it.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2009)

Be happy with a draw tonight,keep expecting Villa to drop points but the bastards keep disappointing me  fucking hate not being in charge of our own destiny


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2009)

Get in ya beautiful dutch bastard!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2009)

The Beeb has said that Everton delivered a dent to our faltering title hopes  think our fuckin title hopes faltered a good while back


----------



## agricola (Jan 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> The Beeb has said that Everton delivered a dent to our faltering title hopes  think our fuckin title hopes faltered a good while back



Wenger did say before this game that we and thee were both capable of winning the league though, maybe its a reference to that.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 28, 2009)

agricola said:


> Wenger did say before this game that we and thee were both capable of winning the league though, maybe its a reference to that.


Could happen I suppose if the current top 4 were convicted of financial irregularities and relegated to the Unibond League ,anyway we was lucky tonight got a point we barely deserved


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.arsenal-world.co.uk/news/loadnews.asp?cid=TMNW&id=429532
Fucksake this is taking longer than the fuckin 2nd comming


----------



## Diamond (Jan 29, 2009)

I seriously hope that this is going to happen. Maybe the Everton result will provide the impetus for Arsenal to compromise a little on one of their positions and usher him through the doors. 

I know it's a youtube highlights compilation and I know that most of it comes from the Mickey Mouse Russian League but he still looks like the best player on the planet here:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IIRxxurh0xg


----------



## kained&able (Jan 29, 2009)

for fucks sake you should have warned about radiohead backing track.

arshavin is class. No idea why your in from him as opposed to a defnesive mid or centre back. But he is class.

Had a great load of games getting russia into the euros and zenit winning the uefa cup. He is quality.

dave


----------



## Diamond (Jan 29, 2009)

The no look back-heeled lobbed through ball on 1:50 in that compilation is


----------



## kained&able (Jan 29, 2009)

you reckon your going to go 4-3-3 if you sign him? 

dave


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 29, 2009)

On the basis of that video, he looks like a cross between Bergkamp and Overmars. And whilst the clips do show him doing some marvellous things, you have to remember that those 2 had Adams and co at the back who were rock solid, as well as Manu Petit and Paddy V in front of them. One swallow doesn't make a spring and one more attacker won't solve the problems affecting the Arse imo.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 29, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you reckon your going to go 4-3-3 if you sign him?
> 
> dave



4-3-3, attacking 4-5-1, something like that. Could even end up playing the Brazilian box formation like they did with the three r's and kaka.


----------



## agricola (Jan 29, 2009)

Diamond said:


> 4-3-3, attacking 4-5-1, something like that. Could even end up playing the Brazilian box formation like they did with the three r's and kaka.



4-6-0 might suit you better if you do get him - after all, at the moment its only Adebayor that looks good enough for the Premiership.  We this season, and Utd last season, showed it can work provided you have the players to do it.


----------



## Jazzz (Jan 29, 2009)

Diamond said:


> I seriously hope that this is going to happen. Maybe the Everton result will provide the impetus for Arsenal to compromise a little on one of their positions and usher him through the doors.
> 
> I know it's a youtube highlights compilation and I know that most of it comes from the Mickey Mouse Russian League but he still looks like the best player on the planet here:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=IIRxxurh0xg



WANT!!


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 29, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Could happen I suppose if the current top 4 were convicted of financial irregularities and relegated to the Unibond League ,anyway we was lucky tonight got a point we barely deserved



not true - we did not deserve to lose the match at all.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 29, 2009)

agricola said:


> 4-6-0 might suit you better if you do get him - after all, at the moment its only Adebayor that looks good enough for the Premiership.  We this season, and Utd last season, showed it can work provided you have the players to do it.



what are you talking about?  Adebayor has been woeful this season and was again last night.  Bendtner did more in five minutes on the pitch than Ade did in 90.  If you're going to comment at least get your facts right.


----------



## agricola (Jan 29, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> what are you talking about?  Adebayor has been woeful this season and was again last night.  Bendtner did more in five minutes on the pitch than Ade did in 90.  If you're going to comment at least get your facts right.



I would rather have Adebayor play for us than Bendtner, tbh.  I also point out that with 4-6-0 you wouldnt actually play either of them.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 29, 2009)

did you watch last night's match?

If you'd seen it you'd know what i meant about Ade's performance


----------



## pboi (Jan 29, 2009)

Bendtner is shisse


----------



## agricola (Jan 29, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> did you watch last night's match?
> 
> If you'd seen it you'd know what i meant about Ade's performance



Yes I did, I am not saying he was great - "good enough for the Premiership" is not a ringing endorsement - but he is a lot better than Bendtner.


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 29, 2009)

He's five years older than Bendtner.  Bendtner's first touch is a million miles ahead of Ade's.  I hate to think what Ade was like at 21.  Don't get me wrong he has bags of ability but I think he'll be sold at the end of the season provided Eduardo proves his fitness.


----------



## jugularvein (Jan 29, 2009)

agricola said:


> Yes I did, I am not saying he was great - "good enough for the Premiership" is not a ringing endorsement - but he is a lot better than Bendtner.



is vp not a striker?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2009)

jugularvein said:


> is vp not a striker?


at the moment, he's all we've got tbf.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jan 30, 2009)

arshavin deal moves a bit closer...

http://tinyurl.com/bsys5r


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks Ade.  Against one of the worst teams at the Emirates all season too.  We could have played without a keeper today.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> thanks Ade.  Against one of the worst teams at the Emirates all season too.  We could have played without a keeper today.


----------



## tommers (Jan 31, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> thanks Ade.  Against one of the worst teams at the Emirates all season too.  We could have played without a keeper today.




thanks for the point.


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> thanks Ade.  Against one of the worst teams at the Emirates all season too.  We could have played without a keeper today.



and you still couldnt score!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

The arrogant gunneradt isn't considering that we came there with a game plan and, amazingly, succeeded with it.

We certainly haven't looked 'like one of the worst teams' in our previous games.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> thanks Ade.  Against one of the worst teams at the Emirates all season too.  We could have played without a keeper today.



We didn't exactly need one either. Yiou act ylike you created a chance.

dave


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2009)

gunneradt is probably the most myopic muppet on the boards.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2009)

stream i was using isnt showing any interviews. Has wenger accused us of cheating yet?


dave


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 31, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> thanks Ade.  Against one of the worst teams at the Emirates all season too.  We could have played without a keeper today.


Theyve won their last 6 games ffs sounds like another insipid performance from us,Wengers going to have to do summit to freshen up the team,have'nt been convincing for the last few months,at least Villa dropped points, Gawd has it come to this


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 31, 2009)

revol68 said:


> gunneradt is probably the most myopic muppet on the boards.



get back to your own thread, moron.

Im sure you didnt watch the match.

It was a like a practice match.  And Adebayor missed 2 of the easiest chances any centre forward will get


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 31, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> The arrogant gunneradt isn't considering that we came there with a game plan and, amazingly, succeeded with it.
> 
> We certainly haven't looked 'like one of the worst teams' in our previous games.



the game plan was not to play or even attempt to win the match


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

how dare west ham try to get a point from a difficult away match at a champions league (for now) club

i forgot that lesser teams are obliged to roll over and let big clubs walk all over them


----------



## badlands (Jan 31, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> thanks Ade.  Against one of the worst teams at the Emirates all season too.  We could have played without a keeper today.



You said the same thing about playing the bluebirds.

Maybe you should just dispense with a goalkeeper all together. Play the extra man upfront or something. Maybe you could actually score then.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> It was a like a practice match.  And Adebayor missed 2 of the easiest chances any centre forward will get



errr when? The header i presume os one of em even though it was a difficult chance from that far out with that little power in the cross.

Other then that the nearest i remember you getting was when vela dived in the box & when collins hooked the ball away two yard in front of the line after green couldn't punch poperly.

I can't say i was worried about either of em.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> the game plan was not to play or even attempt to win the match



Blox.

From what I saw we were trying to get forward when we could.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 31, 2009)

strung_out said:


> how dare west ham try to get a point from a difficult away match at a champions league (for now) club
> 
> i forgot that lesser teams are obliged to roll over and let big clubs walk all over them


----------



## strung out (Jan 31, 2009)

well done to arsenal for not letting west ham have any chances. a point isn't too bad against the team in 8th place


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 31, 2009)

kained&able said:


> errr when? The header i presume os one of em even though it was a difficult chance from that far out with that little power in the cross.
> 
> Other then that the nearest i remember you getting was when vela dived in the box & when collins hooked the ball away two yard in front of the line after green couldn't punch poperly.
> 
> ...



err you forgot the one where adebayor put it wide from about 6 yards I think


----------



## gunneradt (Jan 31, 2009)

kained&able said:


> errr when? The header i presume os one of em even though it was a difficult chance from that far out with that little power in the cross.
> 
> Other then that the nearest i remember you getting was when vela dived in the box & when collins hooked the ball away two yard in front of the line after green couldn't punch poperly.
> 
> ...




the header was not a difficult chance at all - completely free, unmarked and anywhere but straight at the keeper and he scores.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 31, 2009)

to be fair it looked a lot shiter on match of the day then it did when i was watching. Your right he should have buried it.


dave


----------



## Diamond (Feb 1, 2009)

revol68 said:


> gunneradt is probably the most myopic muppet on the boards.



That is hilarious. Keep it revol.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 1, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Blox.
> 
> From what I saw we were trying to get forward when we could.



Then explain why you had 2 attempts at goal when Arsenal had 22?

Arsenal were dominant (esp second half) the reason we didnt win is because Ade is showing no composure in front of goal. 

I can see why RvP was rested, but this resulted in Arsenal having a lack of drive and creative flair. Without him Rosicky/Theo/Fab/Silva things just dont tick as they should (back to that thin squad again)...

Must say after seeing Ades performance yesterday (not just the glaring misses) Arshevin (or however you spell it) is looking like a good idea...


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 1, 2009)

Bendtner is a lot better in front of goal in my view and his first touch is better.  The mix might all be changed once Eduardo is back - he's an out and out goalscorer and gives us something completely different.


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 2, 2009)

chegrimandi said:


> arshavin deal moves a bit closer...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/bsys5r



Skysports reporting it's off as Arsenal did not want to meet his wage demands...still if he gets snowed in perhaps there is still time for more negotiation.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2009)

hasnt even gone that far yet, they are saying transfer fee still hasnt been agreed.

dave


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 2, 2009)

kained&able said:


> hasnt even gone that far yet, they are saying transfer fee still hasnt been agreed.
> 
> dave



I was going from here, but to be honest it i very vague and reads more like sky are stuck for articles to put up on deadline day - http://www.skysports.com/story/0,19528,11661_4885108,00.html


----------



## kained&able (Feb 2, 2009)

ahh i had just heard a sky sports new report from someone camped outside your stadium.


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 2, 2009)

> Arsenal agree a fee for Arshavin (BBC)


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7831046.stm


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Feb 2, 2009)

sky just confirmed arshavin has passed his medical at arsenal.


----------



## pboi (Feb 2, 2009)

one assumes they have agreed wages for him to bother with a medical


----------



## pboi (Feb 2, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/7858331.stm

to keep up to date


----------



## pboi (Feb 2, 2009)

job done

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7831046.stm


----------



## pboi (Feb 2, 2009)

1721: Arsenal fans, don't look: One of our news agencies is claiming that Zenit and the Gunners have failed to reach a deal on the transfer of Andrei Arshavin. It is only one source, though, so we will try and get more on that as and when we have it.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 2, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7831046.stm
Off on off on off etc


----------



## hektik (Feb 2, 2009)

Arsh weather stops transfer.
:d


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 3, 2009)

Official (at last!)


*Exclusive: Arshavin - the first interview*
http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/exclusive-arshavin-his-first-interview

Still have my doubts about him, but he seemed to want to join us pretty badly and showing such fine judgment is a good start....


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Official (at last!)
> 
> 
> *Exclusive: Arshavin - the first interview*
> ...


Gawd at long fuckin last,better be good.


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 3, 2009)

hurrah!!!!


----------



## pboi (Feb 3, 2009)

i fear he is going to be a disaster.   not sure why.   maybe he will be  moulded into a support striker


----------



## Diamond (Feb 3, 2009)

I think he's already supposed to be a support striker. He certainly won't play in striker role.

Well, well, well, over at last. He's an excellent player, but will he be strong enough, will he be consistent enough?

Our last two big signings were reasonably good at the start before fading away (Reyes, Wiltord). Hopefully Arshavin can do better.

Either way it should give the squad a great lift and demonstrate some much needed ambition to our key players - RvP, Fabregas, Adebayor, Clichy etc...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Official (at last!)
> 
> 
> *Exclusive: Arshavin - the first interview*
> ...



YaY! 

Read this on the back page of The Sun while at the burger van and smiled like a nutter 

Hopefully it'll be a good transfer and I won't feel disappointed and he won't turn into one of the squad I moan about.   Damn I'm a good supporter 

Not sure how much of a difference he'll make to the squad though, but exciting none the less.


----------



## London Eye (Feb 3, 2009)

There's something about him, the way he conducted the interview, the willingness to take a pay cut. When Wenger sees the reaction he gets in his first game from the poor "star-starved" supporters, it may change his views on buying big name players. And he's taken the Mystical No 23 

It either goes brilliantly, or it will be a disaster. No in between. 

Can't wait!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 3, 2009)

The only thing Im worried about is if hes one of those technically gifted players who gets bullied outa games a lot,anyway who knows,hopefully he'll be the difference between Champs league and UEFA cup footie next season.


----------



## pboi (Feb 3, 2009)

my only worry is how much of the bullshit surrounding the transfer was down to him really?   oe were Zenit being cunts only?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 3, 2009)

pboi said:


> my only worry is how much of the bullshit surrounding the transfer was down to him really?   oe were Zenit being cunts only?



I think it was a case of Zenit being cunts


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 3, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> I think it was a case of Zenit being cunts



Apparently, it's a real headfuck dealing with the Russians.

I'd echo everyones concerns. However he's just the type of player AW signs. Disillusioned at his club ,losing form (possibly past it) but ultimately versatile, creative and intelligent (on the pitch, I have no idea what his IQ is).

It's a risk and could be the boldest transfer in this window. Like London Eye said, I cant wait to see how things pan out.


----------



## LeisureSuitLawl (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## jugularvein (Feb 3, 2009)

who knows anything about this transfer? 

good player has come to arsenal. great vision.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 4, 2009)

Hes is ineligible for Arsenal in the Champs League having played for Zenit in this season’s compition.Bah


----------



## chieftain (Feb 4, 2009)

He's a good player, I reckon he'll do well for you (I hope not this weekend though). Finally signing him after the much protracted negotiations, someone at the ARSE must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 4, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Hes is ineligible for Arsenal in the Champs League having played for Zenit in this season’s compition.Bah



Be honest, you were never going to win this year even with him. Match report from Jason the Hammer raises serious concerns with your problems in the tackle and not liking them. (Jason the Hammer is daft but does know his footy)


----------



## Diamond (Feb 4, 2009)

There's an interesting interview of Jonathan Wilson on Arshavin at the arsenal website. I like Wilson, he's the go-to-guy on all football in the former Eastern bloc. What's more he actually knows his tactics, unlike the vast majority of English journalists. It's interesting to see his analysis of what happened to Arshavin/Russia in the semi with Spain.

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/-arshavin-really-is-a-very-special-talent-


----------



## hektik (Feb 4, 2009)

an interesting interview with ivan gazidis about the transfer:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/arsenal/article5655221.ece



> Gazidis is quick to explain himself. He talks of “unscrupulous operators and third parties taking money out of the game” and of “practices that would not be permissible in American sports leagues”.


----------



## g force (Feb 4, 2009)

Diamond said:


> There's an interesting interview of Jonathan Wilson on Arshavin at the arsenal website. I like Wilson, he's the go-to-guy on all football in the former Eastern bloc. What's more he actually knows his tactics, unlike the vast majority of English journalists. It's interesting to see his analysis of what happened to Arshavin/Russia in the semi with Spain.
> 
> http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/-arshavin-really-is-a-very-special-talent-



Not bad, if one-sided. So how exactly will he and Cesc work together when Arsenal lack any sort of player in the mould of Petit or Vieira. Attacking wise he's a huge talent but I can see canny teams ripping Arsenal to shreds through the midfield without any decent holding player.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 4, 2009)

That's a good question. If only Denilson was just that bit taller, stronger and had a bit more bite in the tackle. It's like he's 80% of a holding midfielder.

Song and Diaby don't really fit the bill either. Djorou might be able to do the job but it would take time to get him used to it. There is some potential in the reserves also, but they'll take a while to come through.

In short I don't have a clue. It looks like in light of the evidence that we're short in defense, we've decided to go the opposite extreme and load our attack.

Come late February we will have Walcott, Eduardo and Arshavin coming into contention. A few weeks later we'll hopefully see Fabregas and Rosicky coming back into things too.

But as for the defense...it's difficult to see it improving any time soon.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah i can't work out a fomration for you lot that is properly balenced.

I'm wondering if he will be used a right winger, only way i can see him fitting in your team without a proper defesnive midfielder. Presuming your strikers reamin as rvp and adebeyor.

dave


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 4, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Be honest, you were never going to win this year even with him. Match report from Jason the Hammer raises serious concerns with your problems in the tackle and not liking them. (Jason the Hammer is daft but does know his footy)


Suppose we have as much chance of winning it as you lot have of winning the FA cup


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 4, 2009)

Id say we have a much better chance


----------



## Diamond (Feb 5, 2009)

It's been here before but...


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 5, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Song and Diaby don't really fit the bill either. .


I'd say Diaby COULD fit the DM role, if allowed to focus on that alone. The defence is the bigger problem, what with djourou's lack of years, Kolo's lack of height, Gallas's form dips and gael's mad moments


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2009)

you get sendros back next season! All will be well

dave


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 5, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you get sendros back next season! All will be well
> 
> dave



You certainly like posting on here dont you?

And not over my dead body....


----------



## kained&able (Feb 5, 2009)

been bored last couple of days!

i've been fairly respectful though in the most part!

I have lots of opinions on arsneal as you play close to my ideal football(going foward shame about the defensive side of things)


dave


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> been bored last couple of days!
> 
> *i've been fairly respectful though in the most part!*
> 
> ...



Indeed you have, but not always....

And at least The Arsenal (eventually) got to the same ethic as the Spanners...which in my book is... (for both).


----------



## kained&able (Feb 6, 2009)

west ham vs arsenal games don't count!

Pretty much the law i have to take the piss during that perriod.

You signed a argintinan on a third paty deal and then lied about it?


dave(hopes cyberrose doesnt see that! )


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 6, 2009)

got a freebie for shite hart lane on sunday!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 6, 2009)

The odds on Keane scoring agin us on Sat? fuckin made for him,returning hero and all that shit.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you get sendros back next season! All will be well
> 
> dave


oh fuck off, don't you want him to replace anton or something?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2009)

Emmanuel Eboue sent off 
Emmanuel Adebayor off injured 
Not a good start for Arsenal in the derby is it?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Feb 8, 2009)

Eboue's mush was a picture when the ref whipped out the red.

Heh-he.


----------



## xes (Feb 8, 2009)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> Eboue's mush was a picture when the ref whipped out the red.
> 
> Heh-he.



Especially cos he thought he'd got away with it,and was patting Modrich on the back   (laugh? I nearly shat)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2009)

0 - 0 result would mean nothing to the league positions at all
Anything less than 5 (or 6?) goal win to THFC would make any difference either


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 0 - 0 result





Odds?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 8, 2009)

> Full-time: Tottenham 0-0 Arsenal



Fail


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 8, 2009)

Not worth a fuck to either team


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 8, 2009)

Good job Spurs are rubbish.  Having said that would love to know why we had a goal disallowed and why Song didn't get a penalty in the 2nd half - maybe it's to pull a guy all over the place as he's preparing to attack a ball.

Awful ground, awful supporters - nothing changes really.  Song and Gallas were terrific - Denilson couldn't put a foot right.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good to see Eduardo on the bench today,fuckin need him more than ever now that Adebayor could be out for a few weeks.Anyway our unbeaten run continues


----------



## chieftain (Feb 9, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Good job Spurs are rubbish.  Having said that would love to know why we had a goal disallowed and why Song didn't get a penalty in the 2nd half - maybe it's to pull a guy all over the place as he's preparing to attack a ball.
> 
> Awful ground, awful supporters - nothing changes really.  Song and Gallas were terrific - Denilson couldn't put a foot right.



It is a good job we're rubbish, that was there for the taking. The rest of your post really highlights your blinding ignorance.

Wengers up to it again: http://www.football.virginmedia.com/page/Sport/Headlines/0,,12555~1550080,00.html 

Eboue is class.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Feb 9, 2009)

chieftain said:


> It is a good job we're rubbish...


 
(((Champions League)))


----------



## chieftain (Feb 9, 2009)

refused as fuck said:


> (((champions league)))



Beware of the Internet stalker


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 9, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Good to see Eduardo on the bench today,fuckin need him more than ever now that Adebayor could be out for a few weeks.Anyway our unbeaten run continues



Yup...That's ten/eleven games unbeaten? And a draw verses the spunk is hardley unexpected....

Now all we need to do is relearn how to score...


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 9, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Yup...That's ten/eleven games unbeaten? And a draw verses the spunk is hardley unexpected....
> 
> Now all we need to do is relearn how to score...



And to win.......


----------



## chieftain (Feb 9, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> And to win.......



and what having a midfield is for


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 9, 2009)

chieftain said:


> It is a good job we're rubbish, that was there for the taking. The rest of your post really highlights your blinding ignorance.
> 
> Wengers up to it again: http://www.football.virginmedia.com/page/Sport/Headlines/0,,12555~1550080,00.html
> 
> Eboue is class.



Amazing how one of the great unwashed feels the need to post on this thread.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 9, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Amazing how one of the great unwashed feels the need to post on this thread.



Directly after a derby I think its acceptable for me to mix with the hoi polloi here


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 9, 2009)

it obviously satisfies your ego to do so.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 9, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> it obviously satisfies your ego to do so.


 Ok


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 11, 2009)

didn't get a peep out of the sp*ds 'fans' all day and they ran out of beer before kick off - cracking atmosphere in the away end.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 11, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/africa/7883228.stm
Ob not chosen on this seasons performance


----------



## Diamond (Feb 11, 2009)

To be fair his season's been bollocksed through injury and when back he's had to adapt to a new style with worse service from midfield.

Having said that, he's still going through a shocking patch.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 11, 2009)

More of your usual bollocks...



chegrimandi said:


> didn't get a peep out of the sp*ds 'fans' all day



...That's not what I heard from an both Arsenal and Spurs supporting friends at the match. You must have been at different game, perhaps the same one as "Warped view" Wenger was watching?


----------



## Biffo (Feb 11, 2009)

I think it's a credit to Arsenal that they have gone to Cardiff and Spurs and ground out moral building nil-nil draws. It's this sort of tenacity that could yet see them hunt down a top 5 finish in the league.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 11, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I think it's a credit to Arsenal that they have gone to Cardiff and Spurs and ground out moral building nil-nil draws. It's this sort of tenacity that could yet see them hunt down a top 5 finish in the league.


Who knows those draws you lot ground out MIGHT win ya your first title since T-Rex roamed the land


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 11, 2009)

http://soccernet-akamai.espn.go.com/report?id=261559&league=FIFA.FRIENDLY
Eduardo's impressive return good stuff,Im sure Wenger'll start playing him sooner rather that later.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 11, 2009)

Biffo said:


> I think it's a credit to Arsenal that they have gone to Cardiff and Spurs and ground out moral building nil-nil draws. It's this sort of tenacity that could yet see them hunt down a top 5 finish in the league.



What's a moral building?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 12, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> What's a moral building?


http://www.sacred-destinations.com/england/westminster-cathedral-pictures/slides/eos_001.htm ?


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 13, 2009)

yes that would be about it


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 13, 2009)

chieftain said:


> More of your usual bollocks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...That's not what I heard from an both Arsenal and Spurs supporting friends at the match. You must have been at different game, perhaps the same one as "Warped view" Wenger was watching?



you were there then chieftain? 

The 4 sp*ds fans I went with all said how embarassing the lack of noise at the lane was week in week out...maybe they're liars as well? It was news to me as have always assumed the lane was much louder than the library but they said not normally and home fans at the lane were shite.

Don't shoot the messenger pal. Have you been to the lane before chieftain?


----------



## chieftain (Feb 13, 2009)

chegrimandi said:


> you were there then chieftain?



Sadly I wasn't at the game no, as with you I'm only passing on what I was told by fans of both sides who were. 



chegrimandi said:


> The 4 sp*ds fans I went with all said how embarassing the lack of noise at the lane was week in week out...maybe they're liars as well? It was news to me as have always assumed the lane was much louder than the library but they said not normally and home fans at the lane were shite.



Its always been much more fun at the lane whenever I've been, louder, funnier and with atmosphere. Perhaps its changed? I haven't been in two years.



chegrimandi said:


> Don't shoot the messenger pal. Have you been to the lane before chieftain?



Been to the Lane? Yes many times, Highbury too but not your new place. 



chegrimandi said:


> pal.



lol


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 13, 2009)

Why is the Arse-Cardiff replay on Mon? going to be a bugger for the Cardiff fans getting home after the game esp if theres extra time.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 13, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Why is the Arse-Cardiff replay on Mon? going to be a bugger for the Cardiff fans getting home after the game esp if theres extra time.



Cos it is on the telly. 

Thanks for the concern, but dont worry, we will be OK. Just about every bus in south wales will be on the M4 that night (dont envy the staff in the services).


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 13, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Cos it is on the telly.
> 
> Thanks for the concern, but dont worry, we will be OK. Just about every bus in south wales will be on the M4 that night (dont envy the staff in the services).


Are ya sure you'll be OK in the big smoke?;-)


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 13, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Are ya sure you'll be OK in the big smoke?;-)



Dont worry, I have had all my injections and got a letter from me mam.

London will be a walk in the park after a few hours on a Valley RAMs bus


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/feb/16/nicklas-bendtner-arsenal
"I've never seen Arshavin. I did not watch Euro 2008," he said. "I've no idea what sort of player he is."
What a fuckin bizzare thing to say


----------



## pboi (Feb 16, 2009)

Bendtner fail


----------



## jugularvein (Feb 16, 2009)

eduardo playing well apparently!


----------



## pboi (Feb 16, 2009)

goal nr 2 for eddy.

vela is on fire tonight. hes like a mexican messi


----------



## pboi (Feb 16, 2009)

go here to watch it chief

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=30317&part=sports


----------



## jugularvein (Feb 16, 2009)

pboi said:


> go here to watch it chief
> 
> http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=30317&part=sports



where? 

these things never bloody work. a myth.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2009)

Bah no hattrick for Eddie,great to have him back.


----------



## pboi (Feb 16, 2009)

im watching it now you pleb. its how i watch all the games cos my flat cant have sky

sopcast 4tw


----------



## jugularvein (Feb 16, 2009)

so i have sopcast downloaded already and i press play on the sopcast link and my computer tels me to fuck off, just like every other computer i've tried it on


----------



## pboi (Feb 16, 2009)

channel 6816 is what im watching.

maybe its you and your computer failing at the internet?


----------



## jugularvein (Feb 16, 2009)

tvu for the win


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2009)

"2118: Eduardo looked like he might have picked up a little injury. He seemed to be limping as he came off and headed straight down the tunnel." according to the Beeb,bollocks :-(


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 16, 2009)

Please let this be the turning point of our season.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Please let this be the turning point of our season.


Beating a rusty team a division below you isn't much to base a revival on, IMO.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 17, 2009)

the team is irrelevant

it's the fact eduardo's back, walcott and fabregas about 2-3 weeks away and rosicky now about 4 weeks away.  and Arshavin to come too.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 17, 2009)

Great performance. Eduardo got a massive cheer when it was announced that he was in the XI. Even bigger when he scored. He would have got the three if he'd stayed on too.

Song, Gibbs and Sagna put in cracking performances. Bischoff looked useful too when he came on. Despite his misses Bendtner was my mom. If he can fulfill his potential he'll be a very special player.

Cardiff fans were a laugh too, gave the club level a deserved dressing down, though they need to brush up on their geography.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Great performance. Eduardo got a massive cheer when it was announced that he was in the XI. Even bigger when he scored. He would have got the three if he'd stayed on too.
> 
> Song, Gibbs and Sagna put in cracking performances. Bischoff looked useful too when he came on. Despite his misses Bendtner was my mom. If he can fulfill his potential he'll be a very special player.
> 
> Cardiff fans were a laugh too, gave the club level a deserved dressing down, though they need to brush up on their geography.


We were totally outplayed - only our goalie stopped it being a tennis score - but I was very disappointed with Arsenal's crowd - they were every bit as _scchhh_ quiet as they were at the Highbury Library. Why don't they sing?

There were a few brave warriors spitting on the Cardiff fans from the top tier too. Cunts.





gunneradt said:


> the team is irrelevant


LOL.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree about Bendtner - tireless running and people forget he still is only 21.  Playing as a target man is v tough - there are not many 21 year old target men in the premiership that I can think of.  His first touch is also way ahead of Adebayor's


----------



## Diamond (Feb 17, 2009)

His attitude doesn't help his case.

Were you there editor?

I didn't realise your lads got spat on. That's a cunt's game.

Re: the support. Arsenal never had the most vocal fans and there are a number of interesting theories for that, none of which I can be arsed to type out what with a broken right wrist, but what certainly didn't help is changing stadiums. That translates into an influx of c.20k new fans who haven't been brought up in the north bank/clock end culture. Though even after typing that right now I'm less than convinced about it as an argument.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2009)

Diamond said:


> His attitude doesn't help his case.
> 
> Were you there editor?
> Re: the support. Arsenal never had the most vocal fans and there are a number of interesting theories for that, none of which I can be arsed to type out what with a broken right wrist, but what certainly didn't help is changing stadiums. That translates into an influx of c.20k new fans who haven't been brought up in the north bank/clock end culture. Though even after typing that right now I'm less than convinced about it as an argument.


Yeah, I was there at a rip-off £34 a ticket.

Truth it is that the silence of Arsenal worries me because it could be the future facing Cardiff and other lively teams if football continues down its big money, uber-corporate path.

At least none of the Cardiff boys sat down for the game. That really would have been too much. Sitting down is just _wrong._


----------



## Diamond (Feb 17, 2009)

editor said:


> Yeah, I was there at a rip-off £34 a ticket.
> 
> Truth it is that the silence of Arsenal worries me because it could be the future facing Cardiff and other lively teams if football continues down its big money, uber-corporate path.
> 
> At least none of the Cardiff boys sat down for the game. That really would have been too much. Sitting down is just _wrong._



Yeah, I sympathise with that point of view. I hope that the support develops at Arsenal but I doubt it.

Do you reckon the bleeding out of that fandom will happen at Cardiff?

Given the support they had today it looks pretty healthy. If that carries over from Ninian Park to the new place, it should be fine.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 17, 2009)

editor said:


> Yeah, I was there at a rip-off £34 a ticket.
> 
> Truth it is that the silence of Arsenal worries me because it could be the future facing Cardiff and other lively teams if football continues down its big money, uber-corporate path.
> 
> At least none of the Cardiff boys sat down for the game. That really would have been too much. Sitting down is just _wrong._




£34 - that's cheap!!!

we have all seater stadia now, I'm afraid and that ain't gonna change anytime soon.  Arsenal fans are plenty noisy enough given the right occasions which, unfrotunately isn't against lower league opposition- not necessarily right - but it's the way it is. I was there in '89 at Anfield - very noisy as I remember!!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 17, 2009)

editor said:


> Beating a rusty team a division below you isn't much to base a revival on, IMO.


From little acorns etc etc.


----------



## London Eye (Feb 17, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Yeah, I sympathise with that point of view. I hope that the support develops at Arsenal but I doubt it.
> 
> Do you reckon the bleeding out of that fandom will happen at Cardiff?
> 
> Given the support they had today it looks pretty healthy. If that carries over from Ninian Park to the new place, it should be fine.



Funny, cos I thought the chanting for Eduardo was as good as anything i heard all night. It's always the same for us Arsenal fans in these battles against the "minnows". They make big store about the fact they have "true" support, but that's cos they don't win anything, at least not anything big. Arsenal supporters are used to cheering for the best that football can offer, despite the corporate encroachment, and though they haven't won any trophies in a few years, they've had stability in management and modest spending compared to the other top football clubs. 

i've lived near the arsenal all my life and i have to say the police decision to designate a path for cardiff city supporters near where the old ground used to be was disastrous for the neighbourhood as supporters ripped wing mirrors and generally caused havoc after the match. Nothing serious i don't think, but it was a stupid bit of logic from the police as that area was always full of arsenal fans traditionally and now we'll have to contend with away supporters being humiliated by arsenal's rising stars responding in frustration after the match by displaying random acts of violence.

Anyway, all i can say is

EDUARDO! EDUARDO!


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 17, 2009)

editor said:


> Beating a rusty team a division below you isn't much to base a revival on, IMO.



It's funny how when Man U(SA!) beat Derby everyones creaming themselves, but when The Arsenal do the same (to an arguably better team then Derby), they "didnt turn up" or where "rusty"..



Whatever.

That was  very good performance against a side who out played us in the first fixture.

Well done to Dudu, that must have been a terrible year for him.


----------



## jugularvein (Feb 17, 2009)

yes eduardo's back and walcott and fab aren't far away but this arsenal optimism scoots over the facts: we're dreadfully inconsistent. we can play like we did last night against man utd and win and then lose to stoke. regardless of the players.


----------



## chegrimandi (Feb 17, 2009)

delighted to see the crozilian back last night.


well played eddy.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice stadium you got there boys, better than the new wembley, as you will see if you ever get to play there.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 17, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Nice stadium you got there boys, better than the new wembley, as you will see if you ever get to play there.


Wayhay you survived the trip to the big smoke,Im sure the memories will stay with ya forever


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 17, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> Nice stadium you got there boys, better than the new wembley, as you will see if you ever get to play there.


Better than the Millenium you reckon? Enjoyed some rugby league up at Wembley tbh, good stadium but Emirates and Millenium are better imo.

Shame your lot didn't turn up, 4-0 was a bit of a beating, but good luck with the play-offs (you're on the way up as the pilgrims sink like fecking stones...)


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Better than the Millenium you reckon?


I don't think it is to be honest. The Millennium's canyon-steep stands and enclosed space make for a fantastic atmosphere and it'll always be a better experience in Cardiff because you walk straight out into a city stuffed full of bars, clubs and restaurants.

Instead, we had a long tour of the local streets (including a trip past the yuppified Highbury ground) ending in a funnelling into Arsenal tube.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Arsenal fans are plenty noisy enough given the right occasions which, unfrotunately isn't against lower league opposition- not necessarily right - but it's the way it is. I was there in '89 at Anfield - very noisy as I remember!!


I went to Arsenal in the 80s, and your crowd is a pale shadow of what was a quiet crowd even back then.

You certainly had a few boys who tried to get something going, but it was pretty quiet stuff. You may have been playing a lower league team, but they were ones who gave you a real scare in the first game and whose fans were completely outsinging your lot. That's should be enough to raise the noise levels in your ground. It's a matter of pride, no?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 17, 2009)

editor said:


> I don't think it is to be honest. The Millennium's canyon-steep stands and enclosed space make for a fantastic atmosphere and it'll always be a better experience in Cardiff because you walk straight out into a city stuffed full of bars, clubs and restaurants.
> 
> Instead, we had a long tour of the local streets (including a trip past the yuppified Highbury ground) ending in a funnelling into Arsenal tube.


It's criminal and heartbreaking to see what's happened up the road imo. Years of history and tradition sold for corporate bucks. You'd also have probably had a better journey back to either holloway road (past my old house and the benwell arms, a great little pub) or highbury tube stations. 

One of the things that AFC were supposed to do was spend some £££s on revamping Holloway Road tube when they built the emirates i heard but then they reneged and so all away fans have to go the way you did cos ain't no other suitable tube station. (apart from argyle cos er all proper saints and were let out with all the gooner fans )


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> It's criminal and heartbreaking to see what's happened up the road imo. Years of history and tradition sold for corporate bucks. You'd also have probably had a better journey back to either holloway road (past my old house and the benwell arms, a great little pub) or highbury tube stations.


We weren't given a lot of choice as to our route home!

A load of City fans tried to get on the 'pitch' of the old Highbury as we went by


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 17, 2009)

editor said:


> We weren't given a lot of choice as to our route home!
> 
> A load of City fans tried to get on the 'pitch' of the old Highbury as we went by


No, i know you had no choice now, it what i was comparing to when we were up the road when things were more civilised and less commercialised. 

But there'll always be a bit of north london in south wales now you know if your boys have taken some sod as it were, and we have the best turf around anyway, always have done


----------



## London Eye (Feb 18, 2009)

The policing of the crowds is far more heavy handed than it was. They're dealing with 22,000 more people at the match, and the passing crowd that generates. As mentioned, Holloway Road Stn hasn't been redeveloped, Arsenal station's just been given a makeover but no bigger platform. Roads to Finsbury Park are now blocked off by a wall of police and horses and held waiting for crowds ahead to cross Seven Sisters Road, and its not just Arsenal. Kings Cross has been redeveloped and with the new system they have to close the gates regularly to stop people coming in, which didn't happen so much before. I think it's the open plan layout that just keeps crowds hanging around and doesn't naturally filter crowd traffic. Too many people and the police are out with their two-b-four mentality which ends up generating more trouble than if they just policed it more intelligently. Sending Cardiff City fans past the old ground is just asking for trouble. Anyone would think that the police wanted trouble, but it's obvious that they're just like their corporate cousins, lots of gear but no idea!


----------



## London Eye (Feb 18, 2009)

> At least none of the Cardiff boys sat down for the game. That really would have been too much. Sitting down is just wrong.



So is ripping off every wing mirror of every car along the route. That is not the behaviour of regular fans, that's the behaviour of a bunch of morons who obviously don't get out much and have to be penned in like a bunch of animals.   I hope next time you get a good battering like you deserve, but quite frankly i hope i never have to see these fuckers again. If I'm ever in Cardiff I'll remember to take a piss on the wall of Ninian Park.

I wonder if the Editor, as a Cardiff City supporter, thinks that damaging people's property for no other reason than they live in an opponent's neighbourhood is "high jinks" or is "just wrong"? 

Cos maybe if a few Cardiff City supporters had some decency they could have stopped others from this mindless violence, rather than act like a bunch of hooligans confirming every prejudice that is held about them


----------



## chieftain (Feb 18, 2009)

London Eye said:


> So is ripping off every wing mirror of every car along the route. That is not the behaviour of regular fans, that's the behaviour of a bunch of morons who obviously don't get out much and have to be penned in like a bunch of animals.   I hope next time you get a good battering like you deserve, but quite frankly i hope i never have to see these fuckers again. If I'm ever in Cardiff I'll remember to take a piss on the wall of Ninian Park.
> 
> I wonder if the Editor, as a Cardiff City supporter, thinks that damaging people's property for no other reason than they live in an opponent's neighbourhood is "high jinks" or is "just wrong"?
> 
> Cos maybe if a few Cardiff City supporters had some decency they could have stopped others from this mindless violence, rather than act like a bunch of hooligans confirming every prejudice that is held about them



I remember not being allowed to leave my flat by the Police after ARSEnal won the 2002 FA cup whilst your fans turned a few cars upside down and set fire to them in Blackstock road.

Is that high jinks then?


----------



## London Eye (Feb 18, 2009)

No it's not, it's fucking disgusting and I said so at the time. All fans who do that are morons. As I said, designating a police route through a residential area for away support only was stupid, but Cardiff City came to London with a reputation for violence and general moronic behaviour, they have a shit football team, so their only chance of "glory" is to wreck cars and try and grab the "turf" at Highbury.

So tell me, do you think the City supporters were engaging in high jinks, or being moronic scum?


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2009)

London Eye;8770476] I hope next time you get a good battering like you deserve[/quote]Pick your knuckles off the floor said:


> ....but Cardiff City came to London with a reputation for violence...


Was there much trouble at the game then? Or is the 'reputation' enough for you?

Exactly how many wing mirrors got broken? A few? Hundreds? Thousands? Could you link to a source please?

Mind you, I've no doubt that it's the kind of moronic behaviour that a few pissed-up, mindless idiots might get up to, but your tabloid-style _'label 'em all as SCUM'_ posturing is doing you no favours at all.


----------



## London Eye (Feb 18, 2009)

editor said:


> Pick your knuckles off the floor, big man.Was there much trouble at the game then? Or is the 'reputation' enough for you?
> 
> Exactly how many wing mirrors got broken? A few? Hundreds? Thousands? Could you link to a source please?
> 
> Mind you, I've no doubt that it's the kind of moronic behaviour that a few pissed-up, mindless idiots might get up to, but your tabloid-style _'label 'em all as SCUM'_ posturing is doing you no favours at all.



Bit of provocative language from me, only figurative you understand and borne of anger thanks to having my neighbourhood invaded and trashed by a mindless few .  But as for scraping knuckles on the floor, you best look at some of your own supporters and maybe have a word  it's much harder to have trouble at the game, what with the corporate set up, all seats, stewards and cameras, though if there were Arsenal fans spitting at Cardiff City supporters that's deplorable too.

As for sources, I live on the route the Cardiff City fans took. My brother was over for the match, his wing mirror got torn off. Could hear the crowd and thought it might get rowdy. Walked down the road yesterday and most of the cars along the road had their wing mirrors torn off and cars were scratched as well. Maybe twenty or so that I saw, but haven't checked the whole road so there could be more. I suppose you'll get real evidence when it gets reported in the press or when someone pays for the damage, as those whose cars were damaged are going to bill someone and are going to demand that the route is changed for any potentially rowdy away fans (Spurs etc). I wouldn't box them into one route, that's the way they do it in Italy and they get more crowd trouble that way. 

But who takes responsibility for trouble? 

The council for not protecting residents? 

The police who designated the route? 

Arsenal for being there in the first place? 

Or Cardiff City, whose vociferous and rowdy fans (and fair play to that) gave rise to an unwelcome minority (who have gained notoriety) turning – predictably in the aftermath of a humiliating defeat  – to mindless and petty violence?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 18, 2009)

London Eye said:


> Bit of provocative language from me, only figurative you understand and borne of anger thanks to having my neighbourhood invaded and trashed by a mindless few .  But as for scraping knuckles on the floor, you best look at some of your own supporters and maybe have a word  it's much harder to have trouble at the game, what with the corporate set up, all seats, stewards and cameras, though if there were Arsenal fans spitting at Cardiff City supporters that's deplorable too.
> 
> As for sources, I live on the route the Cardiff City fans took. My brother was over for the match, his wing mirror got torn off. Could hear the crowd and thought it might get rowdy. Walked down the road yesterday and most of the cars along the road had their wing mirrors torn off and cars were scratched as well. Maybe twenty or so that I saw, but haven't checked the whole road so there could be more. I suppose you'll get real evidence when it gets reported in the press or when someone pays for the damage, as those whose cars were damaged are going to bill someone and are going to demand that the route is changed for any potentially rowdy away fans (Spurs etc). I wouldn't box them into one route, that's the way they do it in Italy and they get more crowd trouble that way.
> 
> ...



there were a total of *22 arrests*, it was not just city that were a problem and not all of the arrests were for violence/vandalism.

Any agro is unacceptable, but to brand us all as scum because of the actions of a few is just plain lazy (and predictable). Should we brand all arsenal as scum becasue of the few that tried to kick off at ninian park? Right minded fans should stick together, not join in with the tabloids.

City do have a reputation from the past, we have to face the fact that violence is something cardiff have always been good at (and i dont mean that in a big or clever way). It will take a long time to shake that reputation off and therefore we have to deal with undesireables going to watch city for the wrong reason, but also undesireables from other teams wanting to have a go so they can say they run the famous soul crew, or whatever. 

I regularly travel to watch city and love mixing and drinking with opposing fans. Trouble only rears its ugly head when home fans are up for it, it takes two to tango and all that. I could count on one hand the number of times it kicks off in a season, by and large most clubs welcome us (especially the landlords of the local pubs who see thier takings trebble).

Ok.... so it takes two to tango, but only one to vandalise a car. I am not going to even begin to defend that sort of nonsense (not that i would defend any nonsense). My guess is that the culprits were not regular travellers and probably kids (it is half term after all). Not that the regular fans are all angels but A) most of us are too old to be excited by that sort of thing and B) we know it just leads to an even bigger police hassle next time.

Apart from vandalism being childish, it is beyond me why anyone would be frustrated and angry enough following that game to seek some sort of perverted revenge. I know it is a bit of a cliche to talk about concentrating on promotion, but i think our cup run last year did cost us dearly, this game was not that important. We have had a good run in recent years, we have played bigger teams than Arsenal (Liverpool and Spurs ... and it might seem like years ago since Leeds were top of the Premiership, but we took the wind out of thier sales when they were at thier peak) and we have played in Wembley twice, Monday was not that big a deal. I know we went into the game hoping for a win and after the home leg genuinely beliveing we could do it, but i dont think anyone could be shocked that we lost to one of the most valuable teams in europe. All the lads on my bus got very very drunk, had a laugh, enjoyed the trip to one of the best stadiums in the country and went home laughing. Smashing up cars up does not reflect the mood of the vast majority of fans.

Any humiliation (not that i felt any) was eased the following night when the Jacks lost to Watford


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 18, 2009)

Every club's got its quota of twats unfortunatly,remember being at an Arse -Blackburn FA cup game at Highbury a few years ago,a couple of  Arse supporting twats were trying to goad a middle-aged harmless Blackburn supporting couple,when I refused to join in with them they accused me of not being a 'real' supporter,my big scary looking mate told them where to go.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> there were a total of *22 arrests*, it was not just city that were a problem and not all of the arrests were for violence/vandalism.


And they were from "*both sets of supporters"* with the offences including drunk and disorderly, criminal damage, public order offences and possessing Class A drugs."

Typical anytown Saturday night fare, then.

Oh and take note: Pc Peter Dearden from Islington Police’s football intelligence unit said: “Police were fully prepared for this match and the majority of the fans were well behaved and law abiding."


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 18, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Wayhay you survived the trip to the big smoke,Im sure the memories will stay with ya forever



Amazingly yes, i think i will have some good memories, i remember every minute. I am pleased about that becasue i was dangerously close to being in such a state the whole day could have been lost to me forever. (How these wing mirors ended up in my coat pocket is a bit of a mystery though  )


----------



## London Eye (Feb 18, 2009)

> Oh and take note: PC Peter Dearden from Islington Police’s football intelligence unit said: “Police were fully prepared for this match and the majority of the fans were well behaved and law abiding."



Of course, because they policed it in an insensitive way and used a residential route which was once the route Arsenal fans used to get to and from Highbury in a way that ignored the needs of local residents in favour of maximum control, which allowed them to report another successful crowd control incident, just like at political demos when people are boxed in. 

But I think in this instance, the police, council and Arsenal are going to have to rethink the route, or even the idea of sectioning off fans on a residential route. Highbury residents have a long history of protest at various stages of the Highbury renovations (clock end, north bank, highbury hill compulsory purchase plan that was defeated) and then discussion about the Ashburton move, and demands for sports facilities for local youth etc, but Arsenal originally promised more coach space at the Emirates and they changed plans half way through the build and they've reneged on a few other promises too including the sports facilities, though they are finally planning to build a smaller sports centre after all. 

I hope they see sense and get police to ditch the route and maybe find a better space to park coaches and to let away fans leave the stadium in safety while respecting the needs of local residents. If Arsenal can't respect the rights of its local community then the club has truly lost touch with its roots in the area, which stretch back many decades. It may be too late and this is just another nail in the coffin, but i hope not. We'll see.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2009)

*the club has truly lost touch with its roots in the area* - roflmao


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 19, 2009)

editor said:


> I don't think it is to be honest. The Millennium's canyon-steep stands and enclosed space make for a fantastic atmosphere and it'll always be a better experience in Cardiff because you walk straight out into a city stuffed full of bars, clubs and restaurants.
> 
> Instead, we had a long tour of the local streets (including a trip past the yuppified Highbury ground) ending in a funnelling into Arsenal tube.



But no-one can get in or out of Cardiff -  it's a traffic nightmare - thank God it's back at Wembley now.


----------



## London Eye (Feb 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> *the club has truly lost touch with its roots in the area* - roflmao



97 years to be precise


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 19, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/a/arsenal/7899799.stm
Fucking marvelous


----------



## Jazzz (Feb 19, 2009)

When's Arshavin playing?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 21, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> When's Arshavin playing?


Today agin Sunderland according to the Beeb.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 22, 2009)

Well our er unbeaten run continues ,you know what'd be really nice now?,a fuckin win thats what


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 23, 2009)

bad enoiugh being ropey at the back earlier in the season...but we have world class strikers!


----------



## Diamond (Feb 24, 2009)

Big game tonight but the resources at our disposal are laughable. The bench is basically our Carling Cup team.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 24, 2009)

Bendtner would'nt score in a brothel ffs,should be going to Rome in 2 weeks time 3-0 up.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 24, 2009)

unlike Rooney of course - 

we can score over there too

Roma were appalling.


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 24, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> unlike Rooney of course -
> 
> we can score over there too
> 
> Roma were appalling.


They were awful,Totti gotta be one of the most over-rated players ever.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 24, 2009)

maybe heas was good in his dau but he doesn't like moving much.  Adebayor and Eduardo fit for 2nd leg and possibly Walcott too.  And by all accounts Wenger had to be insistent to Fabregas that he couldn't play tonight.  He's only 2-3 weeks away too.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 25, 2009)

Despite my earlier fears I did like the look of the midfield today.

Denilson had a good game tonight and Diaby seems both to complement him, with regard to adding a bit of physical presence to the centre that Cesc lacks, and to be developing nicely as an attacking option in his own right.

Bendtner on the left was, from a tactical p.o.v, highly effective; despite that, his misses probably lent his performance a deceptively negative spin.

I still have faith in him as a striker and when he pulls all the strands of his game together, in particular improving his decision making and concentration, I have no doubt that he will be an effective asset to the squad.

The defence, time-keeping aside, were excellent, although I still feel the full-backs have lost their attacking confidence, probably because of the changes in front of them.

However we continue to lack extreme pace for a counter-attacking game.

It's not such an issue in the league, where we have Arshavin, but in Europe the player who we probably miss the most is Walcott. When he returns we will have that crucial extra dimension which will allow us to break quickly when under pressure, in particular being able to exploit teams overextending themselves against us.

If we had had him in the side, the last thirty minutes would have been a very different affair.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 25, 2009)

you're right, bendtner's poor finishing did spoil a very good performance. his all round team play is way ahead of adebayor's and he's much more adaptable being able to move wide and link up very well.  

Diaby was excellent tonight - you never know what you're gonna get him from him.  He frightens top defenders in that kind of mood - such a shame he went off.  You will never see Wenger play Diaby and Febregas together though unless he's really short - same way he doesn't play Van Persie and Eduardo together.  I still think Adebayor may leave in the summer which will make Bendtner even more important.

One mystery for me though is why we havent recalled Traore - he could have been playing left wing all season.


----------



## Monkfish 2.0 (Feb 25, 2009)

editor said:


> We were totally outplayed - only our goalie stopped it being a tennis score - but I was very disappointed with Arsenal's crowd - they were every bit as _scchhh_ quiet as they were at the Highbury Library. Why don't they sing?
> 
> There were a few brave warriors spitting on the Cardiff fans from the top tier too. Cunts.LOL.



To be fair its no different to the treatment we recieved at your place with coins and bits chucked after the game.

Not that it excuses it of course


----------



## hektik (Feb 25, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Despite my earlier fears I did like the look of the midfield today.
> 
> Denilson had a good game tonight and Diaby seems both to complement him, with regard to adding a bit of physical presence to the centre that Cesc lacks, and to be developing nicely as an attacking option in his own right.
> 
> ...



i would agree with you about bendtner: i think the most infuriating thing about him is that sometimes his first touch and vision is marvellous - but it seems to desert him when he is close to goal. Also, he needs to make decisions quicker: a lot of our counter attacks last night borke down with him where he held onto the ball just that little too long, meaning that we lost impetus, and then had to pass it sideways and build again. 

denilson is maturing into a fine player: i've been really impressed with him this season - he's really taken on the mantle of responsibility in cesc's absence: he was everywhere, fighting for every ball, and involved in everything.


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 25, 2009)

The Metro this morning was pretty critical or Arsenal calling them wasteful and saying they were unable to finish the job. Seems a bit harsh 1-0 win at home seems a very good result to me especially given your lack of attacking options for the game.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 25, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> The Metro this morning was pretty critical or Arsenal calling them wasteful and saying they were unable to finish the job. Seems a bit harsh 1-0 win at home seems a very good result to me especially given your lack of attacking options for the game.



The Metro dont like Arsenal.....(cunts) 

And they were creaming themselves over Man U(SA!) getting a draw having less possession then us and less attempts on goal.

Balanced journalism is just a fantasy in this country.....


----------



## chieftain (Feb 25, 2009)

Fair enough you missed a few chances but more importantly you won, the metro are as shit as a paper as Roma are at passing


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 25, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Fair enough you missed a few chances but more importantly you won, the metro are as shit as a paper as Roma are at passing





Roma were very disappointing, was expecting a lot more from them. They are getting a bit long-in-the-tooth though...

But (as you say) a wins a win. Second leg should be interesting with some more players back from injury...


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 25, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> The Metro dont like Arsenal.....(cunts)
> 
> And they were creaming themselves over Man U(SA!) getting a draw having less possession then us and less attempts on goal.
> 
> Balanced journalism is just a fantasy in this country.....



Well I am a Utd fan but I kind of agree with you. Although United played well, and they did, a 0-0 away from home is never the most secure result in Europe (although I saw nothing from Inter which would make me think they could win at OT) and it read a bit strangely to be crtisicising a solid 1-0 home win.


----------



## iROBOT (Feb 25, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Well I am a Utd fan but I kind of agree with you. Although United played well, and they did, a 0-0 away from home is never the most secure result in Europe (although I saw nothing from Inter which would make me think they could win at OT) and it read a bit strangely to be crtisicising a solid 1-0 home win.



I know you are....

No criticism of Man U, they played a very good game against the Italian champions (never easy). 0-0 is a result that you can work with at OT.

My beef is with the "journalists" (TV/Radio and press) just wish these cunting journo's did their fucking jobs properly.


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 25, 2009)

hektik said:


> i would agree with you about bendtner: i think the most infuriating thing about him is that sometimes his first touch and vision is marvellous - but it seems to desert him when he is close to goal. Also, he needs to make decisions quicker: a lot of our counter attacks last night borke down with him where he held onto the ball just that little too long, meaning that we lost impetus, and then had to pass it sideways and build again.
> 
> denilson is maturing into a fine player: i've been really impressed with him this season - he's really taken on the mantle of responsibility in cesc's absence: he was everywhere, fighting for every ball, and involved in everything.



a lot of fans don't realise he is (just) 21.  It's very very tough playing the target man in the premiership - and he is maturing very nicely.  I remember Frank Stapleton, as a young centre forward, hitting the ball into the north bank from about 4 yards late on in a league cup semi final against Liverpool - when it looked easier to score - and he got terrible stick for a long time as a youngster at Arsenal.  He didn't trun out to be such a bad player though, did he!!

Mourinho has tracked Bendtner for years and Bayern has also been after him for the past 2 summers.  The former's interest is probably because he realises how rare big centre forwards are that are mobile.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 2, 2009)

Bit of a pisser now that Villa are dropping points  we can't capitalise on it.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2009)

Big changes from Wenger tonight but having been at the Emirates on Saturday I can understand why. Bendtner and Eboue came on and instantly gave us a more direct style, while two of those who have been dropped had very poor games; Vela looked lightweight, especially when receiving the ball from a withdrawn attacking mid left position with two men in front of him, while Diaby just had a shocker, plain and simple.

But dropping RvP? That's a big one. I can only assume he's knackered.

Apart from that - a pretty bold and interesting line-up for a winter away game in the Norf. Song should give a bit of bite in midfield alongside Denilson and Arshavin needs to just carry on from where he left on Saturday. He was our only player who offered real penetration during that game.

So, it's West Brom. Surely we can score against them? Surely even Bendtner can score against them?


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes he bloody can!!!

Pretty simple strike from Bendtner on the edge of the box and Carson looks like a fool again. The drought is over.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2009)

And now my stream has died and it looks like we've let in a goal according to the Beeb.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 3, 2009)

Diamond said:


> And now my stream has died and it looks like we've let in a goal according to the Beeb.



Yeah,its 1-1.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2009)

Stream's back up. This game's worth watching. Both sides are committed to attacking and both look a little incompetent atm. Translates into lots of chances.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2009)

Feel like I'm talking to myself here, but fuck it, it alleviates a bit of the tension.

Toure with a firm header from a great whipped Arshavin free kick cross from the left and it's 2-1 despite us having just put in a good 15 minutes of shocking play. We do not deserve this lead.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2009)

Bendtner on the hattrick!!

Route one from Toure I think, good take and nice finish. God knows what Scott Carson was doing. And to think he once started for England.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Mar 3, 2009)

West brom are fucking shite.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2009)

Arshavin with two decent chances, the second one with great quick feet, I wouldn't be surprised if he scores tonight. Importantly they look like they're enjoying themselves tonight.


----------



## pboi (Mar 3, 2009)

the arse to go on one and villa to run out of steam? yes please


----------



## pboi (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=31332&part=sports

for the game


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2009)

pboi said:


> the arse to go on one and villa to run out of steam? yes please



Hopefully. But despite all the chances we still look fragile. Let's just enjoy the goals for the moment, eh?


----------



## pboi (Mar 3, 2009)

i still hate bendtner.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 3, 2009)

Good performance. Still look a bit fragile, full backs still poor but Bendtner coming into a good run of form and Arshavin was unlucky not to score. The best part of the result is putting pressure on Villa, although their game should not be too tough now that Robinho and Bellamy are out.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 3, 2009)

pboi said:


> i still hate bendtner.



Shame, he's good now at 20, imagine what he'd be at 25 to 27?

Missed the game so cant comment but a little relived (to say the least)

However, one swallow doth not a summer make.


----------



## jugularvein (Mar 3, 2009)

thank god we scored some goals


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 3, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Shame, he's good now at 20, imagine what he'd be at 25 to 27?
> 
> Missed the game so cant comment but a little relived (to say the least)
> 
> However, one swallow doth not a summer make.



He's 21 - very very young for a big centre forward.  Had a good game tonight.  Should have been 5 or 6-1.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 4, 2009)

jugularvein said:


> thank god we scored some goals


I know,another goaless game tonight woulda given us the unwanted record of becomming the 1st top league club to go 5 consecetive games without scoring a goal,shame we cant play W.Brom every week


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 4, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> He's 21 - very very young for a big centre forward.  Had a good game tonight.  Should have been 5 or 6-1.



I stand corrected.

A lot of our games should have been 5 or 6 this season. I know blaming luck is a bit rum of me, but have you lot noticed how many times we've hit the bar this season? Seems to happen every game.


----------



## chieftain (Mar 4, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> A lot of our games should have been 5 or 6 this season. I know blaming luck is a bit rum of me, but have you lot noticed how many times we've hit the bar this season? Seems to happen every game.



Perhaps you should shoot ever so slightly more on target


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 4, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> A lot of our games should have been 5 or 6 this season. I know blaming luck is a bit rum of me, but have you lot noticed how many times we've hit the bar this season? Seems to happen every game.


Think we've hit the bar more than any other Prem club this season,need bigger goals


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 4, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Perhaps you should shoot ever so slightly more on target



Yup...Footballs a simple game isnt it? 



Gingerman said:


> Think we've hit the bar more than any other Prem club this season,need bigger goals



Really? That wouldnt surprise me.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 5, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> A lot of our games should have been 5 or 6 this season. I know blaming luck is a bit rum of me, but have you lot noticed how many times we've hit the bar this season? Seems to happen every game.



He didn't hit the bar against West Brom - he hit the post.  I missed the first 10 mins of the 2nd half as had to pick one of the kids up - watched it later and couldn't believe how many chances we'd missed in that 10 mins.

I think Arsenal nearly always have more shots than other team so I guess the woodwork percentage will be higher.  Theo possibly back for Sunday.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 5, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> He didn't hit the bar against West Brom - he hit the post.  I missed the first 10 mins of the 2nd half as had to pick one of the kids up - watched it later and couldn't believe how many chances we'd missed in that 10 mins.
> 
> I think Arsenal nearly always have more shots than other team so I guess the woodwork percentage will be higher.  Theo possibly back for Sunday.



Bar/post pha! It's all the same result mister....No fucking goals....



You wanna fight?


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 5, 2009)

your crossbar won't stay up without the posts 

Walcott and Eduardo back for Sunday.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 5, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> your crossbar won't stay up without the posts
> 
> Walcott and Eduardo back for Sunday.



 Moot point..

Pendant! 

Excellent, if they play anything like the Youth Team tonight we should have no worries.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 8, 2009)

Eduardo


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 8, 2009)

Chelsea in the semis mmm,big week ahead,poss Champ league quarter final and 4th place up for grabs.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 9, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Eduardo





The green shoots of recovery....?

lol

Lets hope so, I've missed seeing the Arse' play like that.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 9, 2009)

That Eduardo goal was something special.

Still hope Hull gub you in the 6th round, though.


----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 11, 2009)

Whose nervous for the Roma game then? 

Thought we did well against them at the Emirates, although we should have scored more, it's going to be intimidating tonight though...


----------



## hektik (Mar 11, 2009)

nuffsaid said:


> Whose nervous for the Roma game then?



mega nervous.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

nah, we'll shit em. 3-0.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 11, 2009)

No Totti and, more importantly, no De Rossi they'll be in a very weak state. Should be straightforward. Should be..........


----------



## chieftain (Mar 11, 2009)

Calm your nerves chaps, you'll beat Roma no problem. Remember (the 1st leg) they couldn't pass the ball.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2009)

hektik said:


> mega nervous.


Quietly confident with just a hint of nervousness lurking in the background,beat them 3-1 at their place in 2002,similar result will be v welcome,could poss have no Italian teams in the quarter-finals with all the English clubs going through


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2009)

Fuck me,we're all over the place,need to get a fuckin grip


----------



## hektik (Mar 11, 2009)

argh argh argh.

so nerve wracking.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2009)

Only need a feckin goal,then they'd have to score 2 more to go through.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2009)

Bollix extra-time and poss penalties,


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

think we can still nick it.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2009)

Been poor compared to the other English teams


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

yes. noticeably.


----------



## hektik (Mar 11, 2009)

argh penalties.

i cant look


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Eduardo


----------



## hektik (Mar 11, 2009)

bollox. eduardo misses.


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 11, 2009)

all even now....exciting stuff...


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sudden death


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeaaaah


----------



## scooter (Mar 11, 2009)

Bad week for Italy


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2009)

Fuck off


----------



## swampy (Mar 11, 2009)

w00t


----------



## hektik (Mar 11, 2009)

thank fuck for that!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

kin ell


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 11, 2009)

good job Clichy didn't take one.  I lost count of his mistakes tonight.  Both he and Denilson had great trouble passing to their own side.  Roma were awful and just there for the taking.

Thank God for penalties.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 11, 2009)

Me poor aul heart,poorest performance of the English teams in Urop but fuck it we're through.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Roma were awful and just there for the taking.



Sadly the ROma team that went to the Emirates turned up instead of the one that was at the San Siro a week past Sunday turned up.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 11, 2009)

that doesn't make sense


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 11, 2009)

your starter for 10


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> that doesn't make sense



The Roma team that you at the Emirates was awful, looked out of their depth and frankly escaped a hiding. And yet three days later Roma played Inter, and were 3-1 up and playing brilliant football. Sadly with the help of a shite defence and a penalty that even Liverpool would be ashamed of Inter equalised. Then tonight it was the same pretty poor team that played at the emirates whe returned.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 11, 2009)

oh I see

thanks for the translation.

Toure should have saved us all the bother by scoring at the end.  Having said that, good to see Baptista is as completely crap as ever.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Having said that, good to see Baptista is as completely crap as ever.



And yet he's had some brilliant games in Serie A this season.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 11, 2009)

find that hard to believe

His chest and legs are made of rubber.  Has the worst first touch I think I've ever seen.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 11, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> find that hard to believe
> 
> His chest and legs are made of rubber.  Has the worst first touch I think I've ever seen.



Seriously, he's had some good games, I did wonder at times if it was the same Baptista. He's had some shite games too mind.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 12, 2009)

That sounds like him!!

Too nice a guy to be a footballer.  He was dreadful for Arsenal.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 12, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> That sounds like him!!
> 
> Too nice a guy to be a footballer.  He was dreadful for Arsenal.



He scored the winner againast Lazio in November, makes him fairly popular.


----------



## STFC (Mar 12, 2009)

Cowardly Roma cunts have been at it again I see. I notice they don't do much when they come over here.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 12, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> He scored the winner againast Lazio in November, makes him fairly popular.



Im sure it does.  Rumour has it Wenger was keen to buy him but Real Madrid wanted too much.  I said to my son - must have been more than £7.50 then.


----------



## hektik (Mar 12, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> find that hard to believe
> 
> His chest and legs are made of rubber.  Has the worst first touch I think I've ever seen.



have you watched adebayor this season ?


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 12, 2009)

STFC said:


> Cowardly Roma cunts have been at it again I see. I notice they don't do much when they come over here.



Don't they? So you missed the stuff on Holloway Road after the game at the Emirates? And as for cowardly? You might want a word with your mates on the Curva Nord, they're hardly 'saints'. Plenty of knife, axe and hammer users amongst your mates too, and something i've nearly been on the end of, so come down of your high horse. 
Then again when English teams play IRRidiculous and co are too busy trying to get up their arses than actually have a row.... 

Do you actually know what happened last night or are you just regurgitating the article in the Times?


----------



## STFC (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah I heard they had a go at a pub but in all the times they've been over here they never seem to do much. I went to the pre-season friendly against them at West Ham a couple of years back and they were cowering behind the police on the way back to the tube after the game. Proper shithouses that day.

On the radio this morning a bloke was talking about being on a coach that was ambushed. One bloke was stabbed.

The only reason they get away with it at home is because the police are so clueless and it's easy for them to pick off normal fans. I've seen them roaming about on the bridge with crash helmets on, carrying clubs and knives. Very brave. I know most Italian clubs are similar, but they are the biggest knife merchants going.


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 12, 2009)

STFC said:


> Yeah I heard they had a go at a pub but in all the times they've been over here they never seem to do much. I went to the pre-season friendly against them at West Ham a couple of years back and they were cowering behind the police on the way back to the tube after the game. Proper shithouses that day.
> 
> On the radio this morning a bloke was talking about being on a coach that was ambushed. One bloke was stabbed.
> 
> The only reason they get away with it at home is because the police are so clueless and it's easy for them to pick off normal fans. I've seen them roaming about on the bridge with crash helmets on, carrying clubs and knives. Very brave. I know most Italian clubs are similar, but they are the biggest knife merchants going.



Well how did hundreds get from the city centre to Old Trafford the other year? They were there, pretty clearly there. You know in Italy it's a 'stadium' thing and not about traipsing miles away. They turned up at OT. I was at the Boro game a few years ago, there was a mob there but no Boro when I was speaking to the ASR lads I know. I know not many bothered for the friendly v West Ham.

Aye a coach was ambushed, and yeah someone got a knife in the leg, don't condone it. But given your mates have been seen with axes and hammers and i've seen them then the moral high ground isn't very high. I don't like the knife users, the lads I drink with don't use them, there's plenty Roma who don't use them. There's sadly a good few who do. I've been with plenty of ASR who are happy to go at knife users, and i've seen a few older ASR heads 'discuss' with some of the younger users. 

The helmet thing is common all over Italy, i've seen verona and Atalanta with them aswell as Livorno. I've seen Laziale with an axe, not nice.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 14, 2009)

Italians make me laugh.

Do all the hard boys go missing during wars?  Didn't they get trounced by abysinnians with spears?

Yellow streaks once again if you ask me.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 14, 2009)

hektik said:


> have you watched adebayor this season ?



there isn't a centre forward in europe as bad as baptista


----------



## pboi (Mar 14, 2009)

bendtner


----------



## Diamond (Mar 14, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Italians make me laugh.
> 
> Do all the hard boys go missing during wars?  Didn't they get trounced by abysinnians with spears?
> 
> Yellow streaks once again if you ask me.



They only managed to get revenge by using poison gas.

Classy.

Awful, awful challenge by Diouf on Almunia just now. Should have been red but now he's given the yellow there's no chance of him getting the ban he deserves. Could have been another Eduardo. Allardyce's teams play disgusting football. To think he was once in the running for England manager.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, that was gorgeous.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 14, 2009)

Brilliant, brilliant goal from Arshavin.

A perfect demonstration of the effective, rather than the decorative, stepover allowing him to beat his man by the byline to the left of the goal before thundering it home into the far top corner from a ridiculous angle.

It reminded me of a simpler version of some of RvP's fantastic goals at Highbury.


----------



## pboi (Mar 14, 2009)

he is so shit Bendtner, when will people learn.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 14, 2009)

He's not as bad as he appears. He just needs time and patience from the Emirates crowd. Which at the moment he's not getting. In fact the level of abuse that our team has got at home this season has been totally counter-productive. I have no doubt that it's influenced our form this season.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 14, 2009)

The only thing wrong with Bendtner is his finishing. He gets in great positions routinely. If he improves his finishing he'll be Drogba MK II, the complete forward.

ETA: I guess the great positions he gets in actually hurt him wrt the crowds. When a forward is merely anonymous he doesn't get nearly as much stick, even though he's just as ineffective.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 14, 2009)

Well that certainly sent a message to Villa.

Song is rapidly improving too. When all is well I'd like to see him in midfield with Fabregas.


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 14, 2009)

absolutely.  As Ive said before, Stapleton was exactly the same.  Bendtner's movement, first touch and team play is great.  He set up the first goal but just couldn't keep composure in front of goal.

The worst finish today was walcott's when clean through.

Played great today though.  Adebayor ready in a week and Fabregas in two.  Looking much more positive now.

Song was absolutely outstanding today.


----------



## pboi (Mar 14, 2009)

Song should be defender with either toure or gallas. diaby ... now he should be the next viera


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 14, 2009)

Song should not be a defender.  He's not quick  enough.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 15, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Well that certainly sent a message to Villa.
> 
> Song is rapidly improving too. When all is well I'd like to see him in midfield with Fabregas.



Only gonna say this the once,cooommmmeeeee oooonnnnn the Spuds today,that is all


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 15, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Only gonna say this the once,cooommmmeeeee oooonnnnn the Spuds today,that is all





Bump

couldn't bring myself to type that.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 15, 2009)

Good job spuds, fall apart again now plz.

ETA: I didn't mean RIGHT NOW GUYS.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 15, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Bump
> 
> couldn't bring myself to type that.


 Felt dirty cheering them on today  big de-lousing job tonight anyway advantage us


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 15, 2009)

strange afternoon in the pub. gooners cheering spuds goals. spuds fans looking like they wish their team would lose if they didn't need the points.

back into 4th  normal service is resumed.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 16, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Felt dirty cheering them on today  big de-lousing job tonight anyway advantage us





Paulie Tandoori said:


> strange afternoon in the pub. gooners cheering spuds goals. spuds fans looking like they wish their team would lose if they didn't need the points.
> 
> back into 4th  normal service is resumed.



It'll be hard to forgive AV for putting us through that.

I still feel dirty.....


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2009)

Worst dive ever? Id give it a 9 outa 10


----------



## Discordia (Mar 16, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Worst dive ever? Id give it a 9 outa 10




If that's a 9/10 you've gotta show the 10/10!

Such nonsense should get you banned for 10 games or something, ludicrous.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 16, 2009)

Discordia said:


> If that's a 9/10 you've gotta show the 10/10!
> 
> Such nonsense should get you banned for 10 games or something, ludicrous.


Most divers at least make a bit of contact with their opponent


----------



## squirmy the 2nd (Mar 16, 2009)

keiran gibbs plays tomorrow night.

i'm not sure about gibbs, gets caught out of position far too much but has the pace to get out of trouble.

not worried at all though, bring on the semis!


----------



## Monkfish 2.0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Fedayn said:


> Well how did hundreds get from the city centre to Old Trafford the other year? They were there, pretty clearly there. You know in Italy it's a 'stadium' thing and not about traipsing miles away. They turned up at OT. I was at the Boro game a few years ago, there was a mob there but no Boro when I was speaking to the ASR lads I know. I know not many bothered for the friendly v West Ham.
> 
> Aye a coach was ambushed, and yeah someone got a knife in the leg, don't condone it. *But given your mates have been seen with axes and hammers and i've seen them then the moral high ground isn't very high*. I don't like the knife users, the lads I drink with don't use them, there's plenty Roma who don't use them. There's sadly a good few who do. I've been with plenty of ASR who are happy to go at knife users, and i've seen a few older ASR heads 'discuss' with some of the younger users.
> 
> The helmet thing is common all over Italy, i've seen verona and Atalanta with them aswell as Livorno. I've seen Laziale with an axe, not nice.



I think the Friends and Family of John Dickenson would have to agree about WHU and their history for weapons.



STFC said:


> Yeah I heard they had a go at a pub but in all the times they've been over here they never seem to do much. I went to the pre-season friendly against them at West Ham a couple of years back and they were cowering behind the police on the way back to the tube after the game. Proper shithouses that day.
> 
> On the radio this morning a bloke was talking about being on a coach that was ambushed. One bloke was stabbed.
> 
> The only reason they get away with it at home is because the police are so clueless and it's easy for them to pick off normal fans. I've seen them roaming about on the bridge with crash helmets on, carrying clubs and knives. Very brave. I know most Italian clubs are similar, but they are the biggest knife merchants going.



There was at least one stabbed in the leg at the home game too. Bullying Roma fans steaming the Herbert Chapman tooled up looking for average fans who dont want a ruck anyway....


----------



## Diamond (Mar 17, 2009)

squirmy the 2nd said:


> keiran gibbs plays tomorrow night.
> 
> i'm not sure about gibbs, gets caught out of position far too much but has the pace to get out of trouble.
> 
> not worried at all though, bring on the semis!



I like Gibbs. Like most of our left full backs he's a converted winger which probably explains his positional weakness. I hope Arshavin plays. He was so impressive on Saturday.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 17, 2009)

Any suggestions for good Goodge Street pub with good food and santa on the telly?


----------



## pboi (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=4995e3662b978

the game tonight

Arshavin starts...amazing.


Veetle 4tw


----------



## pboi (Mar 17, 2009)

Arshavin gets beter and better and better. What a pass to make the goal....

So good...he makes people fall over


----------



## Discordia (Mar 17, 2009)

Abou Diaby or Mike Riley - Who was worse?


----------



## strung out (Mar 17, 2009)

phil brown isnt happy.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 17, 2009)

At his shit keeper, one should hope.


----------



## strung out (Mar 17, 2009)

apparently fabregas spat at hull's assistant manager at the end of the game


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 17, 2009)

Id be tempted too

skanky northern git

Id be very surprised if Cesc did that.

Wenger must realise that Vela, Van persie and Eduardo cannot play together - for one they're all left footed but more importantly they do not hold the ball up.  It only improved tonight when Nik came on - we have to play with a big man up there.  Nik once again held it up great in the 25 mins he was on.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 18, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Id be tempted too
> 
> skanky northern git
> 
> ...



Agreed. We need a presence leading the line.

I was worried with RvP tonight. His form seems to have dropped right off in recent games and I haven't seen him be that petulant or drop that deep since his earliest days.

Having said that Arshavin is something else. His maturity and intelligence on the ball really shows up some of the young 'uns.

I also thought it was interesting that he managed to create an understanding with Gibbs so quickly. Could it be the fact that they are both new men?

Certainly some of the more established players didn't look to him as their first option when receiving the ball. I wonder why.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

phew!


----------



## gunneradt (Mar 18, 2009)

Van Persie was awful last night and I haven't seen anyone in our midfield do as many 360s with the ball as Diaby since Brian Talbot played there.  Vela wasn't much better.  Should have brought Bendtner on much earlier than he did - half time would have been better.

The wingers just weren't in the game properly in the first half with the ball not being held up.

Arshavin is gonna be a great signing.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 18, 2009)

Another typical display of bad sportsmanship from Arsene Wenger, talk of the gunners club captain spitting at Hulls assistant Manager.  

what a surprise!!


They may play beautiful football but they have alot to be desired IMO


----------



## tom_craggs (Mar 18, 2009)

I was dubious about Arshavin...thought he might be too similar to what you've already got and a bit lightweight (to be fair though I am nto an Arsenal fan and don't watch them every week) but he does indeed seem to be a fantastic signing. 

I have only watched highlights of Arsenal since he signed but he seems to be at the heart of everything. Impressed.


----------



## Discordia (Mar 18, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Another typical display of bad sportsmanship from Arsene Wenger,


For getting upset at Myhill time-wasting? He patently was, for the entire game.


> talk of the gunners club captain spitting at Hulls assistant Manager.


Allegedly.


> what a surprise!!
> 
> 
> They may play beautiful football but they have alot to be desired IMO


What pure-like-the-driven-snow club do you support?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 18, 2009)

_A statement from Fabregas said: "I categorically deny that I spat at anybody after the match. 

"I have never done this in my whole career on the pitch, so why would I do it when I am not even playing? 

"I can understand the frustration of losing a game to a dubious goal, that has happened to me many times in my career as well, but this is not the fault of me or any of the Arsenal players."_


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

These Hull folk have a proper chip on their shoulder dont they?

The video showing Fab after the match (on Setanta) didnt indicate that he spitted. 

And Hull were time wasting because their goal keeper got booked for it. AW said tha he looked for the Hull manager on his way into the tunnel but he was fraternizing with the supporters so he just went in (simple).

Anyhow, good (if lucky) win, and no doubt another confidence booster for the team.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> AW said tha he looked for the Hull manager on his way into the tunnel but he was fraternizing with the supporters so he just went in (simple).



Well most home managers will walk towards the opposition's manager to shake his hand at final whistle. Ferguson was happy to do that with Benitez on Saturday despite getting humped. Wenger just headed for the tunnel staright away. I thought that was very poor to be honest. Could have been worse I suppose, he could have attacked him a la Alan Pardew.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 18, 2009)

Phil Brown is a total dick. He's complaining about sportsmanship when his team was out of control last night. It's incredible that none of them were sent off the way that they were picking up yellow cards for persistent fouling and time wasting.

I'm listening to his complaint on 5live. He's started off by complaining about:
a) how fabregas was dressed
b) the fact he (the club captain) was congratulating his players on the pitch after the final whistle
c) pictures demonstrating his 'aggression' to the Hull players.
d) then finally explaining that Fabregas spat at the ground rather than at Horton

He's a total fucking showpony.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 18, 2009)

You have to listen to his 5live rant here:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/fa_cup/7950287.stm

The most snivelling, spineless, wriggling performance I've heard from a manager in a long time.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

A total cunt.

He said that Fab was "encroaching" onto the pitch AFTER the game....

And that fucking headpeice with mic.... Obviously full of himself.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Well most home managers will walk towards the opposition's manager to shake his hand at final whistle. Ferguson was happy to do that with Benitez on Saturday despite getting humped. Wenger just headed for the tunnel staright away. I thought that was very poor to be honest. Could have been worse I suppose, he could have attacked him a la Alan Pardew.



The handshake doesnt have to happen in public.

Alan Pardew deserved it (another cunt)


----------



## Discordia (Mar 18, 2009)

IIRC Brown was throwing a hissy fit at the ref at the end, which is probably why Wenger didn't want to go up and shake his hand  It doesn't seem likely Wenger would intentionally snub him, being the winner and all.

ETA: Wow, he actually complained about Fabregas walking on the pitch after the game (shock, horror, Arsenal player walks on Emirates pitch), and, I guess, wearing a leather jacket? Good lord.


----------



## hektik (Mar 20, 2009)

brown is fucking losing it, isn't he?

Quote:

Asked about Wenger's failure to shake his hand at the final whistle, Brown said: "He never does."


oops: 

and more stuff:

Quote:

One, being on the pitch after the game – whether there is a ruling against that I have no idea, but he had no right to be there. Two, dressed in the manner in which he was dressed.Three, the pictures in the national papers verify the aggression he was showing towards *players and staff after the game.

"I could go on, but I'm not one for *crying over spilt milk...[/b]


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/mar/19/hull-arsenal-fabregas-spitting

what a fucking stain. the way he dressed? coming from a man who wears a headset. dick.

and pictures? I have only seen one picture, used ad infinitum across all the media. it's hardly conclusive proof.

what a dick.


----------



## nuffsaid (Mar 20, 2009)

So anyway......

What do folks think about the CL draw? Bit of luck there, Villareal...woohoo.

ManU after though if we beat them. Shame Arshavin is cup tied...

Liv Chels


----------



## chegrimandi (Mar 20, 2009)

best draw we could have got, especially with second leg back at the grove...still a job to be done though.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 20, 2009)

nuffsaid said:


> So anyway......
> 
> What do folks think about the CL draw? Bit of luck there, Villareal...woohoo.
> 
> ...


Decent draw,was hoping for Villareal or Porto,shame about Arshavin


----------



## Diamond (Mar 20, 2009)

hektik said:


> brown is fucking losing it, isn't he?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...




The picture in the newspapers is a cropped version of this image:







which shows that Fabregas is well ahead of the group of Hull players and probably looking at the crowd/his own teammates.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 22, 2009)

After seeing Villa's abject performance at Anfield today, if we dont get 4th place,may as well give up.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 24, 2009)

woo hoo! just got my semi final tickets


----------



## Diamond (Mar 25, 2009)

Ditto. The very kind jugularvein's pulled some strings and we're off to Wembley. Brilliant.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 29, 2009)

There's a brilliant article in the Observer Sport Monthly today about the 1989 season climax at Anfield. Prolly the best footie article I've ever read. Seek it out.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 29, 2009)

Diamond said:


> There's a brilliant article in the Observer Sport Monthly today about the 1989 season climax at Anfield. Prolly the best footie article I've ever read. Seek it out.



Cheers for that,will seek it out,cant believe its 20yrs ago this year.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 29, 2009)

Diamond said:


> There's a brilliant article in the Observer Sport Monthly today about the 1989 season climax at Anfield. Prolly the best footie article I've ever read. Seek it out.


was the month before i moved to london. i moved in with a scouser who said that he'd cried that night. i laughed my head off tbh


----------



## hektik (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/mar/29/arsenal-liverpool-1989-football


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 31, 2009)

hektik said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/mar/29/arsenal-liverpool-1989-football



That's a stonking read. Thanks.

Brings it all back, tinged with some sadness as that period of Arsenal league success didnt end up with us in Europe. I would have loved to have seen Gorgeous George pit his wits on the continent.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 31, 2009)

RIP Rocky,8th anniversary.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 31, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> RIP Rocky,8th anniversary.




That's a really good video.

Bad news on RvP today. Looks like he's knackered himself again.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 31, 2009)

Diamond said:


> That's a really good video.
> 
> Bad news on RvP today. Looks like he's knackered himself again.




 Bendtner and Diaby as well apparently,dontcha love International week?


----------



## hektik (Apr 6, 2009)

great result at the weekend: was good to see cesc and adebayor back...am looking forward to the match on tuesday. on bastard itv4 again - they always choose the man u for the main channel.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 6, 2009)

hektik said:


> great result at the weekend: was good to see cesc and adebayor back...am looking forward to the match on tuesday. on bastard itv4 again - they always choose the man u for the main channel.



quite right too....the peoples choice

They prob don't bother taking their cameras down we're in the big games that often


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 6, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> quite right too....the peoples choice
> 
> They prob don't bother taking their cameras down we're in the big games that often



Cheers for beating the Villa....


----------



## jugularvein (Apr 6, 2009)

REDaction have sorted out the Islington Academy for tomorrow night's game with villareal. 

free entry 

http://www.arsenal-world.co.uk/news/loadnews.asp?cid=TMNW&id=440623


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2009)

it's not tomorrow, it's tuesday. and carlsberg is only £2.90 a pint!!!! 



think i'll stick with me local tbh tho thanx


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 7, 2009)

hektik said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/mar/29/arsenal-liverpool-1989-football



Thanks for that, great read. A momentus season and in so many ways the end of an era.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice goal from Senna


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2009)

horrow show of a half of football. one down, 2 players crocked, 3 booked....


----------



## pboi (Apr 7, 2009)

sublime from Ade. esp for such a big man


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 7, 2009)

Happy with that result,game of 2 halves sums up the game.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 7, 2009)

phew, brilliant goal and an improved performance.


----------



## Biffo (Apr 7, 2009)

Fantastic goal by Adebayour but Gallas out for the season.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 7, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Cheers for that,will seek it out,cant believe its 20yrs ago this year.



i was there - ticket's in a frame beside me now


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 7, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Fantastic goal by Adebayour but Gallas out for the season.



...great goal but he was truly chronic in the first half - back to his lazy best.  Song and Denilson were terrific as was Toure.  Think Cesc was a little too far forward today.  We should have won it second half but it's ours for the taking now.

What a shame Arshavin can't play - 4-2-3-1 didn't work as well with Nasri.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> i was there - ticket's in a frame beside me now


Collectors item that.


----------



## hektik (Apr 8, 2009)

adebayor's goal was class: but i agree about his work rate in the 1st half....but then again we were pretty shocking as a whole in the 1st half - i think the injuries to almunia and then gallas disrupted us and made us nervier than we needed to be.

the 2nd leg should be great: am currently refreshing the website, trying to get tickets...


----------



## hektik (Apr 8, 2009)

hektik said:


> the 2nd leg should be great: am currently refreshing the website, trying to get tickets...




and get them I did!

YEAH.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 8, 2009)

Shame about Gallas,playing quite well atm.


----------



## jugularvein (Apr 9, 2009)

incredible character in this game - to stick to our game and finally outplay them. 

one of the best games of football i've seen in a long time.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 9, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7988895.stm


----------



## Diamond (Apr 11, 2009)

Look like Djorou's knackered too now. Can we bring Havard Norveidt back from his loan? It looks like we might need to.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 11, 2009)

That's as good a scrappy goal as you'll ever see. Arshavin with the quick thinking, Walcott with a nice finish.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2009)

Man we're awful today. Going to use up a good portion of our luck if we get 3 points out of this!


----------



## Diamond (Apr 11, 2009)

Silvestre is shite, shite, shite.

We're going to have bring Cesc off soon, he looks exhausted.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Silvestre is shite, shite, shite.
> 
> We're going to have bring Cesc off soon, he looks exhausted.



Goal+Assist, hah!


----------



## Diamond (Apr 11, 2009)

That is why I'm not a football manager.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice to see Arshavin get on the scoresheet.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 11, 2009)

Gotta be the most undeserved 4-1 in a while, heh. Thought we were totally buggered after that first half.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 11, 2009)

Song deserves that. Most improved player this season for me. I remember him getting murdered against Pompey a few seasons back. He's a completely different prospect these days.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 11, 2009)

Song was absolutely outstanding again.

Wigan were not in the 2nd half - substitutions were well timed.  Kieran Gibbs was very lucky not to get a red card though.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 11, 2009)

Happy St Totteringham's Day everyone


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 11, 2009)

Shame we had that crappy spell,be in contension for the title if we had'nt, the Prem inform team atm.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.premierleague.com/page/FormGuide
Wayhay top of the er League ;-),Happy St Totteringham's day btw.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 13, 2009)

I just checked out Arshavin's performance/goal/assist stats are. You should take a look.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 13, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7976998.stm
Villareal without Senna for Wed night.


----------



## pboi (Apr 13, 2009)

Diamond said:


> I just checked out Arshavin's performance/goal/assist stats are. You should take a look.



link?


----------



## jugularvein (Apr 13, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/7976998.stm
> Villareal without Senna for Wed night.



bloody fucking get in


----------



## bigbry (Apr 14, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Song was absolutely outstanding again.
> 
> Wigan were not in the 2nd half - substitutions were well timed.  *Kieran Gibbs was very lucky not to get a red card though*.



Very, very, very lucky in fact.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 14, 2009)

bigbry said:


> Very, very, very lucky in fact.



depends.

I belive the new rule is that the attacking player (who's just been fouled) must have a clear chance on goal. As our goalkeeper had the ball covered then that would constitute (in the refs eyes) not having a clear chance on goal. It's not just about the last defender this year. Still, they do get given and Gibbs would have (morally) deserved it. 

What's up with the Arse these days? Crap in the first half, sublime in the second. However, I am liking the new determination in the team nonetheless. It's the one thing we've been missing over the past few years and I'm hoping it sticks.


----------



## pboi (Apr 14, 2009)

Wenger has always been the master of the team talk at half time,


its just these young uns respond more than the old team


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 14, 2009)

3 biggies comming up in the next 7days,Villareal on Wed,FA semi-final agin Chelsea on Sat and Liverpool away next Tue,we'll be either happy little bunnies after that lot or pig sick.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> FA semi-final agin Chelsea on Sat



Odds?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Odds?




http://sports.williamhill.com/bet/EN/betting/t/129/English-FA-Cup.html


----------



## Diamond (Apr 14, 2009)

After seeing Gibbs get torn to pieces on Saturday I'm really worried that our defence just won't hold up. Especially if we play Silvestre at centre-back ahead of Song.

With our weak defence and them missing Senna, it should be a fantastic attacking match.


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 14, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Odds?



http://bettingzone.oddschecker.com/football/english/fa-cup/arsenal-v-chelsea/win-market

all bookmakers


----------



## Diamond (Apr 15, 2009)

Had a bit of a silly flutter on this one. A few quid on Arsenal to win 3-1.

But, I do think that's a realistic scoreline. I think they will probably score and we will score at least one more than them.

Getting a bit nervous now though.


----------



## pboi (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=49dd52c1ec520

for the best quality stream of this.   god love Veetle.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a bad start for the English teams


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 15, 2009)

Job done Shame its United in the semi,woulda prefered Porto,aw well bring on the hype


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 15, 2009)

Chelsea- FA Cup
Liverpool -Prem
Middlesborough -Prem
Man Utd - CL
Portsmouth - Prem
Man Utd- CL
Chelsea- Prem
Man Utd- Prem
Next 8 fixtures


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

decent result, pretty good performance overall i thought. here we go then.....


----------



## Diamond (Apr 15, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Chelsea- FA Cup
> Liverpool -Prem
> Middlesborough -Prem
> Man Utd - CL
> ...



We'll destroy United's season.

We've got their number.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (Apr 16, 2009)

Diamond said:


> We'll destroy United's season.
> 
> We've got their number.



Registers 8.9 on the giddy meter!


----------



## Diamond (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm off to the new Wembley for the first time today. Should be mint. Will report back.


----------



## jugularvein (Apr 18, 2009)

come on you GUNNERS !!


----------



## agricola (Apr 18, 2009)

arse 1 chelski 0

listening to it on radio, a deflection off cashley apparently.


----------



## Discordia (Apr 18, 2009)

Off his hand too!

That would've been a shitty red though, even for Cashley.


----------



## mack (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice patient play by Arsenal - trying to play it on the floor but the pitch is awful.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 18, 2009)

agricola said:


> listening to it on radio



same here


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 18, 2009)

1-1!


----------



## mack (Apr 18, 2009)

Keeper should have saved that!


----------



## gabi (Apr 18, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> same here



http://www.tv2free.com/ch1.html

^^ good link

The commentary during the game is english. Half time is awesome though - arabs in robes talking about lampard and walcott.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 18, 2009)

gabi said:


> http://www.tv2free.com/ch1.html
> 
> ^^ good link
> 
> The commentary during the game is english. Half time is awesome though - arabs in robes talking about lampard and walcott.



lol,thanks. I'm ok with listening to the radio atm.


----------



## pboi (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=49dd52c1ec520

best stream you will find by far


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2009)

Shit


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 18, 2009)

Unlucky Arsenal.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 18, 2009)

Drogba's def got our number,wonder why Wenger did'nt start with Arshavin and Nasri and then put them on with fuck all time to do anything?Keeping them fresh for Liverpool on Tue? Wtf,not as if beating them will win us the title now is it?,Villa's inability to win a game atm will prob ensure us 4th place this season anyway,dissappointing result and performance all round.


----------



## pboi (Apr 18, 2009)

think Arshavin should started personally


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 19, 2009)

baws


----------



## Discordia (Apr 19, 2009)

Arshavin doesn't defend very much. He probably would've started if our defence wasn't gutted, but oh well. Still pretty unconvinced by Diaby. Moments of brilliance but is poor too often, getting caught in possession pointlessly usually.

Pitch was an absolute disgrace. Like some Blue Square club's pitch. Actually that's unfair to Blue Square clubs. I wonder how bad it's going to be for today's match?

Also we need to stop conceding long balls over the defence, arg. Fabianski may have looked a fool but he didn't have too much choice, it was 1 on 1 regardless, which isn't his fault. First goal should've been stopped though.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 19, 2009)

Cannot understand the team selection at all.

To leave out Song and Arshavin and play Van Persie wide is criminal.  Diaby was hopless in that position - didn't seem to know where he should have been playing.  Denilson is not as good as Song.

Chelsea have no pace and we should have gone at them down the flanks and we had the players to do that.  The game was there for the winning but I cant help feel he had one eye on Tuesday - can't understand that!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 19, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Cannot understand the team selection at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea have no pace and we should have gone at them down the flanks and we had the players to do that.  The game was there for the winning but I cant help feel he had one eye on Tuesday - can't understand that!!!


Exactly,the result on Tue will be more important to the Scousers than us,could understand if we were still in with a shout for the title,looking at Fabianski yesterday its a shame Wenger did'nt take a punt on Given back in Jan.


----------



## pboi (Apr 21, 2009)

http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=49dd52c1ec520

best stream you will get


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2009)

0-1 wonder will we hang on?Fabianski playing a blinder atm.


----------



## pboi (Apr 21, 2009)

Wenger will have them playing much better after half time. He always does 

go on Arshavin. different class. such execution


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=49dd52c1ec520
> 
> best stream you will get



http://www.iraqgoals.net/ch3.html 
not bad either..
I reckon we gonna do youse in the second half


----------



## pboi (Apr 21, 2009)

honestly, that stream is shit compared to veetle.


try it


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2009)

Arsenal players musta left their minds back in the dressing room


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 21, 2009)

pboi said:


> honestly, that stream is shit compared to veetle.
> 
> 
> try it


tbh.. we've never lost this season when ive watched it on Iraq stream...
feckin superstition now

lookin like we wont again!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 21, 2009)

Great goal!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 21, 2009)

hat trick arshavin at anfield.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2009)

3-3!!!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2009)

Can see why United gave us Silvestre ffs!!!!


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 21, 2009)

4 for the Russian genius!!!!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 21, 2009)

4-3 arsenal!!!!!! All 4 to arshavin


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2009)

he's not a bad player is he?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 21, 2009)

4 fucking all! Worra game


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 21, 2009)

4-4 jeeez


----------



## Epico (Apr 21, 2009)

What is going on?!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 21, 2009)

no fucking way, 4-4


----------



## pboi (Apr 21, 2009)

best league in the world


----------



## softybabe (Apr 21, 2009)

worra game!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 21, 2009)

Not fucking good enough 

I loathe being an Arsenal supporter.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope Silvestre never plays for us ever again anywhat what a fuckin match,shame Arshavin cant play in europe for us this season


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 21, 2009)

Arshavin getting 4 goals at anfield is a great achievement.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Arshavin getting 4 goals at anfield is a great achievement.



For me too. I bought him for my fantasy team last week.


----------



## mack (Apr 21, 2009)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Arshavin getting 4 goals at anfield is a great achievement.



Absolutely - and they were all well taken goals.  He really does look the business - pity he can't play in the Champions league this year.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2009)

Liverpool 4- Arshenal 4


----------



## Epico (Apr 21, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Liverpool 4- *Arshenal *4



How many newspapers will that be on the back pages of in the morning?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2009)

Epico said:


> How many newspapers will that be on the back pages of in the morning?



Just you wait and see


----------



## Jazzz (Apr 21, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Liverpool 4- Arshenal 4



The tabloids should hire you!


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

Great game Gooners. Never seen Liverpool batter a team so much and concede 4. Fair play. The only Top 4 team to take points off Liverpool this season. 

Beat Utd three times in the next 3 weeks and I'll be happy


----------



## Biffo (Apr 21, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Liverpool 4- Arshenal 4



That's how Slur Alex pronounces Arsenal.


----------



## TitanSound (Apr 21, 2009)

Managed to cath the last 40 minutes at the pub with my housemate. Top second half...wish all games were like that!!! COME ON ARSENAL!


----------



## Diamond (Apr 21, 2009)

What a game.

Haven't been back since Saturday so I'll give you my impression of that.

Generally I totally agree with Gunneradt. Not playing Song or Arshavin was idiotic for two specific and conflicting reasons.

Arsene didn't play Arshavin because he didn't think he was physically or defensively sound enough to cope with the threat from Chelsea's robust midfield.

Arsene didn't play Song because he felt that he needed a bit more nous in attack from someone like Diaby to counteract Essien.

These are conflicting ambitions and they clashed perfectly on  Saturday with Diaby not defensively sound enough to deal with Chelsea's midfield and Van Persie not quick enough and played out of position. It was a perfectly awful solution.

Beyond that our big problem is our defence. We know by now that Kolo's not a leader. On top of that Sagna's confidence is totally destroyed atm. On the other side you have Silvestre who simply is not good enough and Gibbs who is not experienced enough. Behind them you have Fabianski who may have raw talent but certainly nothing else. There are no leaders there. There are no organisers there. With that defence you will concede. As has been proved tonight.

Is this a failure of Wenger's management? It's difficult to say. What is for certain is that the people we have brought in for centre back during his tenure have been, Sol Campbell excepting, awful.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 21, 2009)

The game itself tonight?

Absolutely brilliant. Arshavin is going to prove Wenger's best buy bar Henry. In a way I slightly regret that Liverpool only got a point from that because I would far rather have the Pool to win the league and going on the tenacity of that performance they deserve it.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> What a game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he dos'nt sort it out in the Summer,it will be seen as his biggest failure at the club,not buying a top goalie and defence.


----------



## Voley (Apr 21, 2009)

Arshavin was awesome. Incredible game.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 21, 2009)

Can I just remind everyone that despite all that has happened in the last five days we still have Arshavin.

Andrei Arshavin - the best buy in an Arsenal shirt since possibly Bergkamp?


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Can I just remind everyone that despite all that has happened in the last five days we still have Arshavin.
> 
> Andrei Arshavin - the best buy in an Arsenal shirt since possibly Bergkamp?


Henry?


----------



## Diamond (Apr 21, 2009)

Good shout but I see Henry as more like Cesc - an ongoing project - where with Arshavin we took one of the best players on the continent from under the noses of everyone else - like Bergkamp.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 21, 2009)

ain't working playing Cesc there - drop it.

Alex Song is absolute class and should always be played ahead of denilson and Diaby

Silvestre just doesn't know how to clear his lines - pls let Djourou get fit quickly

Kieran Gibbs is gonna be a lovely player too


----------



## MrSki (Apr 22, 2009)

History heads!!!!

Who was the last motherfucker who popped four in at Anfield

I was in need of mr Nicotine after all that and never found out what was wrong with the 5th goal that almost took me back twenty Years (give or take a month or so) & shake N1 & N$

Fuck me backwards. Can Fergie still think they were not trying to win.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah i was at Anfield last night - absolutely brilliant game - defensively we were all over the shop and while Fabiniski actually had a good game, they guys in front of him didn't. As others have said already, Silvestre was the worst by far. But on the counter-attack we looked great and Arshavin was amazing. Best game of the season that i've been to by far!


----------



## g force (Apr 22, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Can I just remind everyone that despite all that has happened in the last five days we still have Arshavin.
> 
> Andrei Arshavin - the best buy in an Arsenal shirt since possibly Bergkamp?



Henry or Vieira.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 22, 2009)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> Yeah i was at Anfield last night - absolutely brilliant game - defensively we were all over the shop and while Fabiniski actually had a good game, they guys in front of him didn't. As others have said already, Silvestre was the worst by far. But on the counter-attack we looked great and Arshavin was amazing. Best game of the season that i've been to by far!



...really got on my tits the way Silvestre kept playing ridiculous back passes to Fabianski instead of just clearing the damned ball.  Sagna was awful too.

I'm not sure Cesc was offside either at the end but they never showed a replay.  One thing is clear to me - Song and Cesc is a perfect midfield combination and will get better and better - playing Cesc up front nullifies his effect on the game.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2009)

MrSki said:


> History heads!!!!
> 
> Who was the last motherfucker who popped four in at Anfield
> 
> ...



I think League-wise it back in the '40s,Baptista the 'Beast' scored 4 in a League cup match a few years ago,we're kinda in no-mans land as far as the League table is concerned,prob too far ahead of the other Champ League wannabbees and not close enough to break into the top 3.


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 23, 2009)

depends whether we can beat chelsea at home


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.arsenal.com/match/report...th-cup-arsenal-4-1-man-city-report?tab=report
The yoof are in the yoof FA cup final,beat a v good City side as well,will prob meet Liverpool in the final.


----------



## tommers (Apr 26, 2009)

we got into a box today.

come on boro!


----------



## pboi (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=49dd52c1ec520

best link


----------



## agricola (Apr 26, 2009)

Great, great goal by Arsenal there.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice little game that. It's good to see that Arshavin's got the confidence, hopefully next season he'll have the understanding with his teammates too.


----------



## iROBOT (Apr 29, 2009)

bad news on our loanee Lansbury.



> The Iron, desperate for a win to boost their hopes of an end-of-season play-off place, ran out comfortable 3-0 winners against the already-relegated Robins, courtesy of goals from Paul Hayes, Cliff Byrne and Lansbury.
> 
> However the match ended on a sour note, as Cheltenham's Spanish full-back Yuri Berchiche, on loan from Tottenham, went in high, late and two-footed on Lansbury in injury-time.
> 
> ...


http://fourfourtwo.com/news/england/29912/default.aspx

That Spuds player seems like a right nob, losing 3 - 0 and going in like that at extra time??  lets hope that's typical of the judgment of the new crop of evil spuds.....

Get well soon Henri....


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 29, 2009)

Fingers crossed for tonight,we've had a fairly easyish route to the semis,managed to avoid the big boys until now.Feel a hell of a lot more confident if we had Gallas and Arshavin playing.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/apr/28/swine-flu-arsenal-carlos-vela
We get our excuses in early


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 29, 2009)

That was poor,lucky to be 1-0 down 1st leg,going to have to pull out a mighty performance at the Emerites next week.


----------



## hektik (Apr 30, 2009)

it's going to have to be the performance of the season if we are going to get through to the final. we were poor last night, especially diaby and adebayor. We seemed weirdly set up as well: why play diaby on the left, and nasri in the centre, when it would have worked better the other way.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 30, 2009)

I think Arsenal's problem is that they have no Viera / Adams player....if they signed an Essien then they really would be up there...think of the players missing, VP / Eduardo / Rosicky / Arshavin....so much creativity and attacking quality though missing that Makele/Keane/Essien...they need a Vidic at the back as well and they'd be challenging provided they all could stay fit


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 30, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> I think Arsenal's problem is that they have no Viera / Adams player....if they signed an Essien then they really would be up there...think of the players missing, VP / Eduardo / Rosicky / Arshavin....so much creativity and attacking quality though missing that Makele/Keane/Essien...they need a Vidic at the back as well and they'd be challenging provided they all could stay fit


If the moneybag Russian hadna bought Chelsea we prob would have gotton Essien,woulda fitted right in at Arsenal and made a hell of a difference to the team.


----------



## Diamond (May 2, 2009)

Vela's starting today, which is nice. We also have a very interesting subs bench. 

Young Jay Emmanuel-Thomas is there, who is our youth side's captain and already a very imposing figure at 18. I know we've been touting our youth players as the next this and the next that for years but this boy really looks like he has a good chance to compete for the centre midfield place with Denilson and Song next year.


----------



## Diamond (May 2, 2009)

Arshavin's captain!


----------



## Gingerman (May 2, 2009)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...Eduardos-season-over-due-to-fresh-injury.html
Poor lad,hope he comes back next season raring to go.


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2009)

How are you watching it?


----------



## Diamond (May 2, 2009)

http://myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=37516&part=sports


----------



## Diamond (May 2, 2009)

Howler from James. Another assist for Arshavin.


----------



## pboi (May 2, 2009)

http://www.veetle.com/viewChannel.php?cid=49defd7f754fc best strem you wil find


----------



## Diamond (May 2, 2009)

Arshavin wins pen. Bendtner scores. Is that another assist for Arshavin?


----------



## Daniel (May 2, 2009)

Bah my link died, onto radio  it is.

I also missed both goals, one cos of lag, and another cos my laptop froze


----------



## Diamond (May 2, 2009)

I like the fact that the Chinese commentators call Peter Crouch Crouchy


----------



## Diamond (May 2, 2009)

Vela scores. Nice finish. Denilson's injured, possibility of seeing Emmanuel-Thomas.


----------



## pboi (May 2, 2009)

still dont like Bendtner.

Arshavin gets better


----------



## Gingerman (May 2, 2009)

Well thats 4th place garenteed anyway,which considering where we were a few months ago is'nt a bad achievement.


----------



## Daniel (May 3, 2009)

Paper today- Arsene turned down Real Madrid deal, I'm fairly certain Arsene won't be leaving us until his got that Champions League trophy in our cabinet, and I'd love for him to do it in the next 3 years.  Reckon its doable?   I'd like to think so, but my pessimism keeps coming out


----------



## gunneradt (May 3, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Vela's starting today, which is nice. We also have a very interesting subs bench.
> 
> Young Jay Emmanuel-Thomas is there, who is our youth side's captain and already a very imposing figure at 18. I know we've been touting our youth players as the next this and the next that for years but this boy really looks like he has a good chance to compete for the centre midfield place with Denilson and Song next year.



Jay Emmanuel Thomas and Emmanuel Frimpong are absolute class in the midfield and work well as a pair.  Along with Wilshere, the three will be very important players for Arsenal in years to come.


----------



## Gingerman (May 3, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Paper today- Arsene turned down Real Madrid deal, I'm fairly certain Arsene won't be leaving us until his got that Champions League trophy in our cabinet, and I'd love for him to do it in the next 3 years.  Reckon its doable?   I'd like to think so, but my pessimism keeps coming out



Hes got an rather unenviable record when it comes to European finals,lost  cup-winners cup,Uefa and Champs League finals,wonder what other manager has done this?


----------



## hektik (May 5, 2009)

well. thoughts about tonight?

I am not biting my nails at this one to be honest. It's not like normal big games where I am chewing my nails, and my stomach is churning away. To be honest, as much as I hope that we will do it, I just can't see it happening - think we'll concede at some point, and can't see us scoring 3.

Also, see in the papers that adebayor is doing his summer warm-ups for the tabloid press. Hope that we sell him to be honest: he has been very poor this season, and if we can get money for him, I think we should.


----------



## DRINK? (May 5, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Paper today- Arsene turned down Real Madrid deal, I'm fairly certain Arsene won't be leaving us until his got that Champions League trophy in our cabinet, and I'd love for him to do it in the next 3 years.  Reckon its doable?   I'd like to think so, but my pessimism keeps coming out



not beyond possibility though think Utd , Liverpool and chelsea are all more likely to win it in the next 3 years....saying that not that optimistic about tonight have a feeling you f*ckers will score early and then who knows...if Utd score then we will go through though will be tight .....getting butterflies already


----------



## Gingerman (May 5, 2009)

hektik said:


> well. thoughts about tonight?
> 
> I am not biting my nails at this one to be honest. It's not like normal big games where I am chewing my nails, and my stomach is churning away. To be honest, as much as I hope that we will do it, I just can't see it happening - think we'll concede at some point, and can't see us scoring 3.
> 
> Also, see in the papers that adebayor is doing his summer warm-ups for the tabloid press. Hope that we sell him to be honest: he has been very poor this season, and if we can get money for him, I think we should.



http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/europe/8032700.stm

Wenger sounds bullish,wish I could share his confidence,still we've got a small chance considering we're lucky to be going into the tie only 1-0 down,Adebayor was good last season,pushed for and got his wages increased substancially over the summer and has'nt been so good this year,go figure


----------



## Diamond (May 5, 2009)

Well last week was abysmal so it can't be as bad today, right?

The one positive that I think you can realistically take from last week is that it looked as if our main problem was nerves. Hopefully now we're back at the Emirates that won't be such of an issue.


----------



## Daniel (May 5, 2009)

To be bluntly honest, it ain't gona happen is it?  I have the up most faith in Arsenal to play a blinding game, and really put everything into it, but it takes one of Uniteds many talented players to get a goal and we've got a mountain.

I'm in a positive mood and have been all day, I don't think I've been more excited about a game, and I reckon its gona be an amazing game, bring on the final!     I hope


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

I put a small bet on arsenal to win


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2009)

Anyone else disturbed by Lehmann's permanent smile?   I thought Brown's was scary but he has nothing on Lehmann.


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> To be bluntly honest, it ain't gona happen is it?  I have the up most faith in Arsenal to play a blinding game, and really put everything into it, but it takes one of Uniteds many talented players to get a goal and we've got a mountain.
> 
> I'm in a positive mood and have been all day, I don't think I've been more excited about a game, and I reckon its gona be an amazing game, bring on the final!     I hope



I feel the same. I think we can be a great team but our biggest problem is inconsistency. I think that is a result of in-experience though. We do need a few more established players like Arshavin. You can still build a great team from nurtured talent but you need a balance for it to work well.

I'm optimistic about our chances but also prepared for another trophy less season.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2009)

Thats not too good a start


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2009)




----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2009)

Fucked....we are so fucked...what a goal though


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2009)




----------



## agricola (May 5, 2009)

I hate that man, but that was a great free kick.


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2009)

Just seen the replay of the free kick and all I can say is CUNT!


----------



## pboi (May 5, 2009)

greasy cunt


----------



## Woollyredhat (May 5, 2009)

David Beckham style. How many goals do the gunners need to equalise?


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2009)

Woollyredhat said:


> David Beckham style. How many goals do the gunners need to equalise?



They cant - they need four to go through, three will see them go out on the away goals rule.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

Thank fuck I only put a squid on arsenal.


----------



## Discordia (May 5, 2009)

What a poor ref. Touching United player = foul, Vidic humping opposing player = fine.

Not that it matters, would've lost anyway.


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2009)

good goal that, arsenal getting a lesson here


----------



## editor (May 5, 2009)

Look at those pathetic Arsenal fans leaving with half an hour to go.


----------



## Kanda (May 5, 2009)

editor said:


> Look at those pathetic Arsenal fans leaving with half an hour to go.



I've never seen fans leave half hour before!!


----------



## Epico (May 5, 2009)

Arsenal haven't really turned up, I was anticipating another 4-4 scoreline.


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2009)

editor said:


> Look at those pathetic Arsenal fans leaving with half an hour to go.



My thoughts exactly. They are not supporters. You are meant to stick with your team no matter what. I'd kill to be at this game and those twats walk out when the going gets tough.


----------



## N_igma (May 5, 2009)

Now I know they always do leave early but this is fucking ridiculous, plastic fans. 

Penalty, Fletcher out of the final ahahhahahah!


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2009)

most cunty refereeing decision ever

edit:  and wrong as well


----------



## Maurice Picarda (May 5, 2009)

And then they miss an outrageous pen and a glimmer of hope. Cruelly to be dashed, of course, but still.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2009)

That's interesting...


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2009)

Can Arsenal get four? Not without Arshavin I reckon. Maybe if Man Utd lose a couple more players.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2009)

Fucking shite decision.


----------



## Discordia (May 5, 2009)

It's pretty disturbing that these guys are the best referees they can find in Europe.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> My thoughts exactly. They are not supporters. You are meant to stick with your team no matter what. I'd kill to be at this game and those twats walk out when the going gets tough.


And it's the _semi final_ for fuck's sake. I sat through every minute of when we were getting thumped 2-7 at home because I still had a wild, vague hope that the boys would somehow pull through.

Those Arsenal fair-weather fans are basically telling their team, "Give up. You haven't got a hope."

Oh, and the ground looks half empty now. Shit fans. They could at least thank the players for getting so far.


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2009)

Discordia said:


> It's pretty disturbing that these guys are the best referees they can find in Europe.



You can perhaps argue the decision as being an honest mistake from the referee, but sending someone off, for that foul, in these circumstances was outrageous.  

Also how on earth have there been 10+ years of the Champions League and it still is the case that you cannot appeal decisions on the basis that they are wrong?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> You can perhaps argue the decision as being an honest mistake from the referee, but sending someone off, for that foul, in these circumstances was outrageous.
> 
> *Also how on earth have there been 10+ years of the Champions League and it still is the case that you cannot appeal decisions on the basis that they are wrong?*



I was wondering that to.


----------



## hektik (May 5, 2009)

cuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuckcuntfuck


----------



## DRINK? (May 5, 2009)

Great performance by Utd....very professional...arsenal were poor, the fans worse...over the two legs were lucky not to have lost by about 8....


----------



## Discordia (May 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> You can perhaps argue the decision as being an honest mistake from the referee, but sending someone off, for that foul, in these circumstances was outrageous.


In this case I agree, but in general I do dislike how reluctant refs are to send players off. They get away with all sorts of nonsense because it would be their "second yellow", as if that's meant to be a different standard to their first. Completely defeats the purpose of a warning system such as yellow cards. Also, circumstances (will miss final) are, and should be, completely irrelevant. /rant over.


> Also how on earth have there been 10+ years of the Champions League and it still is the case that you cannot appeal decisions on the basis that they are wrong?


Some stupid shit about respecting referees' decisions I suppose. Same bullshit as in cricket.


----------



## Gingerman (May 5, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Great performance by Utd....very professional...arsenal were poor, the fans worse...over the two legs were lucky not to have lost by about 8....



Yep no ifs or buts best team won,desperatly disappointing performance and result,out with a wimper not a bang.2 early goals game fuckin over,we did'nt seem to have the mental strength to get back into it


----------



## iROBOT (May 5, 2009)

Hope the Arsenal players were taking notes, United were unassailable tonight. 

Think we need another three Arshavins.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 5, 2009)

Arsenal's squad today cost 39m, that's the same as most mid table or lower table teams, heck I reckon newcastle's squad must have cost way more than that.

Does Wenger really not have any dosh to spend or is he just trying to prove he can do it without spending?

Arsenal as they are will always be a match for most prem teams but if he wants to win the Champions League he'll need to spend, simple as.


----------



## Gingerman (May 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Arsenal's squad today cost 39m, that's the same as most mid table or lower table teams, heck I reckon newcastle's squad must have cost way more than that.
> 
> Does Wenger really not have any dosh to spend or is he just trying to prove he can do it without spending?
> 
> ...


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2009)

editor said:


> And it's the _semi final_ for fuck's sake. I sat through every minute of when we were getting thumped 2-7 at home because I still had a wild, vague hope that the boys would somehow pull through.
> 
> Those Arsenal fair-weather fans are basically telling their team, "Give up. You haven't got a hope."
> 
> Oh, and the ground looks half empty now. Shit fans. They could at least thank the players for getting so far.



I know. It really annoys me as it just sends out the wrong signal. 

Also I think Wenger KNOWS he has to get signing in the summer. Defence to start as we have good attacking options. Midfield could do with shoring up but with a solid defence their job will be easier.


----------



## iROBOT (May 5, 2009)

39 mill? I dint know that.

This season could have been a disaster. If you'd said mid Nov that we'd lose out to CFC and MU in semi finals and fourth position, I would have taken that to all the Arsenal obituaries being written at the time.

So all in all, not bad for 39 million, but we've seen what adding AA into the mix has done, we need to buy more like him(!)....


----------



## Discordia (May 5, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Does Wenger really not have any dosh to spend or is he just trying to prove he can do it without spending?



Pretty sure he's had approximately zero in the last few years. Nasri & Arshavin indicate he has money again, which is to be expected. Will take a while for that to filter through to a higher quality squad, of course.

Not sure why people have this idea that Arsenal have actually been rich. Where do they think the money for the stadium came from? Seems obvious it came from a combination of bank loans and teensy things like Thierry Henry.

As said, disappointing end, but for a while it looked like it could be oh so much worse.


----------



## gunneradt (May 5, 2009)

agricola said:


> You can perhaps argue the decision as being an honest mistake from the referee, but sending someone off, for that foul, in these circumstances was outrageous.
> 
> Also how on earth have there been 10+ years of the Champions League and it still is the case that you cannot appeal decisions on the basis that they are wrong?



tough ain't it

but then the ref was appalling this evening - and so was the linesman.  Free kick every time the shirtlifter fell over.  The only reason I didn't feel at all sorry for Fletcher was because of the ridiculous free kick that led to the 2nd goal.

Tonight was about individual errors not a poor performance.  You can't legislate for those.


----------



## iROBOT (May 5, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Tonight was about individual errors not a poor performance.  You can't legislate for those.



True. Hopefully these get ironed out with experience. 

With the current ethos, we're all just going to have to be patient and hope they all realise their potential. With the new stadium and the switch to a youth policy, we're locked into this, so we dont have much choice really.


----------



## bigbry (May 6, 2009)

Love to watch Arsenal play and if I have any allegiance to a Premiership team it's the Gunners but I fear for their future after tonight.  Over the two games they were (very) clearly second best .......... and I hate Manure.

I have a premonition that Adebayor, Fabregas and Van Persie will all be on their bikes this close season bound for Italy, Spain and Spain respectively - the last two to Real Madrid.


----------



## agricola (May 6, 2009)

bigbry said:


> Love to watch Arsenal play and if I have any allegiance to a Premiership team it's the Gunners but I fear for their future after tonight.  Over the two games they were (very) clearly second best .......... and I hate Manure.
> 
> I have a premonition that Adebayor, Fabregas and Van Persie will all be on their bikes this close season bound for Italy, Spain and Spain respectively - the last two to Real Madrid.



IMHO (though not a gooner) Adebayor would be no loss, and Real are moving away from buying dutch players.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Fabregas won't leave them I reckon.  He seems pretty attached to the club


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

Adebayor can get lost - utterly useless.  Van Persie is little better in my view - the most unbalanced player Ive ever seen.  I'd much rather see Eduardo and a mixture of Arshavin and Bendtner up front.  Once again, Bendtner did more in 15 minutes than Adebayor did in 90.

I just hope we drop the daft formations for the rest of this season and next and stop playing Diaby, Van Persie and others on the left wing.  And for God's sake put Fabregas back in midfield.  Song is a great foil for Fabregas and way better than Flamini was at 21.


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

editor said:


> And it's the _semi final_ for fuck's sake. I sat through every minute of when we were getting thumped 2-7 at home because I still had a wild, vague hope that the boys would somehow pull through.
> 
> Those Arsenal fair-weather fans are basically telling their team, "Give up. You haven't got a hope."
> 
> Oh, and the ground looks half empty now. Shit fans. They could at least thank the players for getting so far.



You've got a point but you're exaggerating wildly.

How can you call them fair weather fans when they decide every season to stump up around 1500 quid for their season ticket?

Idiot.


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

editor said:


> And it's the _semi final_ for fuck's sake. I sat through every minute of when we were getting thumped 2-7 at home because I still had a wild, vague hope that the boys would somehow pull through.
> 
> Those Arsenal fair-weather fans are basically telling their team, "Give up. You haven't got a hope."
> 
> Oh, and the ground looks half empty now. Shit fans. They could at least thank the players for getting so far.



Do you have a Cardiff season ticket?


----------



## editor (May 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Do you have a Cardiff season ticket?


I'm trying awfully hard to work out your point here, but in answer yo your curious question, no, I don't have a Cardiff season ticket on account of me living over a hundred miles away.

However, when I do see them I give them my full support for the whole 90 minutes, and don't shuffle off the second things go awry.


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

The worst thing tonight was that it felt like a real end to Arsene's experiment over the last few years.

It was conclusive proof that the extra millions that United spent on their squad wasn't necessarily to be that much technically superior, rather it was to ensure that they have a squad that can avoid rare, individual errors that under Champions League competitive scrutiny will cost you the competition. It's a depressing but unavoidable point now that elite european club football has reached the level that it has today. The winners make less mistakes.

I can't see Wenger changing his style though. I'm not even sure that with our business model panning out as it is supposed to we would even have the resources in ten years time, let alone next season, to compete with United financially.

All that we can hope for is that the debt levels of the clubs that have spent irresponsibly come back to haunt them now that their owners are being called in by their bankers for a long conversation.

If that's the case then the spending you've seen from United and others over the last five season will come to an abrupt halt before reversing at some speed.


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

editor said:


> I'm trying awfully hard to work out your point here, but in answer yo your curious question, no, I don't have a Cardiff season ticket on account of me living over a hundred miles away.
> 
> However, when I do see them I give them my full support for the whole 90 minutes, and don't shuffle off the second things go awry.



A hundred miles away!

What enormous distances, truly epic in proportion. It's a wonder that there are any away fans.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> A hundred miles away!
> 
> What enormous distances, truly epic in proportion. It's a wonder that there are any away fans.


About 140 miles actually, but I'm still struggling to find your point here.


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

editor said:


> About 140 miles actually, but I'm still struggling to find your point here.



Well I think it's a bit fucking rich for someone on a bulletin board to call fans who spend 1500 quid a season on seeing their team "shit fans" because he's watched them leaving a stadium early on telly.

"When I do find the time to go I cheer really well, unlike those fair-weathers."

I might have a bit more time for your opinion if I didn't think it was motivated by some sort of pathetic claims to authenticity that are undermined by your own attitude to support.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2009)

shit night, shit result, well done to united cos they undoubtedly deserved the result over 2 legs. lets hope they repeat the chavski trick tbh,


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Do you have any regret about changing grounds, Diamond?

The Emirates doesn't seem as scary a place to go as Highbury somehow.  I mean Hull won there, you'd never have expected that at Highbury which always felt like a real fortress.


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Do you have any regret about changing grounds, Diamond?
> 
> The Emirates doesn't seem as scary a place to go as Highbury somehow.  I mean Hull won there, you'd never have expected that at Highbury which always felt like a real fortress.



Yeah, of course you have some regrets but Highbury was never the most intimidating ground in the first place.

I think there's a lot of after the fact analysis with the Emirates. It's an easy target to pin bad performances upon.

Personally I think the evidence tends to show that modern, elite football matches by and large are unaffected by the environment in which they are played. The game is just too fast and intense for there to be any concentration beyond the space and players around you and the movement of the ball.

There are exceptions of course but they are few and far between.

However I do think you can make an argument that a move from one stadium to another can rupture the identity of a club for a period of time and if that period of time is marked by under achievement then you can find your self perception, as a group, changing in a damaging way. That is the risk we have at the moment.

Look at the players who have left each year since Wiltord.

That does not indicate an ambitious strategy.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

When we went to Highbury I always expected us to get gubbed, but somehow at the Emirates there's not that same fear.  I mean we won there in our survival season and then got a draw this season.  Mind you we were the last team to win at highbury too...


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> When we went to Highbury I always expected us to get gubbed, but somehow at the Emirates there's not that same fear.  I mean we won there in our survival season and then got a draw this season.  Mind you we were the last team to win at highbury too...



That was a catastrophic game that in a lot of ways indicated the deep, underlying problems in our squad which we have failed to address in each season since.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> That was a catastrophic game that in a lot of ways indicated the deep, underlying problems in our squad which we have failed to address in each season since.



The 3-2 one?  Good game for us, but yeah I was flabbergasted when I got up that morning in China and saw we'd won.


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> The 3-2 one?  Good game for us, but yeah I was flabbergasted when I got up that morning in China and saw we'd won.



The one where Sol Campbell walked out on us at half time and subsequently went missing for several days.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> The one where Sol Campbell walked out on us at half time and subsequently went missing for several days.



Yeah that was the 3-2.  Pretty crazy night that...


----------



## editor (May 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Well I think it's a bit fucking rich for someone on a bulletin board to call fans who spend 1500 quid a season on seeing their team "shit fans" because he's watched them leaving a stadium early on telly.


I'd love to know how you can possibly know that the herds of people fleeing the stadium were all season ticket holders who all "spend 1500 quid a season on seeing their team." Perhaps you could elaborate on that one?

Either way, you're defending the indefensible. When your team is down, the real fans will be the ones roaring them on and filling the stadium with encouraging noise, and the shit fans will be the ones stampeding to the exits and letting the players know exactly what they think of their chances.

And that applies to fans whether they can only afford to go to one game a season or prawn sandwich noshers who can afford thousands on an executive box. 

If it had been Cardiff fans streaming out of the exits on 61 mins at any game - let alone the _Champions League semi_ for fuck's sake - I would have said exactly the same.


----------



## Jazzz (May 6, 2009)

I think we have to take our hats off to United. They played superbly over the two legs, they are well-drilled and Ronaldo/Rooney outstanding. The better team won.


----------



## revol68 (May 6, 2009)

surely it's more damning if these people are season ticket holders who pay over a grand a season? The fact they can afford to see such fantastic spectacles as a champions league semi final and yet walk out after 60 mins reeks of spoiltness. There are people all across the world (not to mention north london) who would love to have such a luxury but can't afford it/ don't have the oppurtunity/connections and who would have stuck it out to the end to atleast not twist the knife into a young team who have done fantastic to reach the CL semi final.

For all the whinging about arm chair and plastic fans who watch their team on sky or in the pub, it's surely more contemptible to be so lucky as to be at such games in the flesh and treat it with such distain.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2009)

Kanda said:


> I've never seen fans leave half hour before!!


really? you haven't been to emiarates.plc then. silly statement for anyone who has.....or the library beforehand....tbf.


----------



## N_igma (May 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> surely it's more damning if these people are season ticket holders who pay over a grand a season? The fact they can afford to see such fantastic spectacles as a champions league semi final and yet walk out after 60 mins reeks of spoiltness. There are people all across the world (not to mention north london) who would love to have such a luxury but can't afford it/ don't have the oppurtunity/connections and who would have stuck it out to the end to atleast not twist the knife into a young team who have done fantastic to reach the CL semi final.
> 
> For all the whinging about arm chair and plastic fans who watch their team on sky or in the pub, it's surely more contemptible to be so lucky as to be at such games in the flesh and treat it with such distain.



For once I agree with you. Blue moon out?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2009)

fark orf old chap!?


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

The thing that really gets me is a load of plastics going on about proper fandom and true fans.

You're probably right in this given example but the stringent tone of your arguments, in contrast to the reality of your own support, makes it like listening to lectures on the virtues of accountability by Jacqui Smith.


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

Also, good on United, they're a very very good team.

Having said that I think that Cristiano Ronaldo tends to disguise the source of their success.

In reality they tend more towards being a brilliant defensive team rather than a wonderful attacking team.

It would be interesting to see what would happen if Ferguson shifted the emphasis and insisted on allowing all his players with attacking instincts, particularly Anderson who in Brazil is seen as a second striker and not too long ago was being touted at Porto as being the next Ronaldinho, free reign to create.


----------



## revol68 (May 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> The thing that really gets me is a load of plastics going on about proper fandom and true fans.
> 
> You're probably right in this given example but the stringent tone of your arguments, in contrast to the reality of your own support, makes it like listening to lectures on the virtues of accountability by Jacqui Smith.



I think what you are failing to take into consideration is that those of us who watch the matches on sky, in the pub or on a stream aren't doing it because we love it or are all the bastard idiotic replica shirt wearing children of Murdoch etc but for much more concrete reasons like not being fucking able to afford it etc, as such to see those who are lucky enough to be able to afford it or lucky enough to get tickets treat it with such distain is rather jarring and baffling.

How many young kids from around north london working in Tesco's or on the dole would have loved to been at that game tonight but can't afford it. Do you think they don't want to support their team in the flesh or are they not just priced out of a game that is increasingly becoming a sport the middle classes or relatively well off older working class people can afford to watch live?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2009)

should watch rugby league instead eh?!


----------



## revol68 (May 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> should watch rugby league instead eh?!



Chelsea?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2009)

might as well be. 6 tackels and then terry bites your bolllocks...


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I think what you are failing to take into consideration is that those of us who watch the matches on sky, in the pub or on a stream aren't doing it because we love it or are all the bastard idiotic replica shirt wearing children of Murdoch etc but for much more concrete reasons like not being fucking able to afford it etc, as such to see those who are lucky enough to be able to afford it or lucky enough to get tickets treat it with such distain is rather jarring and baffling.
> 
> How many young kids from around north london working in Tesco's or on the dole would have loved to been at that game tonight but can't afford it. Do you think they don't want to support their team in the flesh or are they not just priced out of a game that is increasingly becoming a sport the middle classes or relatively well off older working class people can afford to watch live?



When I go to the Emirates I'm struck by the diversity of the crowd. This stuff about people not being able to afford or not being able to get to the stadium is mainly shite.

The thing that really gets me is people who sit in pubs and listen to Tyledsley et al and watch through the medium of TV cameras and somehow think they gain some kind of insight into their team despite the fact that they can't even see where the players are positioned on the field most of the time and scream at the screen when they score and shut up and take a piss and buy another pint when they don't then having a go at people who likely have invested more time and money from their life then the plastics ever have done or would ever do for their team coming on bulletin boards and making lazy assertions about shite fans.

Absolute hypocritical bollocks, the lot of it.


----------



## revol68 (May 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> When I go to the Emirates I'm struck by the diversity of the crowd. This stuff about people not being able to afford or not being able to get to the stadium is mainly shite.
> 
> The thing that really gets me is people who sit in pubs and listen to Tyledsley et al and watch through the medium of TV cameras and somehow think they gain some kind of insight into their team despite the fact that they can't even see where the players are positioned on the field most of the time and scream at the screen when they score and shut up and take a piss and buy another pint when they don't then having a go at people who likely have invested more time and money from their life then the plastics ever have done or would ever do for their team coming on bulletin boards and making lazy assertions about shite fans.
> 
> Absolute hypocritical bollocks, the lot of it.



again you miss the point, you make it sound like such a fucking sacrifice to support a team in the flesh, like it's hard work you should get a pat on the back for. Whilst to the fan who can't afford to go or is unable to attend for other reasons it's a privilege to be able to watch it in the flesh.

The problem is of course that with the cost of attending matches as it is, then yes it quite often is a sacrifice and hassle to go to matches which of course fosters a certain resentment towards those fans who don't shell out a fortune everyweek and instead watch it in the pub. Ironically the fan priced out of the game is endeared with a sense of resentment towards those who can afford to go and yet seem to treat it with contempt by walking out early, booing players and generally behaving more like a customer paying serious money and in turn expecting a consistent level of performance in return.


----------



## revol68 (May 6, 2009)

as for the diversity of the crowd, well i'd put money on it there aren't a lot of young people in minimum wage jobs there every week paying for their own tickets/ season ticket. Wasn't there a recent study done that showed the average age of a match going fan was in the 40's? 

I think that says a fuck lot.


----------



## Discordia (May 6, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Look at the players who have left each year since Wiltord.
> 
> That does not indicate an ambitious strategy.



This thing grates on me. They built a brand new 60,000 seater stadium. Do you have any idea how much money that costs? And they aren't ambitious? The hell? If they could be accused of anything, it's over ambition for trying to keep the team at the top with a bunch of kids, in order to pay off the stadium costs. Something I think Wenger deserves enormous credit for, but anyway. Expecting a bunch of kids to win anything isn't realistic, simply keeping them in the CL (aka perpetual money machine) was a bloody fine job.

Let's be honest: Money rules in football, and in 5-10 years people (Liverpool fans especially, who would dearly, dearly love a new stadium) will be whining how Manchester United _and Arsenal_ are spending so much money and winning everything.

Unless it all goes tits-up Leeds style, but that seems very unlikely.


----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2009)

I walked all the way to the pub, to have my evening ruined with in 11 minutes.

And on the point of season tickets (I'm on pg 30 of 31 and won't be reading the 31st until after this post cos my lift might turn up  ) I can understand the fans leaving, byt ffs, I was talking to people at work yesterday with season tickets, and those half way tickets are bloody £1500+++, I'd wana make my bloody moneys worth if I forked out that much!  

I was so utterly let down, I knew we wouldn't go through, but christ, the game was over when that 8th minute goal went in, the game got quite boring as it went on IMO, because there was no urge from man u, so they controlled the game and did what they wanted, I took bitter pleasure in Vidic getting a red card so he misses out on the final, and was just hoping Rooney would get a yellow to miss it as well (yes, it seems I'm a bit of a prick  ) 

I made the most of VP's lovely penalty, and cheered as loud as I could 

_Oh Adebayourrr, please will you score! Oh please will you bloody score! If not, of you trot, get your coat theres the dooooor_

My next morning poetry skills are as good as my evening pub skills it seems


----------



## Daniel (May 6, 2009)

It wasn't vidic was it


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

I think you'll find that, at the Emirates, there are 13,000 seats every match that are kept for silver, red or any other colour member.  Doubt whether many clubs can boast that percentage of a match day attendance that is kept solely for non-season ticket holders.

Supporters have always left Arsenal early.  I was a season ticket holder for 22 years and as a kid people used to leave early.  It's mainly to do with the traffic after.  Few clubs are as close to a City centre as big as London as Arsenal is.

All this 'imposing' stuff is nonsense.  Highbury was the biggest ground in the country in the early 80s with a capacity of 60,000 due to the large terraces.  The Emirates is just as noisy or un-noisy as any other ground.

Football is expensive full stop.  I live in Southend.  They want over £12 to watch Southend here.  I prefer to invest in a satellite system that gives me what I want on a Saturday afternoon.

Oh!  ...and 'disdain' is spelt with a 'd' in the middle.


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

Discordia said:


> This thing grates on me. They built a brand new 60,000 seater stadium. Do you have any idea how much money that costs? And they aren't ambitious? The hell? If they could be accused of anything, it's over ambition for trying to keep the team at the top with a bunch of kids, in order to pay off the stadium costs. Something I think Wenger deserves enormous credit for, but anyway. Expecting a bunch of kids to win anything isn't realistic, simply keeping them in the CL (aka perpetual money machine) was a bloody fine job.
> 
> Let's be honest: Money rules in football, and in 5-10 years people (Liverpool fans especially, who would dearly, dearly love a new stadium) will be whining how Manchester United _and Arsenal_ are spending so much money and winning everything.
> 
> Unless it all goes tits-up Leeds style, but that seems very unlikely.



I think there should be rules about running clubs in debt.  The FA and UEFA are too spineless to do anything about it.  United are so much in debt it's unbelievable and Chelsea runs at a huge loss every season.  One of the few things I agree with Platini on is rules about finances within clubs in Europe.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> I think there should be rules about running clubs in debt.



Why?

and what sort of rules?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

As usual my bet did not come in. 

Arsenal 2-3 Man Utd 
50p @ 30/1


----------



## tom_craggs (May 6, 2009)

I was cycling past the Emirates at half time last night and saw a good 50 people leaving then with Arsenal flags....there was no traffic at that time! 

It was very quiet too...I knew Utd must have scored or be leading. Overall it was comfortable for us over the 2 legs, much more comfortable than it should have been and I don't think Arsenal are as far behind as the games suggested. With Arshavin, Clichy, Eduardo and a few other experienced players I think it would have been much tighter and I do think with a couple of signings to add strength at the back (Silvestre is not the answer) and in midfield Arsenal can and will challenge next year. 

Shame for Fletcher, I guess from where the ref stood it was a tough call but the ball moving out of the challenge should have given the clue. Adebayor should have got a straight red for a shocker tackle on Carrick. Personally I think Arsenal would do well to get some money for that bloke and bring someone new in.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> As usual my bet did not come in.
> 
> Arsenal 2-3 Man Utd
> 50p @ 30/1


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


>



4-4 tonight?

250/1


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 4-4 tonight?
> 
> 250/1



rotflmao


are you gonna do it?


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> rotflmao
> 
> 
> are you gonna do it?



Might do one of 'those' bets where I have a couple of short odds and a couple of long odds. 

50p on each

Draw 4 - 4  	250/1
Chelsea 4 - 1  	75/1
Chelsea 3 - 1  	22/1
Barcelona 3 - 1  	19/1	
Chelsea 2 - 0  	14/1
Barcelona 2 - 0  	11/1


----------



## Badgers (May 6, 2009)

Half-Time Correct Score
Draw 2 - 2  	70/1


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Why?
> 
> and what sort of rules?



I think Platini mooted qualification for the Champions League for starters


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> I think Platini mooted qualification for the Champions League for starters



So any team in debt should not be allowed to enter the champions league??


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

I think it's scale he was talking.

Isn't United a billion in debt or something?

It's all about making clubs work within their finances.  And why clubs get docked 10 points for going into administration.  Same kind of thing


----------



## Brother Mouzone (May 6, 2009)

Discordia said:


> it's over ambition for trying to keep the team at the top with a bunch of kids,.



"you'll never win anything with kids"


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> I think it's scale he was talking.
> 
> Isn't United a billion in debt or something?
> 
> It's all about making clubs work within their finances.  And why clubs get docked 10 points for going into administration.  Same kind of thing



Utd are £600+million in debt I think

Utd are working within thier finances tho, The owners borrowed the money to pay for the club, but Utd are still functioning with the debt. they could still buy Berbatov and a couple of players in teh January Transfer window and theres money to buy tevez.

If there was rules put in place then the owners would just re-jig the finances to get past the new rules.

And what would be the cut of point? most clubs have debts of some sort (albeit, not as big as Man Utd's)


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Brother Mouzone said:


> "you'll never win anything with kids"


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Utd are £600+million in debt I think
> 
> Utd are working within thier finances tho, The owners borrowed the money to pay for the club, but Utd are still functioning with the debt. they could still buy Berbatov and a couple of players in teh January Transfer window and theres money to buy tevez.
> 
> ...



the point would be that the debt would have to be re-paid in part ie from the finances within the club.  I don't know what the cut-off point would be.  I'm guessing it wouldn't be over half a billion though.


----------



## Brother Mouzone (May 6, 2009)

The United debt is fucking worrying and I'm a United supporter, Glazer mortgaged our future the cunt. :-(
LUHG


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> I think there should be rules about running clubs in debt.  The FA and UEFA are too spineless to do anything about it.  United are so much in debt it's unbelievable and Chelsea runs at a huge loss every season.  One of the few things I agree with Platini on is rules about finances within clubs in Europe.



And liverpool.

Wigan's debt is about 3 times their value


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

prices up

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-club-club-guide-seasons-prices.html?ITO=1490


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Our prices have actually gone down a bit 

That tells me that new buyers are imminent.  They'd hardly be putting prices down otherwise.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Mind you they're still amongst the most expensive. 

Teams like wigan and blackburn have such cheap tickets and still can't fill their grounds


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> the point would be that the debt would have to be re-paid in part ie from the finances within the club.  I don't know what the cut-off point would be.  I'm guessing it wouldn't be over half a billion though.



i don't agree with you often but here you're absolutely right. clubs need to realise that they have to start running their clubs in a sustainable manner. the reason there are so many clubs going into administration nowadays is that too many of them are being run outside of their means and going into unserviceable amounts of debt. the only way we're ever going to be able to stop this is by putting rules in place to ensure that football clubs _can't_ go into that much debt in the first place. for clubs like united and chelsea, it'll be tough luck and it shouldn't matter whether you have a sugar daddy who is better at hiding your debt than others, but the only way of making sure the current trend of administration and points deductions doesnt continue, is to have a system in place that disallows thiese situations from ever happening.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> the point would be that the debt would have to be re-paid in part ie from the finances within the club.  I don't know what the cut-off point would be.  I'm guessing it wouldn't be over half a billion though.



So basically Utd are fucked, everyone else is ok.

Typical bitter gunner!


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i don't agree with you often but here you're absolutely right. clubs need to realise that they have to start running their clubs in a sustainable manner. the reason there are so many clubs going into administration nowadays is that too many of them are being run outside of their means and going into unserviceable amounts of debt. the only way we're ever going to be able to stop this is by putting rules in place to ensure that football clubs _can't_ go into that much debt in the first place. for clubs like united and chelsea, it'll be tough luck and it shouldn't matter whether you have a sugar daddy who is better at hiding your debt than others, but the only way of making sure the current trend of administration and points deductions doesnt continue, is to have a system in place that disallows thiese situations from ever happening.



Thing is with a team like chelsea, thier sugar daddy can afford to just pay the debt. you can't make rules to stop an owner puuting money into a bussiness that he ownes. Certainly not one rule for football and another for every other bussiness


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Thing is with a team like chelsea, thier sugar eaddy can afford to just pay the debt. you can't make rules to stop an owner puuting money into a bussiness that he ownes. Certainly not one rule for football and another for every other bussiness



but he hasn't paid the debt as far as I'm aware.

if he can, force him to.


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Thing is with a team like chelsea, thier sugar daddy can afford to just pay the debt. you can't make rules to stop an owner puuting money into a bussiness that he ownes. Certainly not one rule for football and another for every other bussiness



as gunneradt says.. why doesnt he pay the debt then?


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

strung_out said:


> as gunneradt says.. why doesnt he pay the debt then?



when I'm a multi billionairre with a premiership club I'll let you know!


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> but he hasn't paid the debt as far as I'm aware.
> 
> if he can, force him to.



why?

are you going to apply this to every bussinesman that ownes a bussines that has debt aswell then?

or is this just you wanting to make up rules to stop chelsea and Man U being as successful?


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> or is this just you wanting to make up rules to stop chelsea and Man U being as successful?



it's rules to make chelsea and man united just as accountable for their debt as clubs like stockport county, luton, leeds, rotherham, bournemouth etc


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

strung_out said:


> it's rules to make chelsea and man united just as accountable for their debt as clubs like stockport county, luton, leeds, rotherham, bournemouth etc



If Utd Failed to make the champions league then I'm sure it would fuck em up just like leeds,  if a club has a rich owner, there's not anything you can do about it IYSWIM


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

IIRC Arsenal have the third highest debt in the prem £250+million

is this right??


----------



## DRINK? (May 6, 2009)

I'm sure the debt Glazer has in Utd is more to do with tax avoidance in other companies - its just a vehicle for him and his other companies the numbers seem large though their turnover etc does not give me cause for too much concern - if we win the champions league and Park plays in the final shirt sales in Korea will probably pay half of it


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> IIRC Arsenal have the third highest debt in the prem £250+million
> 
> is this right??



the debt is from the refinancing due to the new stadium.  The debt is managed and is being paid off year by year.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> the debt is from the refinancing due to the new stadium.  The debt is managed and is being paid off year by year.



I just love the way you want the cutt off to be £500 mill

that says everything to me

Why not make it £100 mill?

or £50 mill

At the end of the day it's a business. Utd are still winning on the pitch and competing in the transfer market

I leave the business side to the businessmen

But I love the way you want these rules to be in place so as long as they only effect Chelsea & Man U

quality!


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

think you mean 'affect'

I didn't say what the cut-off point should be.  I just said that I assumed Platini had a figure in mind below half a billion.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> think you mean 'affect'
> .


Yeah, I did. Cheers



gunneradt said:


> I didn't say what the cut-off point should be.  I just said that I assumed Platini had a figure in mind below half a billion.



I wonder hoe you'd feel about these rules if some rich cunt brought Arsenal and refinanced em so they were in £600+ mill in debt

They'd be fuck all you could do about it
you wouldn't be happy about it, 

but I'd bet you be saying that Platini is the anti english knob jocky that he is!


----------



## Perm Afrodite (May 6, 2009)

hektik said:


> well. thoughts about tonight?
> 
> I am not biting my nails at this one to be honest. It's not like normal big games where I am chewing my nails, and my stomach is churning away. To be honest, as much as I hope that we will do it, I just can't see it happening - think we'll concede at some point, and can't see us scoring 3.
> 
> Also, see in the papers that adebayor is doing his summer warm-ups for the tabloid press. Hope that we sell him to be honest: he has been very poor this season, and if we can get money for him, I think we should.



Morning all,
I'm new to this, forgive the stupid name, i panicked and chose something crap and it sounds like a girl's name.

Shame about last night huh, we were pretty poor again, and i'm sure this has been said at some point in later posts but... Adebayor is crap.
Now i can deal with having a crap sort of player (Bendtner, Denilson even as far back as Jeffers) but i cant stand a crap player who doesnt even look like he gives a toss.  Adebayor slots seemlessly into this category.  As soon as we caved in and gave him his £80,000 p/w and cut his hair he looks half the lucky player he was in his 30 goal season.

Maybe next year eh!   (4 years and counting...)

Liam


----------



## editor (May 6, 2009)

revol68 said:


> surely it's more damning if these people are season ticket holders who pay over a grand a season? The fact they can afford to see such fantastic spectacles as a champions league semi final and yet walk out after 60 mins reeks of spoiltness. There are people all across the world (not to mention north london) who would love to have such a luxury but can't afford it/ don't have the oppurtunity/connections and who would have stuck it out to the end to atleast not twist the knife into a young team who have done fantastic to reach the CL semi final - especially if they'd lost to the reigning champions who played an outstanding game.
> For all the whinging about arm chair and plastic fans who watch their team on sky or in the pub, it's surely more contemptible to be so lucky as to be at such games in the flesh and treat it with such distain.


Yep. Regardless of how much the ticket cost, or how much my team were losing by, there's no way on earth I'd leave a _Champions League semi-final_ when there's still a third of the game to go.

Even if we were losing 10-0, I'd stay until the end to thank the players for getting the team to such a hugely prestigious stage of a major competition. 


Diamond said:


> The thing that really gets me is a load of plastics going on about proper fandom and true fans.


A proper fan is not one who is fortunate enough to get a ticket to a crucial, vital game playing the champions of Europe, and then slopes off as soon as the expected win fails to materialise. They're the worst sort of glory hunting fairweather supporter, and - apart from their money - they're no good to the club, to the players or to their fellow supporters.


----------



## Perm Afrodite (May 6, 2009)

I would have loved to have gone last night but i would have been absolutely gutted after 10 minutes.  Even watching at home [ :-( ]  you could feel the atmosphere.  Ah shit, i really hope we keep challenging for the trophies, i cant see why we wouldnt.  I just look at the United players now like Anderson, Nani, Fletcher, 3 Lung Park and i'm thinking 'i'd probably have all those in my starting 11 nowadays'.  Maybe they are actually decent or maybe i'm losing it.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2009)

Park was sensational last night. Total grafter, total commitment.


----------



## Perm Afrodite (May 6, 2009)

editor said:


> Park was sensational last night. Total grafter, total commitment.



Just what we lack in my opinion, some gritty grafters.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Perm Afrodite said:


> Just what we lack in my opinion, some gritty grafters.



thats about right, they really miss players like Adams & Viera

and world class players

Liverpool have Torres & Gerrard

Chelsea have Terry, Ballack, Deco & Lampard

Utd have Ronaldo, Rooney & Vidic

Arsenal have Fabregas


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Yeah, I did. Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all I'm saying is that it's no different to a club going into administration and that rules should be put in place.  If there were rules that required owners to stump up the cash to pay off the debt within a reasonable time then it might not happen so often.


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> thats about right, they really miss players like Adams & Viera
> 
> and world class players
> 
> ...



Arsenal has more than that.  Gallas is a world class player and you forget that Clichy and Eduardo were also missing last night.  No club has had the kind of injuries Arsenal has had this season.  I also believe that Sagna is the prem's best right back when fully fit - Nasri and Arshavin are pretty useful too.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Arsenal has more than that.  Gallas is a world class player and you forget that Clichy and Eduardo were also missing last night.  No club has had the kind of injuries Arsenal has had this season.  I also believe that Sagna is the prem's best right back when fully fit - Nasri and Arshavin are pretty useful too.



Gallas didn't play last night


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> No club has had the kind of injuries Arsenal has had this season.



Behave!

I claim that title for west ham(and i bet theres another 4 teams that would say the same).

I also don't think that gallas is world class anymore. He was a few seasons ago and maybe again with a better defensive partner but last season or two he has let his reputation down a hell of a lot.

sagna is definatly the best right back in the prem though.

dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Yes, with a fully fit squad we'd be commander in chiefs of the entire universe by now


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

why aim so low renegade, lets leave that for spurs, theres bound to be paralell universes to be overloards of as well.

Ashotn and behrami fit we will rule over the entire of existence(with a couple of signings next year, obviously)


dave


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

My point is, when Arsenal were winning league trophies they had:

Henry
Adams
Viera
Pires
Lundberg
Seaman
Sol Campbell
Bergkamp
Cole

Of these players I've mentioned, who'd get into the current Gunners team and improve it?

answer all of them

and who of the current crop is of the quality of the players above?


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

i think ray parlour(in his day) would be slight improvment over a couple of thier kid midfielders.

I really really dont get how they let flamini walk out as well. 

Out of the current crop i really like the look of diaby. Song and denielson can spin for a year or two at least though.


dave


----------



## Perm Afrodite (May 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> Behave!
> 
> sagna is definatly the best right back in the prem though.
> 
> dave



He certainly is good, slotted into the team seamlessly when he came. Although it can't be ignored that our defence does need sorting out.  I agree Gallas hasnt been the player he was a couple of seasons ago, but he tightens the other 3 up when he's in the side and we look lost without him.  We're awful defending set pieces and doing the basics like closing players down.


----------



## Perm Afrodite (May 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i think ray parlour(in his day) would be slight improvment over a couple of thier kid midfielders.
> 
> Out of the current crop i really like the look of diaby. Song and denielson can spin for a year or two at least though.
> 
> ...



My Nan (with demetia - no lie) >>>>>>>>>>>>> Denilson

At least my Nan is aware when i enter the room, Denilson's awareness and grasp of time on the ball is terrible.


----------



## tommers (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> No club has had the kind of injuries Arsenal has had this season.


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

yeah he is by far the best centre back at your club. But thats entirely the problem. You won't win the title without two quality centre backs.

Vidic/rio

terry/carvhalio

are twice the partnetship of toure/gallas.

Hell i reckon man u and chelsea third choice are better then toure.

I'm really worried that if we dont get into europe you lot will take upson away.

dave


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

tommers said:


>



innit


----------



## g force (May 6, 2009)

gunneradt said:


> Arsenal has more than that.  Gallas is a world class player and you forget that Clichy and Eduardo were also missing last night.  No club has had the kind of injuries Arsenal has had this season.  I also believe that Sagna is the prem's best right back when fully fit - Nasri and Arshavin are pretty useful too.



Ah ha ha....trying losing all 3 of your centrebacks for more than 5 months. Yet we're still top of the league and hopefully will beat Chelsea tonight!


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

try losing all your strikers above the ages of 19 and below the ages of 33. Losing 4 wingers two defensive midfielders one centre mid, and 3 defenders

all at the same time while trying to hold onto 7th. Luckily collins got himself fit as upson was dieing and upson got fit as collins had a slight reaction. This is obviously without having quite the squad either arsneal or man united have as well.


dave


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> yeah he is by far the best centre back at your club. But thats entirely the problem. You won't win the title without two quality centre backs.
> 
> Vidic/rio
> 
> ...



nonsense

Toure is an excellent player - very fit and very quick - not outstanding in the air but superb in the tackle and very strong.


----------



## Perm Afrodite (May 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> terry/carvhalio
> 
> are twice the partnetship of toure/gallas.
> 
> ...



Why does everyone rave about John Terry?  He isn't world class at all.  Carvalho i do rate and even Alex is ok.

Liverpool have only one decent centre back, Carragher, yet they are challenging.  The work rate in their team is phenomenal.  I just think if Arsenal upped their work rate a bit it would make a big difference.

P.S Wenger would never buy back Upson, he's too proud to admit he made a mistake by letting him go and keeping Cygan/ Senderos/ et al.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

Perm Afrodite said:


> Why does everyone rave about John Terry?  He isn't world class at all.



You can't seriously believe this and expect to be taken seriously in a football thread?

or are you talking explicitly about his penalty taking attributes?


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

liverpool cunningly counter lack of decent centre backs with a midfield that cover them ridiculously well.

skrtel is allright about the same level is toure i reckon. Carragher is okay and willing to die for the cause. if i was benitez(i would look like david brent) a new centre back would be one of my priorities.



dave


----------



## DRINK? (May 6, 2009)

Wes Brown would walk into that Arsenal centre back spot...says a lot


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 6, 2009)

Hopefully Arsenal will be out for revenge in the Premiership and Arshavin will be on top form. Hopefully.


----------



## chieftain (May 6, 2009)

Team dumped out early, fans sneaking out early. What a shower. Leman was funny though blaming goalkeeping errors on the modern design of a football...


----------



## gunneradt (May 6, 2009)

Who's Leman?

Isn't it a street in the City?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 6, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Team dumped out early, fans sneaking out early. What a shower. Leman was funny though blaming goalkeeping errors on the modern design of a football...



Indeed, those twentieth century cube balls were much easier to deal with.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Team dumped out early, fans sneaking out early. What a shower. Leman was funny though blaming goalkeeping errors on the modern design of a football...



Yeah that was quality!
Oh how i lolled!


----------



## Perm Afrodite (May 6, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Wes Brown would walk into that Arsenal centre back spot...says a lot



FACT.  But then i thought that about Silvestre when he was at United


----------



## hipipol (May 6, 2009)

They was hammered
A young team is all very well but its a important to have some older "hubs" with stronger fighting heads to keep the network up


----------



## iROBOT (May 6, 2009)

We Gooners need to keep things in perspective.

I think the kids did alright this season. Next season with a few more wiser heads and an addition or two we should be contenders.

Today the glass is half full......


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> We Gooners need to keep things in perspective.
> 
> I think the kids did alright this season. Next season with a few more wiser heads and an addition or two we should be contenders.
> 
> Today the glass is half full......



Lets be honest any Arsene Wenger team is never gonna be THAT far behind.

The thing I'd worry about if I was an Arsenal fan was the lackof money to compete in the transfer market to buy those couple of World class players to truly compete


----------



## iROBOT (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> Lets be honest any Arsene Wenger team is never gonna be THAT far behind.
> 
> The thing I'd worry about if I was an Arsenal fan was the lackof money to compete in the transfer market to buy those couple of World class players to truly compete



The likes of your lot, Liverpool and Chavski have gained much success through spending big, so can see your reasoning But for every one of you theres a Tottenham or (worse) Leeds, and who can bet against Arsenals luck in ending up like Leeds in a few years? 

I see you are after Ribery? We were in for him about 3/4 years ago. In no way can we afford the sums that you are touted as willing to pay for him now. This is the bottom line at Arsenal now. The players that would make a difference are all unaffordable.

There is an experiment going on at Arsenal I think we just sit it out until it delivers (and I'm sure it will).


----------



## revol68 (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> why?
> 
> are you going to apply this to every bussinesman that ownes a bussines that has debt aswell then?
> 
> or is this just you wanting to make up rules to stop chelsea and Man U being as successful?



internetstalker you seem to forget that the success has been inspite of the debt foisted onto the club by the Glazers aggressive take over. Prior to then United had no debts, now the Glazers are using the clubs money to pay the debts they incurred to buy the club meaning United are considerably less cash rich than the once were.

This also seems to be a point missed by the ABU's and even that bitter prick Platini when they complain about United's success being based on debt.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> We Gooners need to keep things in perspective.
> 
> I think the kids did alright this season. Next season with a few more wiser heads and an addition or two we should be contenders.
> 
> Today the glass is half full......


If it was my team on a run of  21 league games unbeaten in the Premiership, sitting 4th in the league and knocked out by what is arguably the greatest team on the planet, I wouldn't  feel too depressed, to be honest. They're still a great team with tons of potential.

It's just some of the fans that need sorting out


----------



## iROBOT (May 6, 2009)

editor said:


> If it was my team on a run of  21 league games unbeaten in the Premiership, sitting 4th in the league and knocked out by what is arguably the greatest team on the planet, I wouldn't  feel too depressed, to be honest. They're still a great team with tons of potential.
> 
> It's just some of the fans that need sorting out



Indeed. As slumps go it's not that bad!

I thought the fans were really good last night.....for about ten miniutes...


----------



## MrSki (May 6, 2009)

editor said:


> It's just some of the fans that need sorting out



I know that it seems wrong to leave that early in such a big match but I turned off the telly cos I could not watch anymore after the 2nd goal.

I am sure that some 'fans' just wanted to get to the pub & drown their sorrows.


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

MrSki said:


> I know that it seems wrong to leave that early in such a big match but I turned off the telly cos I could not watch anymore after the 2nd goal.
> 
> I am sure that some 'fans' just wanted to get to the pub & drown their sorrows.



I always think of those liverpool fans that left the stadium at half time in Istanbul


----------



## Perm Afrodite (May 6, 2009)

I'm starting to come round to the idea that it's not so much the big 4 anymore, just the big 3, then us, then the rest - which is not such a bad thing.  We cant compete with the spending of Liverpool, Chelski and Man Ure so we're doing alright to be fair!
Maybe we were a bit spoilt during the 'invincibles' years.


----------



## Gingerman (May 6, 2009)

Been avoiding the back pages all day and my U supporting 'mates',the worse thing about last night was the players reactions after the 2 early goals,fair nuff you cant legislate for how they were scored but we did'nt seem to have the mental strenght to get back into the game.Still if some-one said a few months that we'd get to 2 semis and finish 4th Id be pretty contented with that.


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Still if some-one said a few months that we'd get to 2 semis and finish 4th Id be pretty contented with that.




seriously?


dave


----------



## MrSki (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I always think of those liverpool fans that left the stadium at half time in Istanbul



A mate of mine was there at the 4-4 spuds game & the only thing to cheer him up the next day, was that his Brother-in-law, a spuds fan left 10 minutes before the end.


----------



## Diamond (May 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> seriously?
> 
> 
> dave



We were going through some pretty dark days after the Man City defeat in November.


----------



## Gingerman (May 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> seriously?
> 
> 
> dave



Well one stage a few months ago it looked as if we would'nt made the 4th Champs league spot plus even the most fans did'nt expect us to get to the Euro semis so yeah "seriously"


----------



## Gingerman (May 6, 2009)

Regarding Ribery,were'nt we interested in him before he joined BM? think it came down to that old canard money,no way could we afford him now,would been a great player for us as well.


----------



## kained&able (May 6, 2009)

you bought rosicky instead innit, which would have been a good signing if he didn't die.


dave


----------



## Perm Afrodite (May 6, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Regarding Ribery,were'nt we interested in him before he joined BM? think it came down to that old canard money,no way could we afford him now,would been a great player for us as well.



Yeah i heard we were.  But hey we don't need any more attacking mids, we've got the legend that is Rosicky!.....  The only footballer who'se body is made from an actual wine glass.


----------



## paulhackett (May 6, 2009)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...f-after-manchester-united-defeat-1680088.html

arsenal fan hangs himself after manchester united defeat


----------



## Gingerman (May 6, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you bought rosicky instead innit, which would have been a good signing if he didn't die.
> 
> 
> dave


Does anyone want a Rosicky? Only done 100 miles on the clock


----------



## internetstalker (May 6, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...f-after-manchester-united-defeat-1680088.html
> 
> arsenal fan hangs himself after manchester united defeat


----------



## revol68 (May 6, 2009)

internetstalker said:


>



it's sad and tragic in all senses.


----------



## Biffo (May 6, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...f-after-manchester-united-defeat-1680088.html
> 
> arsenal fan hangs himself after manchester united defeat





Just goes to show you that football obsessions are truly unhealthy. Why invest so much emotional involvement in something you have no control over?  Despite what Shankly said football is nothing more than a sport and entertainment for the masses. 

Family and friends are far more important. That's why I hope that banner on display at Old Trafford that reads "United, Kids, Wife - in that order" is a shot irony.


----------



## revol68 (May 6, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Just goes to show you that football obsessions are truly unhealthy. Why invest so much emotional involvement in something you have no control over?  Despite what Shankly said football is nothing more than a sport and entertainment for the masses.
> 
> Family and friends are far more important. That's why I hope that banner on display at Old Trafford that reads "United, Kids, Wife - in that order" is a shot irony.



Sadly I don't think it is, I've saw the guy who owns it at Portsmouth away and he's covered in shit Man Utd tattoos, I also saw him at the friendly game in Belfast against Glentoran. I reckon he's just a proper sad case.


----------



## iROBOT (May 6, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Just goes to show you that football obsessions are truly unhealthy. Why invest so much emotional involvement in something you have no control over?  Despite what Shankly said football is nothing more than a sport and entertainment for the masses.
> 
> Family and friends are far more important. That's why I hope that banner on display at Old Trafford that reads "United, Kids, Wife - in that order" is a shot irony.



Yeah it's sad, but goes to show how much power this sport has over people.

I agree that family and friends are much more important. A point I tried to make on here a while back when I said I would leave games early if I'm meeting a friend. Got slaughtered for it. Ho hum....

RIP Kenyan Gooner....


----------



## scooter (May 6, 2009)

Nicholas Bendtner took defeat bad apparently.

Heard on the radio earlier that he was carried out of a nightclub by bouncers at 4am this morning with his trousers round his ankles. 

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/nicklas-bendtner-official-statement


----------



## Gingerman (May 6, 2009)

According to SkySport Adebayor is pledging his future to us,dos'nt he reliase us gooners have suffered enought over the last few days?


----------



## pboi (May 6, 2009)

to be fair Lehman has a point.  Footie goals were created back in the day when people were quite a bit shorter.  Goals should be made bigger, but the balls should be made heavier.   Less of this super light swirling in the air bollocks we see now


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 6, 2009)

Biffo said:


> Just goes to show you that football obsessions are truly unhealthy. Why invest so much emotional involvement in something you have no control over?  Despite what Shankly said football is nothing more than a sport and entertainment for the masses.
> 
> Family and friends are far more important. That's why I hope that banner on display at Old Trafford that reads "United, Kids, Wife - in that order" is a shot irony.



Especially considering he wasn't even British.  A Middle Class Kenyan ffs.  Really disturbing.


----------



## Gingerman (May 6, 2009)

Arse-Chelsea at the Emerites on Sun is gonna have a bit of a funeral vibe abot it


----------



## chieftain (May 7, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> There is an experiment going on at Arsenal I think we just sit it out until it delivers (and I'm sure it will).



Quick call the ARSEnal liberation front


----------



## kained&able (May 7, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Arse-Chelsea at the Emerites on Sun is gonna have a bit of a funeral vibe abot it



drogba diving in the box again?


dave


----------



## internetstalker (May 7, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Arse-Chelsea at the Emerites on Sun is gonna have a bit of a funeral vibe abot it



the losers final!!



3rd/4th place play off


----------



## iROBOT (May 7, 2009)

chieftain said:


> Quick call the ARSEnal liberation front



I'm extremely glad your paying attention to my posts....


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> the losers final!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd/4th place play off


I like to think of it as the semi-finalist final


----------



## agricola (May 10, 2009)

arsenal twat chelsea for 25 minutes but cannot score.

alex then scores, 0-1 chelsea.

wenger out!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 10, 2009)

what a goal!2-0 chelsea


----------



## agricola (May 10, 2009)

magical goal from Anelka, that.

arse 0 chelsea 2


----------



## pboi (May 10, 2009)

Next season is Wengers last chance.  Lets hope he signs what we need.

Its men vs boys out there...same against man u


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 10, 2009)

3-0...this could get worse....


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 10, 2009)

Good goal arsenal


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 10, 2009)

4-1....should've been 3-2


----------



## agricola (May 10, 2009)

1-4, one of the great lol-goals of the season.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 10, 2009)

agricola said:


> 1-4, one of the great lol-goals of the season.



 true


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

I wonder if Wenger will spend this summer.  If he doesn't, he could find another team overtaking them into the Big Four - Viller would have done it this season if they didn't have such a small squad.


----------



## agricola (May 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I wonder if Wenger will spend this summer.  If he doesn't, he could find another team overtaking them into the Big Four - Viller would have done it this season if they didn't have such a small squad.



Perhaps, though Arsenal are far better at twatting the non-big-four teams than the likes of Villa, or us for that matter.  Its only really in the Big Four games (and even then only recently) that the gap becomes apparent.  

I still think if you add a good (or even a competent) centre-half and a good centre-forward (David Villa, for instance) to that team then they would probably win stuff again, but the players they have in those positions are just not good enough, especially Adebayor.


----------



## pboi (May 10, 2009)

Michael Essien and Gabriel Batistuta MkII ( wherever he is ). All we need


----------



## London_Calling (May 10, 2009)

Arsenal falling away at the end of the season. Shocker.

I really do think it's in no small part the boys vs. men thing.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 10, 2009)

agricola said:


> Perhaps, though Arsenal are far better at twatting the non-big-four teams than the likes of Villa, or us for that matter.  Its only really in the Big Four games (and even then only recently) that the gap becomes apparent.
> 
> I still think if you add a good (or even a competent) centre-half and a good centre-forward (David Villa, for instance) to that team then they would probably win stuff again, but the players they have in those positions are just not good enough, especially Adebayor.



They'd need about 50 million to sign Villa, and even if Wenger were willing to spend it, I doubt if they have it.

I'm not complaining, I'm sick of the 'Big Four' nonsense, it really needs a shakeup.


----------



## Jazzz (May 10, 2009)




----------



## London_Calling (May 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I'm not complaining, I'm sick of the 'Big Four' nonsense, it really needs a shakeup.


Don't worry. We'll do it next year.


----------



## gabi (May 10, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I wonder if Wenger will spend this summer.  If he doesn't, he could find another team overtaking them into the Big Four - Viller would have done it this season if they didn't have such a small squad.



Surely its about time they moved on from Wenger. Talk about flogging a dead horse with this 'faith in youth' policy. With that stadium, and that income they should be winning *something*.

Fergie must be laughing his arse off at the cheapskates.


----------



## Gingerman (May 10, 2009)

agricola said:


> Perhaps, though Arsenal are far better at twatting the non-big-four teams than the likes of Villa, or us for that matter.  Its only really in the Big Four games (and even then only recently) that the gap becomes apparent.
> 
> I still think if you add a good (or even a competent) centre-half and a good centre-forward (David Villa, for instance) to that team then they would probably win stuff again, but the players they have in those positions are just not good enough, especially Adebayor.



Man City are'nt going to sit on their hands either this summer are they?all that money to spend,strange game today we created loads of chances but end up losing 1-4,Chelsea seem to have recovered from going outa Urop better than us,even though they were far more unlucky than us during the week.Read somewhere that Wenger got the sack from Monaco when he got rid of more experienced players and bought in a load of young guys who did sweet fa,sounds familar another thing Wenger will never spend £20 million on a single player either,he said it would be unfair on the players hes already got if he started bringing in more players,Fergie aint that sentimental.


----------



## hektik (May 11, 2009)

well, that's the end of the season for us then...it's been a wretched couple of weeks for us. I don't think that we are THAT far off the pace of the rest of the Big Four - our results against them earlier in the season show that. It's more the fact that  we've had to play all of them in the space of three weeks that's did for us - with the injuries, and the fact that they are so young, the experience has been to sap our energy, enthusiasm and confidence.

We definately need to buy a couple of decent players - although we said the same last year, and no-one came in.


----------



## MrSki (May 11, 2009)

gabi said:


> Surely its about time they moved on from Wenger. Talk about flogging a dead horse with this 'faith in youth' policy. With that stadium, and that income they should be winning *something*.
> 
> Fergie must be laughing his arse off at the cheapskates.



It is 'that stadium' that is sapping the transfer funds.

In the long term it will pay off cos of the extra income from tickets.

In the short/medium term, it has to be paid for. It is not a good idea to spend money you don't have. (Leeds for example) & take heart that at least the fans get to see decent footie even if there is no open top bus down Upper Street at the end of the season.


----------



## iROBOT (May 11, 2009)

hektik said:


> well, that's the end of the season for us then...it's been a wretched couple of weeks for us. I don't think that we are THAT far off the pace of the rest of the Big Four - our results against them earlier in the season show that. It's more the fact that  we've had to play all of them in the space of three weeks that's did for us - with the injuries, and the fact that they are so young, the experience has been to sap our energy, enthusiasm and confidence.
> 
> We definately need to buy a couple of decent players - although we said the same last year, and no-one came in.



I agree with all of that.

Usmanov is talking about getting some experienced players in. Let's hope he puts his money where his mouth is.


----------



## Jazzz (May 11, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> I agree with all of that.
> 
> Usmanov is talking about getting some experienced players in. Let's hope he puts his money where his mouth is.


Is he running arsenal now?


----------



## iROBOT (May 11, 2009)

Jazzz said:


> Is he running arsenal now?



NO, but a nice interest free loan wouldnt go amiss....Would it now?

100 mill should do it.


----------



## Streathamite (May 11, 2009)

I never thought I'd say this but I'm fed up with football now. we were DISMAL, and it's all le prof's fault. he should have signed a holding midfielder and a central defender last summer, like everone was shouting for him to do. plus as well now, a keeper and a striker.


----------



## pboi (May 11, 2009)

boros Huth...would you rate him?

reckon he would do well at ours


----------



## kained&able (May 11, 2009)

he is a donkey, and very young still and a bit shit.


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 11, 2009)

Apparently we might get Vela on loan for next season


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 12, 2009)

i can't believe that they would loan someone like vela out. he scores goals, he's in his national side, he seems to have far more gumption than a certain mr manu has atm for the club. swap ya for carlton cole perhaps?!  (serious, i rate him, i think he has undiscovered talents tbh)


----------



## kained&able (May 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Apparently we might get Vela on loan for next season



where you get that one from?

If we have little money this summer it wouldn't be the worst option for a season i guess. He is a bit of a champ man signing though.

We need that turkish kid yilmanez(or correct spelling there of) i had him and vela upfront. both of em were on 25 goals a piece for pompey.


dave(wonders if he and rd have had a west ham discussion on ever teams thread yet?)


----------



## kained&able (May 12, 2009)

you seen if you want to pry gary chaill away from bolton megson reckons you will need 15million.

lol.

dave


----------



## iROBOT (May 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> you seen if you want to pry gary chaill away from bolton megson reckons you will need 15million.
> 
> lol.
> 
> dave



I heard 20 mill. Double lol. 

20 Million for a non international???


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i can't believe that they would loan someone like vela out. he scores goals, he's in his national side, he seems to have far more gumption than a certain mr manu has atm for the club. swap ya for carlton cole perhaps?!  (serious, i rate him, i think he has undiscovered talents tbh)



carlton Cole has much better control and that than he is given credit for.  I was watching our goal of teh season compilation and a few that he's scored would be a credit to any striker.

He looked very good when he first came through for Chelsea, and then a number of things dented his confidence, now he seems to be finding his form, the decline in our results in the last few weeks proves that, just need to get him fit now.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> where you get that one from?
> 
> If we have little money this summer it wouldn't be the worst option for a season i guess. He is a bit of a champ man signing though.
> 
> ...



People on KUMB seem to think it's probable.


----------



## iROBOT (May 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> People on KUMB seem to think it's probable.



Erm..sorry but am I in the Spanners thread??... 

Anyhow, what's this about Vela then? The WHam at work have been talking about it. Where's the rumour from?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Erm..sorry but am I in the Spanners thread??...
> 
> Anyhow, what's this about Vela then? The WHam at work have been talking about it. Where's the rumour from?



Dunno where it originates from, but I reckon it must be a possibility...


----------



## iROBOT (May 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Dunno where it originates from, but I reckon it must be a possibility...



Ok, nothing personally against it, if the Boss thinks it'll be good for him then so be it. But the Arsenal/West Ham connection tends to be the kiss of death for the player in question (in the EPL age at least).

He's a very good player.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Ok, nothing personally against it, if the Boss thinks it'll be good for him then so be it. But the Arsenal/West Ham connection tends to be the kiss of death for the player in question (in the EPL age at least).
> .



What, because Aliadiere turned out to be cack?  I don't think that's our fault.


----------



## iROBOT (May 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> What, because Aliadiere turned out to be cack?  I don't think that's our fault.



Dont get defensive... And no I don't blame yous lot. But I'm superstitious (against my better judgment)

I'm sure Vela's the man to prove me wrong. If he goes.


----------



## pboi (May 12, 2009)

Vela is different class, I rate him above Ade and Bendtner easily.  Tricky, pace, skillful with his feet.


----------



## iROBOT (May 12, 2009)

pboi said:


> Vela is different class, I rate him above Ade and Bendtner easily.  Tricky, pace, skillful with his feet.



Yeah, been waiting long enough to see him (that passport business, et al) and he hasn't disappointed, apart from the obvious acclimatisation issues of life in the EPL

We're thin enough as it is, unless AW is planning a summer spree, I really cant see him going.


----------



## kained&able (May 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> What, because Aliadiere turned out to be cack?  I don't think that's our fault.



suker as well!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 12, 2009)

kained&able said:


> suker as well!



Yeah although I think robot is talking about loans...


----------



## iROBOT (May 12, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah although I think robot is talking about loans...


I am.


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2009)

http://www.oleole.com/blogs/arseblog/posts/is-this-the-new-away-kit
Good grief


----------



## Daniel (May 13, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the emirates cup atleast


----------



## Gingerman (May 13, 2009)

Oh goody we'll be at the Man U Championship winners party on Sat


----------



## nuffsaid (May 14, 2009)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/football/premier_league/arsenal/article6283287.ece

Hard words, but very true. We need to buy Barry first and then a couple others.


----------



## Gingerman (May 14, 2009)

Big Match Revisited on ITV4 showing the 1979 FA cup final today


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 14, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Oh goody we'll be at the Man U Championship winners party on Sat



Yeah, I'm going. Considering dressing up as a Mexican and sneezing over everyone there.


----------



## purplex (May 18, 2009)

Arsène Wenger gives Arsenal jitters over Real Madrid move

• Working for Madrid would be 'interesting', says coach
• Reports of meeting with Florentino Pérez

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2009/may/18/arsene-wenger-real-madrid-arsenal-florentino-perez

Uh Oh!


----------



## paulhackett (May 18, 2009)

purplex said:


> Arsène Wenger gives Arsenal jitters over Real Madrid move
> 
> • Working for Madrid would be 'interesting', says coach
> • Reports of meeting with Florentino Pérez
> ...



That'll be Zola (and Clarke) to Arsenal if it happens, which may not be a bad thing. 

Not this summer though as Wenger will be smarting over this season. He now concedes to Man U, which he never used to, so hopefully it's just a summer break he needs (give Zola another season for experience).


----------



## Gingerman (May 18, 2009)

http://forums.digiguide.com/topic.asp?id=29871&subject=Liverpool+v+Arsenal+1989+showing+on+ITV4


----------



## London_Calling (May 18, 2009)

paulhackett66 said:


> That'll be Zola (and Clarke) to Arsenal if it happens, which may not be a bad thing.


And Fabregas and whoever else he wants going with him.

Bring it on!


----------



## iROBOT (May 18, 2009)

London_Calling said:


> And Fabregas and whoever else he wants going with him.
> 
> *Bring it on*!



In your fucking dreams....


----------



## Diamond (May 20, 2009)

Youth Cup Final first leg against Liverpool at the Emirates this Friday evening. Tickets are good value at a fiver each.

Unfortunately I'm away for the weekend but I reckon it'd be worth going if you're free.


----------



## iROBOT (May 20, 2009)

Diamond said:


> Youth Cup Final first leg against Liverpool at the Emirates this Friday evening. Tickets are good value at a fiver each.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm away for the weekend but I reckon it'd be worth going if you're free.



I'm hoping to make it to that. Tickets are really cheap and on the door.

Talking of youth...Well done Jack in getting a mention


> Ten future stars from 2009 U17 finals
> As at any UEFA European Under-17 Championship finals, the 2009 edition in Germany which finished on Monday showcased a glut of talented players set to follow in the footsteps of recent tournament alumni like Wayne Rooney, Cesc Fàbregas and Bojan Krkić. uefa.com's reporting team over the last fortnight look at ten players from across the eight competing nations who made their mark.
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.uefa.com/competitions/under17/news/kind=1/newsid=830804.html


----------



## pboi (May 22, 2009)

take that Phil Brown and Hull, bunch of carts


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2009)

fabregas should sure for libel or slander or which ever one it is.


dave


----------



## Gingerman (May 22, 2009)

http://www.arsenal.com/match-menu/171480/reserves/arsenal-res-v-liverpool-res?tab=report
Good crowd for a Youth Cup final


----------



## jugularvein (May 23, 2009)

cracking result for the kids. smashed em

my mate was interviewing jack wilshire the other day and one of the other players debagged him so my mate has the dubious honour of having seen jack wilshire's cock. he has it on camera too. arsenal's press officer had a 'quiet word' with him but he still has it. 

shrivelled


----------



## Gingerman (May 26, 2009)

20 years ago today,Happy St Michael Of Thomas Day


----------



## iROBOT (May 27, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> 20 years ago today,Happy St Michael Of Thomas Day




 Indeed, Happy days.

Well done to the Arsenal Youth Team on their FA Cup victory last night. Excellent game. Arsenal didnt play as well as the first leg. But I suppose 33,000 crowd would lift anyone. It's what the Man U fans would call a "professional" performance.

Was good to see St Thomas as pundit for Stetanta, 20 years to the day....

I really hope some of this team make it. Bags of natural talent, and they plyed as a proper team with understanding. Liam Brady seemed to think they have a chance in the future with Arsenal.


----------



## Gingerman (May 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Indeed, Happy days.
> 
> Well done to the Arsenal Youth Team on their FA Cup victory last night. Excellent game. Arsenal didnt play as well as the first leg. But I suppose 33,000 crowd would lift anyone. It's what the Man U fans would call a "professional" performance.
> 
> ...


Yup be great if some of them can break into the first team over the comming seasons esp Wiltshire,anyway Im sure Im not the only gooner wishing a certain ex-Arsenal striker scores the winner tonight


----------



## iROBOT (May 27, 2009)

You're not. 

Tonight for me it's Man U v Henry...even if he isnt playing.


----------



## Gingerman (May 27, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> You're not.
> 
> Tonight for me it's Man U v Henry...even if he isnt playing.


Had a few chances tonight but did'nt take them,same as in the 2006 final,happier ending this time


----------



## iROBOT (May 28, 2009)

Gingerman said:


> Had a few chances tonight but did'nt take them,same as in the 2006 final,happier ending this time



He's never scored in a final has he?  I recall those THREE one-on-ones in our Europian final (gainst Barca) with dispare in my more sullen moments. 

Still good to see him play again on da TV

(TiTi we still love you!)


----------



## hektik (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/transfers/arsenal-potential-transfer-list-1685407.html

let the gossip commence. I reckon we'll be in for all these players, then end up buying nobody.


----------



## iROBOT (Jun 1, 2009)

hektik said:


> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/transfers/arsenal-potential-transfer-list-1685407.html
> 
> let the gossip commence. I reckon we'll be in for all these players, then end up buying nobody.



 Joy (not)

Ok so seasons over....

5 losses in the first twelve games got me kaking in my pants, but the recovery from that was good if not spectacular.

Now all we need to to is put this years latter prerformances with season 2007/2008 starting performances and we'll walk it next year....


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 3, 2009)

if we don't splurge on a topclass CB, keeper and defensive MF, the same old  problems that did for us this year will do for us again


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 28, 2022)

Streathamite said:


> if we don't splurge on a topclass CB, keeper and defensive MF, the same old  problems that did for us this year will do for us again


how happy those days seem in retrospect


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 16, 2022)

Absolutely wonderful bump.


----------

